# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Fillareita muksuille

## finbred

Ajattelin hankkia tyttärille "oikeat" lasten pyörät ja näillä näkymin tilaan huhtikuussa *islabiket*: nelivuotiaalle Cnoc 16 ja parivuotiaalle Rothan – ja toinen veljenpojalle.

Kiinnostaisko ketään tulla mukaan islabike-tilaukseen, sillä saisi rahtikuluja pudotettua.

----------


## Vilhelm V

On ollut mielessä hankkia parivuotiaalle ensimmäinen pyörä. Tuo Rothan vaikuttaa kyllä todella mielenkiintoiselta. Paljonko tulee postikuluja jos tuolta tilaa?

----------


## ponu

Itseäkin kiinnostaisi tuo 2+-vuotiaan pyörä, mutta kannattaa verrata hintaa Madisonin vastaavaan: www.huntteri.fi , ja siellä Potkupete 10"
Tuo Islabiken versio maksaa yli 70 £ (noin 90 € ja vielä rahti päälle) ja samanlaisen saat Suomesta 70 eurolla. Suositushinta on 30€, mutta liikkeessä se on 70 €...

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Trekillä on muutama malli "dialed"-sarjaa. Pojalla tommonen Trek. Näppärä peli, kun pystyy ostamaan "liian" isona ja ei heti tarvi hommata uutta (penkkiä on nostettu vuodessa 20 cm). Osat aika paskaa ja painavakin on.

Vaihteet jouduin laittaan, nyt kun on tuolla maastossa alettu könyämään. Hain kierrätyksestä 3-vaihteisen (Shimpan Nexus) fillarin ja vaihdoin siitä takakiekon ja kilkkeet Trekkiin. Napavaihde on kätevä maastossa noissa pikkupyörissä, takavaihtaja kun roikkuisi tosi matalalla.

www.Monty.fi :kin on tommonen potkupyörämalli, hinnasta ei tietoa... Eiku tuollahan se onkin: http://www.monty.fi/index_tiedostot/Page881.html

----------


## marco1

> Itseäkin kiinnostaisi tuo 2+-vuotiaan pyörä, mutta kannattaa verrata hintaa Madisonin vastaavaan: www.huntteri.fi , ja siellä Potkupete 10"
> Tuo Islabiken versio maksaa yli 70 £ (noin 90 € ja vielä rahti päälle) ja samanlaisen saat Suomesta 70 eurolla. Suositushinta on 30€, mutta liikkeessä se on 70 €...



Ei pahat hinta kun kerran like-a-biken puuhärvelit maksaa reilusti yli satasen Suomessa.
Tuommoinenkin löytyisi 59,90e ja Kawa -green.

----------


## Juha Tretjakov

Lisää ja osuvampia fillarisuosituksia saisi varmasti täältä: 
Fillarisuositukset

----------


## velosimo

Meidän kaksivuotias (oli melkein kolme tuolloin tosin...) oppi nopeasti (yhdessä illassa) tasapainoilun/ohjaamisen kun otin tavallisesta 12" fillarista polkimet pois ja sitten vaan kunnolla alkuvauhtia ja menoksi, lievään alamäkeen. Apupyöriä ei koskaan asennettu. Siksipä minusta tuollainen "rothan-tyyppinen potkupyörä on ihan turha.

Ja Madisonia ei sitten pitäisi verrata kunnollisiin polkupyöriin kuten Islabike. Madisonia voi verrata marketeista ja biltemoista löytyviin häkkyröihin.

----------


## finbred

> Lisää ja osuvampia fillarisuosituksia saisi varmasti täältä: 
> Fillarisuositukset



Joo, tosin oleellista tässä on tuo kimppatilauskysely, tuli  kirjoittaessa mieleen noista muista vaihtoehdoista kysyä... Islabiken malleissa oleellista on keveys ja esim. jarrukahvojen mitoitus. Vanhemmalla tytölläni on 12" Trek ja se painaa yhtä paljon kuin omani, polkimet on kilometrin päässä toisistaan, koska valurautaa on välissä tokuttomasti... onhan se kivan pinkki, joo ja maksoi "vain" 70 euroa, mutta nyt olen sitä mieltä, että jos minä satsaan omaan pyörääni, niin lapset ansaitsee samaa tasoa ja iloa.

Pienempi täyttää vasta heinäkuussa kaksi, joten mitään polkimellista en hänen alleen vielä pistä.

Toimituskulut on vielä sikäli auki, että aion selvittää mitä maksaisi, jos hoidan sen oman firmani kautta. Koska kaikki on kotiinpäin, en usko pyytäväni keltään mukaan tulevalta yli 40 euroa, vaikka todelliset kulut olisivat enemmän.

Kiinostuneet laittakaa peeämmää.

----------


## Analyytikko

> Vanhemmalla tytölläni on 12" Trek ja se painaa yhtä paljon kuin omani, polkimet on kilometrin päässä toisistaan, koska valurautaa on välissä tokuttomasti...



Sama juttu mun 3v. pojan 12" Scott radicalin kanssa. Pyörä painaa jumalattomasti ja mitoitukset on mitä on.  Islabikellä on kieltämättä hyvät lähtökohdat suunnittelussa. 

http://www.electrabike.com/kids/
Löytyy myös mielenkiintoisia lastenpyöriä mutta en silti ihan ole vakuuttunut choppermaisella fillarilla aloittamisesta.

----------


## Jääsalmi

> Ja Madisonia ei sitten pitäisi verrata kunnollisiin polkupyöriin kuten Islabike. Madisonia voi verrata marketeista ja biltemoista löytyviin häkkyröihin.



Mikä tuossa Madisonissa sitten erityisesti tökkii?

Ihmettelin nimittäin vaan kun mielestäni erittäin asiantunteva "kunnollisten" pyörien kauppias myy tuota merkkiä ja kysyessäni antoi ihan hyvät taustatiedot   ao. fillareista kysellessäni.

----------


## finbred

En ole Madisoneihin tutustunut käsituntumalla, joten en pysty laadusta, painosta tai toimivuudesta mitään sanomaan. Mutta kuvien perusteella voin sanoa, että 16-tuumaiset ovat hirveän näköisiä ja veikkaan, että myös painavia. Rothanin vertaaminen Potkupeteen on lähinnä naurettavaa. Jälkimmäisessä on mm. muovivanteet – istuimen säätövara, jos sitä on – on korkeintaan muutaman sentin ja alin korkeus reilusti ylempänä kuin Rothanissa. Olisi kiva tietää, mitä Pete painaa...

Trek on sekin laatumerkki, mutta pyörä on silti aivan susi. Siis kyllähän se menee eteenpäin, kun sillä polkee, mutta se voisi olla kovin paljon parempi, jos sen suunnittelun lähtökohtana olisi ollut "halvalla jotain kivan näköistä"-ajattelun sijaan hyvä ajettavuus.

----------


## Jääsalmi

Nyt tarkemmin katsellessa alkoi tuo Islabike kiinnostaa...

Kouluun menevälle pojalle pitäsi katsoa 16´Jetin jälkeen isompaa&vaihteellista.

Tuossa näyttäisi saavan myös lokarit ja tarakan mikä ei olisi hullumpaa.
Hintakin varsin kohtuullinen, verrattuna esim Helkama Yokeriin (379€ ????)

Täytyypä esitellä poitsulle ja jos hyväksyntä tulee, vosin olla kiinnostunut kimppaan lähtemään.

[Kieltämättä tuo kierrätys-Nexuskin on aika mainio idea.]

----------


## Zygis

No nyt alkoi fillarikuume nousemaan! Harmi, kun ei se esikoinen ole vielä syntynytkään (laskettu aika 5.8.)... 

Tuo Islabiken Rothan on tyylikäs peli verrattuna LIKEaBIKEn puuhärveleihin, joita olen aiemmin tsiigaillut. Ja edullisempikin vielä. Pitää panna merkki muistiin, niin voi sitten (viimeistään) kahden vuoden päästä alkaa tuollaista jostain hankkimaan!

----------


## finbred

Eihän se ruostu, tuut nyt mukaan niin sitten on valmiina =)





> No nyt alkoi fillarikuume nousemaan! Harmi, kun ei se esikoinen ole vielä syntynytkään (laskettu aika 5.8.)... 
> 
> Tuo Islabiken Rothan on tyylikäs peli verrattuna LIKEaBIKEn puuhärveleihin, joita olen aiemmin tsiigaillut. Ja edullisempikin vielä. Pitää panna merkki muistiin, niin voi sitten (viimeistään) kahden vuoden päästä alkaa tuollaista jostain hankkimaan!

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Tota pojan Trekkiä virittäessä ei voi kuin ihmetellä miten paskoista osista se on tehty. Satulatolppa ja sarvet terästä, painaa aivan tautisesti. Alkuperäinen takanapa hajosi parissa viikossa. No, on ainakin helppo kevennyskohde, kun noi em. osat vaihtamalla lähtee jo varmaan lähemmäs ½ kiloa. Etuhaarukkakin on (umpi)rautaa ja sekin pitäisi vielä vaihtaa kevyempään.

Tommonen runko ratkaisu, jota Trek käyttää on kyllä hyvä. Pyörän päälle on helppo nousta ja tietysti tehdä niitä laskeutumisiakin ilman tuskallista kosketusta vaakaputkeen (muistan tuntemukset omasta lapsuudestani hyvinkin elävästi). Samaa runko kokoa voi käyttää pitemmän ajan. Satulaputkeen laitoin pikalukituksen, että voi säätää nopeasti satulan maantieajosta maastoon tai trialiin sopivaksi.

Tänään käytiin hakeen vielä fullface-kypärä ja isompi takaratas, joten nyt kelpaa lähtee maastoajelua harrastamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## velosimo

> Mikä tuossa Madisonissa sitten erityisesti tökkii?
> 
> Ihmettelin nimittäin vaan kun mielestäni erittäin asiantunteva "kunnollisten" pyörien kauppias myy tuota merkkiä ja kysyessäni antoi ihan hyvät taustatiedot   ao. fillareista kysellessäni.



En yleensä pidä siitä että esitetään (ainakaan negatiivisia) väittämiä ilman perusteluja. Pahoitteluni siitä että esitin. Ne Madison-pyörät joita olen koetellut, ovat olleet mielestäni tasoltaan vähän parempia kuin  Force10 tai Yosemite , korkeintaan Nopsan tasoisia. Aikuinen voi itselleen ostaa sellaisia koeajon jälkeen tiedostettuaan että esimerkiksi laakereiltaan ja vanteiltaan ko. merkit eivät todennäköisesti anna pitkäaikaista iloa. Ja painoa piisaa, joten kunto nousee... Useimmille lapsillekin ko. merkkien fillarit antavat juuri sen mihin vanhemmat tyytyvät. Kansa saa sellaiset fillarit jotka se ansaitseekin.

Ymmärsin kuitenkin että Finbred haluaa vähän enemmän.

----------


## Jääsalmi

> En yleensä pidä siitä että esitetään (ainakaan negatiivisia) väittämiä ilman perusteluja. Pahoitteluni siitä että esitin. Ne Madison-pyörät joita olen koetellut, ovat olleet mielestäni tasoltaan vähän parempia kuin  Force10 tai Yosemite , korkeintaan Nopsan tasoisia. Aikuinen voi itselleen ostaa sellaisia koeajon jälkeen tiedostettuaan että esimerkiksi laakereiltaan ja vanteiltaan ko. merkit eivät todennäköisesti anna pitkäaikaista iloa. Ja painoa piisaa, joten kunto nousee... .



Aivan - pyörä käyttäjän ja tarkoituksen mukaisesti.
Luulen että nuo perus mummomallit ovat passeleita sunnuntaipyöräilijöille. Esim. rungot ovat käsitykseni mukaan selvästi parempia kuin pahimmissa halpispyörissä - halpa hinta perustuu todella suuriin sarjoihin (jokainen valmistaja sitten teippauttaa rungot omalla brandillaan)

Jos ajelee harvoin ei komponentitkaan kulu niin nopeasti...

(Tuo mainittu kauppias on aika fanaattinen - ja haukkunut kaikki halpispyörät maanrakoon koska joutuu niitä "city"kauppiaana huoltamaan. Siksi  uskon tässä tapauksessa ainakin jonkinlaiseen  _laatu_eroon markettipyöriin vertailtaessa. Painoahan tuon hintaluokan vermeissä kyllä on...)

----------


## Zygis

> Eihän se ruostu, tuut nyt mukaan niin sitten on valmiina =)



Tottahan tuokin. Ajattelin ensiksi, että joltain reissulta voisi Rothanin ostaa ja tuoda matkalaukussa. Mutta näyttääkin siltä, että myyvät vain toimitusmyyntinä / omasta liikkeestänsä Wolverhamptonissa, ja sinne tuskin tulee eksyttyä. 

Eli voisinhan mä Islabikekimppaan mukaan lähteäkin!

----------


## finbred

Sain juuri meiliä Islalta, hän on löytänyt uuden rahtarin ja vahvisti hinnaksi 29,50 €/pyörä, kun tilataan parillinen määrä. Tarkoittaa siis sitä, ettei kimppatilauksesta sinänsä ole etua, koska toimitus tapahtuu korkeintaan pareittain. Hinta on kuitenkin niin hyvä, ettei kannata konttia alkaa järjestellä =). Mutta olen yhä valmis tilaamaan kertalaakista isomman määrän, joten pistäkääs sitovat tilaukset peeämmänä tai meiliä finbred*åt*luukku.com. Maksua kaipaan pyörää noudettaessa.

Niin, täsmennyksenä, että tuo rahtihinta koskee Rothan, Cnoc14/16 ja Beinn20 -malleja. Isommista rahti tuplat.

----------


## ponu

Olisin ehkä myös tulossa tilaukseen mukaan sen jälkeen tulin järkiini ja vertasin pyöriä keskenään... Kuinka nopeasti pitää päättää? Hallituksen pitää myös hyväksyä tilaus ja katsoa kuvat netistä...

----------


## finbred

> Olisin ehkä myös tulossa tilaukseen mukaan sen jälkeen tulin järkiini ja vertasin pyöriä keskenään... Kuinka nopeasti pitää päättää? Hallituksen pitää myös hyväksyä tilaus ja katsoa kuvat netistä...



Toimitusaika on kymmenisen päivää tilauksesta, mutta varastossa on vain Rothaneita ja muutama Beinn 20 (sitä isommista en tiedä, voin kysyä, tosin niiden toimitushinta on 58 €). Rothanit on tarkoitus tilata ensi viikon alussa. Cnoceja ja lisää Beinnejä tulee huhtikuun puolivälissä, joten niiden tilaamisella ei ole kiire.

----------


## finbred

5 x Rothan ja 3 x Cnoc16 vahvistettu. Ensimmäinen tilaus lähtee KE 28.3., mukaan vaan kaikki Rothania, Cnoc14 tai Beinn20 -malleja haluavat.

----------


## finbred

Tässä vielä eurohinnat noudettuna Pakkala/Vantaa:

Rothan *143,00*
Cnoc 14 *195,00*
Cnoc 16 *195,00*
Beinn 20 *256,00*

----------


## finbred

Kevät tulee kohisten joten kuusi Rothania lähtee tilaukseen jo huomenna. Mutta toiseen tilaukseen parin viikon päästä voidaan lisätä Rothaneitakin, jos kiinnostuneita vielä löytyy.

----------


## kauris

Mulle saa Rothan nyt toistaiseksi riittää. Poika on vasta 9 kk, joten Rothanillakin ajelua pitää odottaa syksyyn ja seuraavaan kesään  :Hymy:

----------


## finbred

Hump. Rothanit ovat jo rahtarin jakelukeskuksessa Suomessa, huomenna toivottavasti meillä. Cnocit tilataan 16.4. Samaan tilaukseen saadaan mitä tahansa noista kolme pykälää ylempänä mainituista malleista, joten ottakaa yhteyttä pikimmiten.

----------


## Jääsalmi

Olin jo lähtemässä kimppaan, mutta mitoitustaulukko vähän yllätti; tuo 20-tuumainen Beinn olisikin jo melkein pieni meidän eskarilaiselle.

Tuntuu jotenkin hurjalta tuo 24´pyöräkoko..mutta eipä sillä liene merkitystä jos sisäsauma on suositusten mukainen?

Mutta, olikos niin että tuon kokoisia pyöriä ei näihin tilauksiin ole tulossa?

----------


## finbred

> Olin jo lähtemässä kimppaan, mutta mitoitustaulukko vähän yllätti; tuo 20-tuumainen Beinn olisikin jo melkein pieni meidän eskarilaiselle.
> 
> Tuntuu jotenkin hurjalta tuo 24´pyöräkoko..mutta eipä sillä liene merkitystä jos sisäsauma on suositusten mukainen?
> 
> Mutta, olikos niin että tuon kokoisia pyöriä ei näihin tilauksiin ole tulossa?



Hyvin on syöty! En pysty sanomaan, miten ehdottomia nuo sisämittasuositukset ovat, mutta voin kysyä Islalta suoraan. Eli mikä eskarilaisen reiden sisämitta nivusista lattiaan sukkasiltaan nyt on? Beinn24:stakin voidaan tilata, mutta Islabiken rahtarin vakiopakettiin ei enää mahdu sen lisäksi toista pyörää, ei eder Rothania, joten laivauskulut nousevat tuplaan pienempiin verrattuna. Eli Beinn24:n lähtöhinta meidän pihalta olisi jo 360,-. Ja yhtä hyvin voit tilata sen suoraan teidän pihalle. On se varmaan pyöränä sen arvoinen, mutta rahdin osuus on peräti 60 €.

----------


## drop

Vitsit että ärsyttää pojan monarkki kun kattelee noita... No, toivottavasti ensi vuonna uusi kimppa-tilaus pystyssä, niin lähden mukaan.

----------


## finbred

> Eli Beinn24:n lähtöhinta meidän pihalta olisi jo 360,-. Rahdin osuus on peräti 60 €.



En ole noita 24" kokoisia tsekkaillut, mutta nyt huomasin, ettei tuo ole rahteineenkaan kallis. Välikäden puuttuminen kompensoi...

----------


## Talisker

Odottaa vielä punaisena pihojen kuivumista
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Talislaga/Rothan4_10#

----------


## viskaali

Lapsimagneetti. Vaikka löytyy hienompiakin kulkineita, kaikki haluavat  kokeilla tällä.

----------


## ammus

Tänään tuli tilattua 3-vuotiaalle ja 46 cm:n inseamin omaavalle naskalille LIKEtoBIKE. Siirrytään 12":sta 16":aan. Samalla kulkupeli kevenee - uuden kihnuttimen väitetyn kokonaispainon ollessa 7.5 kg. Isin juoksulenkit saavat varmasti uutta vauhtia :-)

----------


## TimoT

Tänään pistin kolmen pyörän kimppatilaus mailin menemään. Pääsiäinen sotkee vaan "mukavasti" noita yhteydenotto-/toimituspäiviä. Tänään pääsi pihakiveyksellä vanhin poika jo entisellä Rothanillaan veivaamaan. :Cool:

----------


## TimoT

> Odottaa vielä punaisena pihojen kuivumista
> http://picasaweb.google.fi/Talislaga/Rothan4_10#



Ei noin hienolla potkuttimella kurakeleillä potkita. :Hymy:

----------


## keppi

Nyt alkaa taas lumen alta tienpinta pilkottamaan ja varmaankin on aika kaivella potkupyörää esille. Isiä kuitenkin houkuttelisi tilailla tytölle jo Cnoc 14...jalan sisämitta on nyt hitusen (sentin tai pari) alle suosituksen, mutta lienee tuo kasvaa kuitenkin sopivaksi kesän aikana?

...vielä, kun keksisi millä itsensä saisi pyörän päälle kevään koittaessa...

----------


## TimoT

Fillareita muksuille, vain lievästi offtopic. :Nolous: 
Mistä olette hommanneet lasten ajo- hanskat, maastohousuja ja paitoja?
Edullisia ja asiallisia.

----------


## Kemppis

Biltemassa :Leveä hymy:  siellä on lapsille camoa. Hanskat oli 16€ ja pitkähihainen paita joku 13€.
Ei myydä pyöräilyvarustuksena vaan crossipuolella.

----------


## Juice

Pitäis löytää 8-v pojalle järkevä maastopyörö maastoajoon, mutta onko noista pikkufillareitten keulajousista mihinkään. Samoin ajattelisin että levyjarrut, mutta kun ei niitä tahdo olla juurikaan missään malleissa.

Tässä muutamia ajatelmia
http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/images/p...xtra/16069.jpg
tai
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=44346

----------


## hema

Nyt käsi ylös sellaiset, jotka tietävät lapsen ajaneen seinään, tolppaan, auton alle tms. jalkajarruttomalla pyörällä, koska ei ole muistanut tai osannut käyttää käsijarruja? 6-vuotiaan mummo, äiti ja koko muukin naispuoleinen suku on 95% varma että näin käy jos ei pyörässä ole jalkajarrua.

Jalkajarrullisia 20 tuumaisia tuntuu olevan lähinnä "suomalaiset" Helkama ja Tunturi. Islabikes, Cube, Trek, Spessu jne. luottavat kaikki käsijarruihin.

Lisäksi otetaan vastaan myös perusteluita jalkajarruttomia lastenpyöriä koskevien ennakkoluulojen kumoamiseen.

----------


## keppi

Mistä se lapsi niitä jalkajarruja osaisi kaivata, jos ei sellaisia koskaan ole kokeillut? 6-vuotiaskin oppii varmasti käsijarrut päivässä vaikka olisi jalkajarruilla aiemmin ajellutkin.

Vaikka suvun naiset käsijarruja olisivat kykenemättömiä oppimaan, pieni lapsi sen sijaan on oppimiskyvyltään parhaassa iässä ja oppii käsijarrut vaivatta.

Ps. käsi ylös kuka ei ole lapsena ajanut seinää/tolppaa/yms. päin riippumatta jarruista?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hema

> Mistä se lapsi niitä jalkajarruja osaisi kaivata, jos ei sellaisia koskaan ole kokeillut? 6-vuotiaskin oppii varmasti sen päivässä.



Vanha 16" on jalkajarrulla.

----------


## MacGyver

> Nyt käsi ylös sellaiset, jotka tietävät lapsen ajaneen seinään, tolppaan, auton alle tms. jalkajarruttomalla pyörällä, koska ei ole muistanut tai osannut käyttää käsijarruja? 6-vuotiaan mummo, äiti ja koko muukin naispuoleinen suku on 95% varma että näin käy jos ei pyörässä ole jalkajarrua.
> 
> Jalkajarrullisia 20 tuumaisia tuntuu olevan lähinnä "suomalaiset" Helkama ja Tunturi. Islabikes, Cube, Trek, Spessu jne. luottavat kaikki käsijarruihin.
> 
> Lisäksi otetaan vastaan myös perusteluita jalkajarruttomia lastenpyöriä koskevien ennakkoluulojen kumoamiseen.



Meijän poika aloitti pyöräilyn neljävuotiaana jalkajarrullisella pyörällä, eikä oikein ikinä oppinut jarruttamaan kunnolla (no aika vähän aikaa tuli sillä pyörällä ajeltuakin). Käsijarrulliseen vaihdon jälkeen jarruttamisen opettelu sujui todella hyvin. Äkkiä lapset näyttävät oppivan käsijarrujen käytön.

----------


## equilibrium

> Mistä se lapsi niitä jalkajarruja osaisi kaivata, jos ei sellaisia koskaan ole kokeillut? 6-vuotiaskin oppii varmasti käsijarrut päivässä vaikka olisi jalkajarruilla aiemmin ajellutkin.
> 
> Vaikka suvun naiset käsijarruja olisivat kykenemättömiä oppimaan, pieni lapsi sen sijaan on oppimiskyvyltään parhaassa iässä ja oppii käsijarrut vaivatta.
> 
> Ps. käsi ylös kuka ei ole lapsena ajanut seinää/tolppaa/yms. päin riippumatta jarruista?



Meillä lapsille on ollut (tytölle ja pojalle) huomattavasti helpompaa käsijarrulla jarruttaminen. Tyttö ajoi 5-vuotiaana todella pahasti kumoon, kun ei osannut jarruttaa ison mäen alla jalkajarrulla... Eli se siitä. Ensi kesänä vältetään turhat jalkajarrun vaikeudesta johtuvat kolarit, kun on uudessa Beinn 24":ssa tehokkaat ja toimivat käsijarrut.

Jos siis fillari on sopiva ja jarrukahvat tarpeeksi lähellä pieniä kämmeniä ja jarrut oikein säädetyt väittäisin, että käsijarruilla jarruttaminen on helpompaa ja toimivampaa kuin jalkajarrut.

----------


## mvisa

Mistähän näitä "isloja" mahtaisi löytyä käytettynä, siis Suomesta? Luulisi jo jonkin verran löytyvän, kun porukka on näitä ahkerasti tilannut.. huuto.net:ssä ei ollut ensimmäistäkään.

Ehdotan osta/myy-palstan perustamista tälle foorumille  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemppis

Tilaa fillari-lehti, niin voit jättää ostoilmoituksen sivuille  :Kieli pitkällä: 

DHL:n kuriiri soitti, tuo iltapäivästä sinisen cnoc 16"  :Cool:

----------


## ar

> Pitäis löytää 8-v pojalle järkevä maastopyörö maastoajoon, mutta onko noista pikkufillareitten keulajousista mihinkään. Samoin ajattelisin että levyjarrut, mutta kun ei niitä tahdo olla juurikaan missään malleissa.
> 
> Tässä muutamia ajatelmia
> http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/images/p...xtra/16069.jpg
> tai
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=44346



Ostin meidän 6-vuotiaalle Sellon Pyörästä, Espoosta, Cube Kid 200:n, joka on tuosta linkin mallista seuraava alaspäin (jäykkä keula). Siellä oli tuotakin mallia tyrkyllä, mutta en muista hintaa. K200 oli €330, eli €40 CRC:n hinnan päälle.

Pyörässä itsessään ei ole moittimista. Vaihteet ja jarrut toimivat moitteetta ja muutenkin kokonaisuus on tukeva. Ainoa miinus tulee painosta, joka on lokareilla 11 kiloa. Islat lienevät kevyempiä ja olin jo tilaamassa islabikesta, mutta kun sattui eteen sopiva pyörä, jota pystyi kokeilemaan ja sai heti mukaansa, päätin suosia paikallista kauppiasta.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Nyt 6 v tytön isänä: Jarruttaminen alkoi sujua ja mäet lakkasivat pelottamasta vasta kun tyttärelle tuli viime kesänä Beinn 20 "käsijarruilla". Aiemmin jalkajarrulla oli jatkuvaa ongelmaa sen kanssa, kun polkimmin ei saanut kunnolla jarrutusvoimaa kuin vaaka-asennossa. Polkimien asennon tähystäminen jalkojen välistä jäi pois ja katse pysyi eteenpäin suunnattuna, kun jarrutustarvetta tuli. Aiemmin myös pysähtyminen oli vaikeaa kun jalkaa piti pistää maahan vauhdista, ei uskaltanut odottaa, että pyörä pysähtyi ihan kokonaan polkimilla jarruttamalla. Käsijarru sopii lapsen voimille herkempänä paljon paremmin kuin lastenpyörissä olevat säästöbudjetin jarrulliset navat ja kahvojen puristaminen on luonnollinen refleksi jos alkaa jännittää. 

Ainoa ongelma oli, että pyörässä jarrukahvat vaikuttivat ristiin eri renkaisiin, kuin mikä on "standardi", vaihdoin vaijerit ristiin ettei kehity refleksit väärin.

----------


## Kemppis

Pojan cnoc 16 valmiina viivalle. Islan pojat oli laittaneet jarrut oikeinpäin joten ei tarvinnut vaihtaa puolia  :Hymy:

----------


## TimoT

> Nyt 6 v tytön isänä: Jarruttaminen alkoi sujua ja mäet lakkasivat pelottamasta vasta kun tyttärelle tuli viime kesänä Beinn 20 "käsijarruilla". Aiemmin jalkajarrulla oli jatkuvaa ongelmaa sen kanssa, kun polkimmin ei saanut kunnolla jarrutusvoimaa kuin vaaka-asennossa. Polkimien asennon tähystäminen jalkojen välistä jäi pois ja katse pysyi eteenpäin suunnattuna, kun jarrutustarvetta tuli. Aiemmin myös pysähtyminen oli vaikeaa kun jalkaa piti pistää maahan vauhdista, ei uskaltanut odottaa, että pyörä pysähtyi ihan kokonaan polkimilla jarruttamalla. Käsijarru sopii lapsen voimille herkempänä paljon paremmin kuin lastenpyörissä olevat säästöbudjetin jarrulliset navat ja kahvojen puristaminen on luonnollinen refleksi jos alkaa jännittää. 
> 
> Ainoa ongelma oli, että pyörässä jarrukahvat vaikuttivat ristiin eri renkaisiin, kuin mikä on "standardi", vaihdoin vaijerit ristiin ettei kehity refleksit väärin.




Just näin ja liikkeellelähtö on paljon helpompaa kun saa paikallaan laitettua polkimet just siihen oikeaan klo 10 asentoon.  

Täällä on vaimokin nyt yhden pyöräilykauden jälkeen vakuuttunut täydellisesti Islan ammattitaidoista pyörien suunnittelussa lapsille.

Joten lisää tulee noita pyöriä meille 

T:5v ja 0,9v poikien  ja 2 v tytön isukki

P.S. täällä on jo paremmat kuvat uusista malleista kuin valmistajan sivuilla. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tmikko

Pari Islaa olisi tarkoitus hommata myös tänne. 

Miten hyvin Islan sivuilla oleva kokotaulukko pitää kutinsa? Uskaltaako tilata suoraan taulukon mukaan suurimman mahdollisen pyörän? Näyttäisi meillä osuvan jalan sisämitat juuri Beinn 20 Largen minimisuosituksien kohdalle (tyttö 51 ja poika 52cm). Aika toki korjaa mitoitusongelmat, jos tulee vähän liian iso runko, mutta ajamaanhan pitää päästä heti!  :Hymy: 

Ja niin, kyllä näitä mielellään käytettynäkin ostaisi, jos jollain sattuisi olemaan jäämässä pieneksi. Laittakaa vaikkapa privana vinkkiä, jos näin on! Parin vuoden päästä on sitten meillä Beinn 20 Largeja tarjolla sopuhintaan kaksin kappalein.  :Vink: 

 -Mikko-

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Islan mitoista:
Tyttö sai vuosi sitten 5 v juuri täyttäneenä ja 118 cm pitkänä Beinn 20 Largen, hyvin istui. Oli heti sopusuhtaisen näköistä touhua, hiukan pienempikin olisi sillä kyllä ajanut.

Tuo minimipituus 116 cm on siis minun kokemukseni perusteella hyvä, jos kysessä on hiukan epävarma ajaja, jonka on hyvä yltää jaloilla maahan molemmin puolin pyörää. Jos on tottuneempi ajaja, joka lähtee ja pysähtyy sujuvasti niin sitten voi varmaan vielä pari senttiä lyhyempikin ajaa tuolla.

Pyörässä vaikuttaisi olevan aika hyvin myös kasvunvaraa, varmaan 135 cm pitkä ajaja menee vielä hyvin. Jos ohjainkannattimen vaihtaisi hiukan pidempään ja nousevampaan niin vielä hiukan isompikin, satulatolppa on nimittäin lasten pyörään poikkeuksellisen pitkä.

----------


## laaarrd

> [U]
> Ainoa ongelma oli, että pyörässä jarrukahvat vaikuttivat ristiin eri renkaisiin, kuin mikä on "standardi", vaihdoin vaijerit ristiin ettei kehity refleksit väärin.



Harvemmin sitä vierailla pyörillä ajetaan lapsenakaan. Vahvemman käden puolelle pää- eli etujarru. Itse olen oikeakätinen ja vasta lukioikäisenä sain pyörän jossa etujarru oli valmiiksi oikealla. Sitä ennen ei ollut tullut mieleenkään että niinkinpäin voisi olla. Saman tien siihen kyllä tottui. Nyt ensi töikseni vaihdan aina vaijerit ristiin uuden pyörän kanssa, koska jostain syystä tuo väärinpäinstandardi on täälläpäin vallalla.

----------


## laaarrd

> Islan mitoista:
> Tyttö sai vuosi sitten 5 v juuri täyttäneenä ja 118 cm pitkänä Beinn 20 Largen, hyvin istui. Oli heti sopusuhtaisen näköistä touhua, hiukan pienempikin olisi sillä kyllä ajanut.
> 
> Pyörässä vaikuttaisi olevan aika hyvin myös kasvunvaraa, varmaan 135 cm pitkä ajaja menee vielä hyvin. Jos ohjainkannattimen vaihtaisi hiukan pidempään ja nousevampaan niin vielä hiukan isompikin, satulatolppa on nimittäin lasten pyörään poikkeuksellisen pitkä.



Itse tuota samaa Beinn 20" kaavaillut 130cm pitkälle pojalle jonka jalan sisämitta on 55cm. Se 24" "vaatisi" vähintään 57cm jalan sisämittaa.

Mitä mieltä raati on, onko 24" vai 20" parempi. Pyörä on tarkoitus vuoden-parin päästä kierrättää kaksi vuotta nuoremmalle tyttärelle. Lapsilla nyt 12" ja 16" pyörät, ja siirtyminen 16 -> 20 ja 12 -> 16 tuntuisi loogiselta mutta melkeinhän tuo 20" on valmiiksi pieni. Vai onko.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Itse tuota samaa Beinn 20" kaavaillut 130cm pitkälle pojalle jonka jalan sisämitta on 55cm. Se 24" "vaatisi" vähintään 57cm jalan sisämittaa.
> 
> Mitä mieltä raati on, onko 24" vai 20" parempi. Pyörä on tarkoitus vuoden-parin päästä kierrättää kaksi vuotta nuoremmalle tyttärelle. Lapsilla nyt 12" ja 16" pyörät, ja siirtyminen 16 -> 20 ja 12 -> 16 tuntuisi loogiselta mutta melkeinhän tuo 20" on valmiiksi pieni. Vai onko.



Jos nyt ostaisin tytölleni pyörää (pituus 129, jalan sisämitta 58) niin valinta olisi ilman muuta tuo Beinn 24. 20 tuumaista en enää ostaisi. Epäilen lisäksi hiukan ilmoimattamaasi jalan sisämitaa tuntuu aika lyhkäiseltä suhteessa pituuteen.

----------


## troh

Islabikesin pyörille tuntuisi olevan sen verran hyvät markkinat käytettynäkin, ettei liian isoon kannata sortua. Erityisesti, jos käyttäjiä on jonossa kasvamassa. Minun 130cm pitkä lapsi ei yllä ajamaan 24" Scott:lla, mutta en ole sen mitoitusta Islabikesn pyörään verrannut.

----------


## laaarrd

> Epäilen lisäksi hiukan ilmoimattamaasi jalan sisämitaa tuntuu aika lyhkäiseltä suhteessa pituuteen.



Poika on sitä mallia jota persjalkaiseksikin kutsutaan. Vaimon syy, tietysti ;) Meillä on vaimon kanssa parin sentin tarkkuudella samanpituinen selkä eli istuen päälaet samalla tasalla, mutta seisten verraten hän on minua 20cm lyhyempi.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Vaimon syy, tietysti



Vaimo prkl! Miten onnistuikin ykkösluokkaisista aineista tekemään tuollaisen?  :Cool:

----------


## equilibrium

> Jos nyt ostaisin tytölleni pyörää (pituus 129, jalan sisämitta 58) niin valinta olisi ilman muuta tuo Beinn 24. 20 tuumaista en enää ostaisi. Epäilen lisäksi hiukan ilmoimattamaasi jalan sisämitaa tuntuu aika lyhkäiseltä suhteessa pituuteen.



Meillä sama mietintä oli alla, ja Beinn 24" lähti tilaukseen - ja sitä jo kovasti odotetaan. Kukkatarrat Wiggleltä tosin tilattiin myös. Tyttö on 127cm ja jalan sisämitta 58cm.

Kovasti vaihtelee nuo raajapituudet (vai lieko mittaajissa löytyy eroja), mutta pitkäselkäisellä varsinkin tuo isompi voi olla parempi vaakaputken pituuden suhteen, kunhan jalan minimimitta tulee täyteen.

Edellinen Beinn 24" tuli pari vuotta sitten pojalle 129cm ja 60 cm jalan sisämitta, ja se oli ainakin ihan reilusti oikean kokoinen.

Pikkuneidille 1 v. 10 kk tilattiin violetti Rothani, ja sitä odotetaan kypärä päässä oven edessä tänäänkin...

----------


## Luir

Talouteen kotiutui punainen Rothan, kuskina Tehotuhotyttö 2 v 2 kk ja noin 94 cm. Hyvin ylettää ajaa ja hieno on fillari! Jarru vaihdettiin sille puolelle, missä muissakin talouden pyörissä on takajarru.

ROTHAN
TYTTÖ, PYÖRÄ JA ÄITI

----------


## tmikko

Isla (itse) vastasi kyselyyni kahdesta Beinn 20 Large mallista:
 - Postikulut 30 puntaa / pyörä (!), vaikka ehdotin, että paketoisivat samaan. Pitää vielä yrittää selittää, että "kun muutkin on saanu"  :Vink: 
 - Värit ovat tosiaan vaihtuneet: vaihtoehdot kirkkaan sininen, punainen ja violetti. Runko siis pääosin noita värejä eikä vaan tehosteena, kuten Islan sivuilla olevissa vanhentuneissa kuvissa. Kuvatkin sain (5MB/kuva), mutta en nyt tähän hätään niitä jakoon saa
 - Toimitusaika 18 päivää maksun vastaanotosta
 - Voi maksaa pankkisiirtona tai soittaa heille ja antaa puhelimessa luottokortin tiedot, jolloin ei tule viivettä maksusuorituksesta

Eli hintaahan noille tulee, mutta eipä voi mitään. Parempaa diiliä ei taida nyt olla tiedossa.

Edit: Kemppiksen eilen postaamasta sinisestä Cnocin kuvasta saa kuvan uudesta väritystyylistä. Samalta näyttää Beinn 20 Large sinisenä. Punaisen ja violetin sävyt taas ovat samat kuin Islan sivujen kuvissa tehosteena nyt olevat.

----------


## Kemppis

Käytiin tänään ekaa kertaa testaamassa pyörää. 4v. pojalla käsijarruttelut sujui _heti_ ilman minkäänlaisia ongelmia. Pari kesää mennyt jalkajarruilla ja vielä pääsiäisenä ajeli vanhalla pyörällä, nyt hyppäsi uuden pyörän satulaan ja siitä se lähti. Cnocin takalokari on hyvä, ei lennä kura selkään  :Hymy:

----------


## mpesu

> Edit: Kemppiksen eilen postaamasta sinisestä Cnocin kuvasta saa kuvan uudesta väritystyylistä. Samalta näyttää Beinn 20 Large sinisenä. Punaisen ja violetin sävyt taas ovat samat kuin Islan sivujen kuvissa tehosteena nyt olevat.



psstt. Punainen ja violetti on tossa toisiks edellisellä sivulla (11) kuvina.

----------


## Kemppis

> Isla (itse) vastasi kyselyyni kahdesta Beinn 20 Large mallista:
>  - Postikulut 30 puntaa / pyörä (!), vaikka ehdotin, että paketoisivat samaan. Pitää vielä yrittää selittää, että "kun muutkin on saanu"



Pieniä pyöriä menee kaksi samaan pakettiin, mutta noita isompia menee vain 1.

----------


## tmikko

Joo, tätä epäilinkin, että ovat liian isoja. Onko kukaan saanut tingittyä muuten pyörien tai lisäkilkkeiden hintoja alemmas?

(Ei muuten näy mulla sivulla 11 mitään kuvia, vaikka mpesun viestissä niistä onkin maininta ko sivun alareunassa. Missähän vika?)

----------


## Kontti

Mites Luath? Onko niistä kokemuksia? 
Haulla löytyy pari painintaa foorumilta ja maininta 136 punnan postikuluista. Tuoreempaa tietoa?

----------


## mpesu

> (Ei muuten näy mulla sivulla 11 mitään kuvia, vaikka mpesun viestissä niistä onkin maininta ko sivun alareunassa. Missähän vika?)



Tsäh. Vai ei näy. No täsä uusiks. Mie kyllä näen kuvat kirjautuneena ja ulos kirjautuneena myös tuolla aiemmassa postissa.

----------


## tmikko

> Tsäh. Vai ei näy. No täsä uusiks. Mie kyllä näen kuvat kirjautuneena ja ulos kirjautuneena myös tuolla aiemmassa postissa.



Nyt näkyy!

----------


## equilibrium

> Fillareita muksuille, vain lievästi offtopic.
> Mistä olette hommanneet lasten ajo- hanskat, maastohousuja ja paitoja?
> Edullisia ja asiallisia.



CCC:ltä saa esim. Cannondalen muksujen pöksyjä. En mä mitään maastovaatteista tiedä, mutta mitoitus toimi ainakin noissa maantiepökissä ihan luvastusti. Mun pienet hanskat (naisten pienin koko) on sopinut myös tuon koripalloilijan jättikouraan 7-vuotiaasta lähtien, tytölle varmaan pitäisi katsella ensi kesäksi ihan lasten hanskoja. Niitäkin näyttäisi tuolta löytyvän ihan sopuhintaan.

----------


## esc

> Mites Luath? Onko niistä kokemuksia? 
> Haulla löytyy pari painintaa foorumilta ja maininta 136 punnan postikuluista. Tuoreempaa tietoa?



Soittamalla tai mailaamalla selvinnee parhaiten.

Itse tilasin pojalleni tänään Luath 26:sen ja postikulut oli 30 puntaa. Vähän hämäsi, kun tilaus lapussa kysyttiin väriä. Eihän tuota näytä Islan sivujen mukaan olevankaan kuin yhtä väriä :P Vastasin siihen sitten, että no tollanen ku kuvassa on käy hyvin.

Isommissa Luatheissa saattaa olla enemmän?

----------


## tmikko

Päivitystä tilanteeseen: pari Beinn 20 Largea tulossa jossain vaiheessa Suomea kohti. Toimitusaika-arvio tosiaan se 18 päivää. Alennuksia sen enempää postikuluista kuin muistakaan hinnoista ei tippunut. Ehkä en osannut tinkiä, mutta toisaalta kysyntä lienee tarjontaa kovempaa tällä hetkellä. Maksu hoitui "kätevästi" puhelimitse ja sain jopa vaihtaa pari sanaa Islan kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## laaarrd

Nyt lähti 20" Large tilaukseen. Varastot kuulemma myyty tyhjäksi ja saavat vasta ensi viikon lopulla lisää. Kolme viikkoa pitäisi kestää että on perillä.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Pitäisi hankkia ensimmäinen pyörä tyttärelle 2-v lahjaksi.
Itseäni houkuttaisi kovasti ostaa Rothan, mutta vaimo on vähän skeptinen ja on ehkä enemmän perinteisen 12" lastenpyörän kannalla. 

Katselin Prismassa Jupiterin mallia ja Cittarissa jotain niiden merkkiä ja nehän on ihan hirveetä kuraa, painavatkin varmaan 10kg.
Spessulla ja Scottilla olis hienoja malleja alurungolla, mutta ne kustantaa jo sitten ~200€ Saksastakin hankittuna.

Olen lukenut vaimolle tässä threadissa olevia Rothanin käyttäjien kommentteja, mutta hän haluaisi tietää, että mitä huonoja puolia siinä on ja onko tavallisessa lastenpyörässä jotain sellaista, miksi olisi fiksumpaa ostaa sellainen potkupyörän sijaan?

----------


## finbred

> Olen lukenut vaimolle tässä threadissa olevia Rothanin käyttäjien kommentteja, mutta hän haluaisi tietää, että mitä huonoja puolia siinä on ja onko tavallisessa lastenpyörässä jotain sellaista, miksi olisi fiksumpaa ostaa sellainen potkupyörän sijaan?



Nyt kun Rothanissa on jarrukin, en keksi yhtään huonoa puolta. Perinteisen poljettavan hyviksi puoliksi voi väkisin laskea korkean painon, lyhyen välityksen ja apupyörien räminän. Ei kulje liian lujaa eikä hiljaa. Siis hiljaa siinä toisessa merkityksessä. Eikä se estä lasta lopulta oppimasta pyöräilemään ilman appareita.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Heel_On_Wheels, sun tartteis saada Rothania puoltavia lausuntoja palstan naisilta, ja vielä mieluummin ÄIDEILTÄ. Miehet kun ovat tunnetusti riskihakuisia tekniikkafriikkejä ja tästä syystä tällaisissa asioissa äärimmäisen epäluotettavia. Isla on ÄITI, koeta käyttää sitä argumenttina !

----------


## equilibrium

DHL:n kuski koputteli ovella pari tuntia sitten isin tilaamien fillareiden kanssa. Neiti 1 v 10 kk huusi postiluukusta "Moi", tarttui pakettiin ja sanoi "OMA" ja läimäisi oven perässä kiinni kun paketin sai sisään huutaen "Kiitti". Sanojen tuhlaaminen on turhaa, pyörä on tärkeä.

Äitien kommentteja kaipaaville voisin sanoa, että ketterä ja kevyt on fillari, kun meidän pikkuneiti sillä osasi parketilla taiteilla ilman parketin kolhimista. Jarrua ei vielä pariin päivään taideta tarvita, mutta hieman erinäköistä on meno verrattuna pariin naapurin +2 v. kaveriin, jotka kiukuttelee vanhemmilleen kun polkimellinen painava 12" nytkähtelee vaan. Tässä ensifiilikset sisältä, kun saatiin filot boksista ja stongat oikein päin ja renkaisiin ilmaa.

Nicola ja se OMA:



Violetti Rothan ilman kuskia, pyörä lepää kun tyttö leikkii puistossa:



6-vuotiaan eskarilaisen Beinn 24" Hawaii-tarroilla (satulaa pitää nostaa vähän, mutta 16" jälkeen parempi lienee totutella neitsytajo näin):

----------


## EsaJ

> DHL:n kuski koputteli ovella pari tuntia sitten isin tilaamien fillareiden kanssa. Neiti 1 v 10 kk huusi postiluukusta "Moi", tarttui pakettiin ja sanoi "OMA" ja läimäisi oven perässä kiinni kun paketin sai sisään huutaen "Kiitti". Sanojen tuhlaaminen on turhaa, pyörä on tärkeä.
> 
> Äitien kommentteja kaipaaville voisin sanoa, että ketterä ja kevyt on fillari, kun meidän pikkuneiti sillä osasi parketilla taiteilla ilman parketin kolhimista. Jarrua ei vielä pariin päivään taideta tarvita, mutta hieman erinäköistä on meno verrattuna pariin naapurin +2 v. kaveriin, jotka kiukuttelee vanhemmilleen kun polkimellinen painava 12" nytkähtelee vaan. Tässä ensifiilikset sisältä, kun saatiin filot boksista ja stongat oikein päin ja renkaisiin ilmaa.
> 
> 6-vuotiaan eskarilaisen Beinn 24" Hawaii-tarroilla (satulaa pitää nostaa vähän, mutta 16" jälkeen parempi lienee totutella neitsytajo näin):




Mites Beinn 6V.lle mahtui? mitkäs on kuskin kriittiset mitat, nimittäin meidän 6v täyttää 7v kesäkuun alussa 122cm ja sisämitta 54cm, pyörä paketissa jo helmikuusta asti.... Tekis mieli antaa jo, mutta ei kuulemma saa, kun ei muutakaan kunnon synttärilahjaa oo..... No tää on tätä sisäistä vääntöä....

----------


## equilibrium

> Mites Beinn 6V.lle mahtui? mitkäs on kuskin kriittiset mitat, nimittäin meidän 6v täyttää 7v kesäkuun alussa 122cm ja sisämitta 54cm, pyörä paketissa jo helmikuusta asti.... Tekis mieli antaa jo, mutta ei kuulemma saa, kun ei muutakaan kunnon synttärilahjaa oo..... No tää on tätä sisäistä vääntöä....



Tyttö on 127cm ja jalan sisämitta 58cm. Satula oli kuvan ala-asennossa liian alhaalla, mutta eiköhän sen ennen ensi kertaa saa nostaa pari senttiä ylemmäksi. Neitsytajo sujui loistavasti sepelin tuomaa lisävahinkoa lukuunottamatta, eli isi pääsi jo ekan kerran renkaan vaihtoon.

Vaikeita päätöksiä... Iso ilo siitä varmasti tulee joka tapauksessa! Kesäkuuhun on pitkä odotus, varsinkin jos edellinen pyörä on jo liian pieni.  Ymmärrän hyvin ettet malttaisi odottaa, eikä se välttämättä kannatakaan (synttäreiksi voi keksiä jotain muuta, vaikka uusi juomapullo ja teline, tai kypärä, tai vaikka pyöräilykuteita tms.) tuossa iässä tuo kasvu edellisestä pyörästä on aika iso. Tytön ja 16" perässä pysyin vielä juosten mukana, nyt pitää ottaa jo oma fillari mukaan ja päästään paljon pidemmille retkille yhdessä (potkuttelija saa tyytyä Burleyn kyytiin).

Meillä pojan Beinn 24" varastettiin juuri käyttökautensa loppupuolella, sen oli hyväkuntoisena tarkoitus jatkaa tytölle. Oltiin jo ostettu pojalle synttärilahjaksi uusi fillari, ja oli aika tiukkaa pitää yllätys vielä kolme viikkoa vintillä odottamassa syntymäpäivää, kun toinen (melkein 9 v.) itki vanhan pyöränsä perään ja oli niin hurjan pettynyt. Kolmen viikon pyörättömän elämän jälkeen synttäriyllätys oli kyllä hyvin arvostettu.  :Hymy:

----------


## cuppis

Täytyypä tässä kertoa pyöräilynaloituskokemuksia kahden lapsen osalta: lapset opettelivat ensin ajamaan apupyörien kanssa. Kun ajaminen alkoi sujua, mutta eivät olleet vielä liikaa oppineet nojaamaan appareihin, otin polkimet ja apupyörät irti ja laskin satulaa hieman alemmaksi. Nyt lapsi harrasti potkupyöräilyä muutaman viikon, jonka jälkeen polkimet asennettiin takaisin. Ihmetykseni oli molempien kohdalla suuri kun lapsi lähti potkuttelukuurin jälkeen ajamaan ilman mitään ongelmia. Suosittelen kokeilemaan!

----------


## Heksula

Eilen saapui tännekkin violetti rothan ja tänään on ensityypit otettu. Aamupäivällä ei vielä osannut pitää edes pystyssä pyörää mutta iltapäivällä juoksenteli pyörä jalkojen välissä jo sujuvasti. Tyttö siis 2v ja 2kk. Eiköhän tuo potkuttelukin ala sujumaan kun vähän harjoittelee ja oppii istumaan satulassa kunnolla. Pyörä itsessään on todella laadukkaan oloinen ja saa nuo prisman 12" lastenpyörät näyttämään lähinnä naurettavilta.  :Hymy: 

Islabikesille täytyy antaa iso plussa asiakaspalvelusta. Lähetin ensimmäisen tilauskyselyn 8.4 klo 19.00 illalla ja vastauksen sain jo klo 20.00, missä oli tilausohjeet ja värivaihtoehdot liitteenä. Laitoin saman tien tilauksen sisään ja soitin 9.4 visan numeron heille iltapäivästä ja klo 16 tuli sähköposti missä oli seurantakoodi. Eli nopeaa toimintaa ja hyvää asiakaspalvelua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mpesu

Ronkin innoissani isomman Beinn 20 etunavan auki heti alkuun. Ei olisi tarvinnut, rasvaa oli sisällä siedettävä määrä ja navan kireyskin oli valmiiksi hyvä. Tulipahan tarkastettua niin muiden ei tarvitse.

----------


## equilibrium

1 v 10 kk on myös jo hyvin hoksannut potkuttelun idean. Eilen nosti kotimäessä jalat irti ja antoi mennä kiljunnan kera, kun äiti ei jarrutellutkaan vauhtia. Käsijarrua ei vielä tajua, mutta kantapäillä osasasi hiljentää vauhtia. Taitaa olla uudet kevätlenkkarit kohta entiset... Lähipuistoon on kiva potkutella, illalla kun mentiin kauemmaksi ei jaksanut enää takaisin. Onneksi Rothani on kevyt ja äitikin jaksaa kantaa kotiin sekä tytön, että fillarin.

Isompi tyttö ajeli lauantaina Beinnillä n. 25 km yhteensä, tänään pitää hilata satulaa vähän ylöspäin. Hurjan tyytyväisiä tyttöjä on kyllä perhe täynnä, kun kaikki saaneet uudet fillarit (siis äiti myös) tänä keväänä ajoon.  :Leveä hymy: 

Vaihdoin ylemmäs vielä tuoreemmat kuvat.

----------


## mvisa

8.4. tilattu 2 x CNOC 14", saapuivat 19.4. hieman yllättäen (oletin, että tuhkatilanteen huomioon ottaen olisi mennyt pidempäänkin). No hyvä niin, vaan kun olivat molemmat 16" kokoa  :Vihainen:  Lähettele nyt sitten takaisin Englantiin tässä tilanteessa... no onneks ei puutu kuin muutama sentti 16" minimimittoihin.

----------


## Landy

Pojalle pitäisi maasturia hommata. Kiikarissa on tuommoinen Beinn 24. Olisko kenelläkään joutilaana?

Saa soittaa 0400-769211

----------


## Kemppis

> 8.4. tilattu 2 x CNOC 14", saapuivat 19.4. hieman yllättäen (oletin, että tuhkatilanteen huomioon ottaen olisi mennyt pidempäänkin). No hyvä niin, vaan kun olivat molemmat 16" kokoa  Lähettele nyt sitten takaisin Englantiin tässä tilanteessa... no onneks ei puutu kuin muutama sentti 16" minimimittoihin.



Myyt ne samalla hinnalla mitä maksoit ja tilaat uudet.

----------


## mikkopoika

Ny on islan sivuille päivittyny uudet värit. Löytyy hienot isot kuvat.

Beinn 20 large pitäis tulla ens viikolla, sinisenä. Sitä odotellessa...

----------


## keppi

Cnoc 14 tilattu. Tilaus lähtee kuulemma vasta ensi viikolla... Mukaan tilaukseen sopii yksi pikkufillari (rothan nyt ainakin, ehkä cnoc 14), jos joku haluaa postikuluja puolitella (Tampere, Kangasala alueella).

----------


## EsaJ

> Tyttö on 127cm ja jalan sisämitta 58cm. Satula oli kuvan ala-asennossa liian alhaalla, mutta eiköhän sen ennen ensi kertaa saa nostaa pari senttiä ylemmäksi. Neitsytajo sujui loistavasti sepelin tuomaa lisävahinkoa lukuunottamatta, eli isi pääsi jo ekan kerran renkaan vaihtoon.
> 
> Vaikeita päätöksiä... Iso ilo siitä varmasti tulee joka tapauksessa! Kesäkuuhun on pitkä odotus, varsinkin jos edellinen pyörä on jo liian pieni.  Ymmärrän hyvin ettet malttaisi odottaa, eikä se välttämättä kannatakaan (synttäreiksi voi keksiä jotain muuta, vaikka uusi juomapullo ja teline, tai kypärä, tai vaikka pyöräilykuteita tms.) tuossa iässä tuo kasvu edellisestä pyörästä on aika iso. Tytön ja 16" perässä pysyin vielä juosten mukana, nyt pitää ottaa jo oma fillari mukaan ja päästään paljon pidemmille retkille yhdessä (potkuttelija saa tyytyä Burleyn kyytiin).
> 
> Meillä pojan Beinn 24" varastettiin juuri käyttökautensa loppupuolella, sen oli hyväkuntoisena tarkoitus jatkaa tytölle. Oltiin jo ostettu pojalle synttärilahjaksi uusi fillari, ja oli aika tiukkaa pitää yllätys vielä kolme viikkoa vintillä odottamassa syntymäpäivää, kun toinen (melkein 9 v.) itki vanhan pyöränsä perään ja oli niin hurjan pettynyt. Kolmen viikon pyörättömän elämän jälkeen synttäriyllätys oli kyllä hyvin arvostettu.



Hihhei. Perjantaina tuli annettua Beinn 24" pojalle etukäteislahjaksi. Diplomatia ja erinomaiset ajokelit saivat "hallituksen" pään kääntymään  :Vink: . Kyllä oli suu muikeana koko perheellä.. Satula on niin alhaalla, kuin vaan voi. Varpaat yltää maahan. Hilkulla sopiva, mutta en kokenut tarpeelliseksi hankkia tuota Beinn 20" Largea "välimalliksi", johon poikamme on jo reilusti yli minimin. Kylläpä vauhti kasvoi 16" Helkama Nappulan jälkeen. Nyt saa ittekin polkea ihan kunnolla, että mukana pysyy. Vielä kun vaihteita oppisi käyttään. Iskee isompaa sisään ylämäkeen, taitaa tulla mäkispesialisti  :Vink: .  Sen modauksen tein, että etujarrun säädin niin, että se laahaa vannetta täysillä puristettaessa. On muuten suuri riski heittää pyörään tutustumisvaiheessa tangon yli. Sen verran tehokkaat jarrut.

----------


## Zahal

Hommasin 8 kk:n ikäiselle pojalleni tommosen Spessun, hyvin tuntuu pysyvän ilman tukia ja apupyöriä.     



(no....  olisko vähän photoshopattu) :Hymy:

----------


## keppi

> Cnoc 14 tilattu. Tilaus lähtee kuulemma vasta ensi viikolla... Mukaan tilaukseen sopii yksi pikkufillari (rothan nyt ainakin, ehkä cnoc 14), jos joku haluaa postikuluja puolitella (Tampere, Kangasala alueella).



Hmm.. Ei ole nyt puoleentoista viikkoon kuulunut mitään Islabikesiltä. Pistin sinne meiliä alkuviikostakin, että missäs tilaus menee, mutta ei mitään vastausta. Outoa.

Tuosta Spessun hotwalkista: ainakin omalla tyttärelläni olen havainnut, että lähtee ohjaustanko väpättämään heti, kun vauhti vähänkin kovemmaksi kiihtyy. Vaikea tosin sanoa, että johtuuko väpätys fillarista itsestään vai kuskista, joka alkaa jännittämään vauhdin kasvaessa... Jarrua siihen ei kyllä vieläkään olla kaivattu (ellei sitten harjoituksen vuoksi), koska vauhdit ei kovin kovaksi ole yltyneet...

----------


## mpesu

Vielä jalkajarru - käsijarru asiasta. Eilen tuli melko kylmä olo kun tytär paineli alamäkeen 12-tuumaisellaan. Ennen mäkeä käytiin tuhannennen kerran jarrutuskeskustelu ja päästiin konsensukseen siitä miten mäessä jarrutellaan eikä vauhti nouse kovaksi. No mutta poljinpa sattui sitten huonoon asentoon eikä pieni koipi löytänyt jarruvoimaa. Karmean syöksyn jälkeen isoveli (joka oli mäen alle Beinnin käsijarruillaan pysähtynyt) nappasi siskosta kiinni ja sai rajoitettua vauriot pieneen mustelmaan tytön hanurissa. Oppia tuli koko porukalle ja kannatusta käsijarruille.

----------


## kpyora

> ...Oppia tuli koko porukalle ja kannatusta käsijarruille.



Mahdollisimman aikaisin käsijarrut. Ovat paljon turvallisempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## equilibrium

> Hihhei. Perjantaina tuli annettua Beinn 24" pojalle etukäteislahjaksi.



Onnea hienosta lahjasta ajokaverille!

Jarruista: Tytöllä 4-vuotiaana sama ongelma jarrun kanssa jyrkässä lähimäessä, ei vaan saanut jalkajarrulla tehtyä mitään enää kovasta vauhdista ja olisi voinut käydä huonosti - onneksi selvisi vain isolla säikähdyksellä ja asfaltti-ihottumalla. Jarrutus oli kyllä opeteltu, mutta ei uskaltanut enää luottaa siihen tässä kotimäessäkään, vaan talutti seuraavanakin kesänä fillarinsa alas ja tehosti aina muutenkin käsijarrulla jarrutusta. Nyt kun on käsijarrut käytössä, niin on ihan eri meno ja meininki: ne toimii ja niihin voi luottaa. Toivottavasti OTB:ta ei paljon käy, etujarruhan on se tehokkaampi ja parempi, eli hyvä vaan opetella sitä käyttämään kunnolla. Ja ison peukun on Isla ansainnut siitä, että on kunnon jarrut muksuilla. Taitaa vielä monta euroa kadota siihen kauppaan.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Meille hankittiin punainen Rothan, mutta tyttö (1v 11kk) ei suostu edes istumaan päälle. Hän kyllä selittää, että "minun oma pyöräni", mutta ei suostu edes kokeilemaan istumista pyörän päällä. Osatekijänä on myös se, että hän ei pidä lainkaan kypärän päähänlaittamisesta.

Tytön kaverit pihan leikkipaikalla olivat innoissaan Rothanista ja 3-4 vuotiaat muksut sillä rullaili menemään ihan hienosti, kunpa pyörän omistajakin siitä vielä innostuisi jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## equilibrium

Ehkä fillaria voisi pitää sisällä alkuun, ja silloin tällöin fiilistellä vaikka ihan vaan ilman kypärää?

----------


## keppi

> Meille hankittiin punainen Rothan, mutta tyttö (1v 11kk) ei suostu edes istumaan päälle. Hän kyllä selittää, että "minun oma pyöräni", mutta ei suostu edes kokeilemaan istumista pyörän päällä. Osatekijänä on myös se, että hän ei pidä lainkaan kypärän päähänlaittamisesta.



Kyllä tyttö siitä ehtii innostumaan, oma tyttöni talutteli potkupyörää ensimmäiset pari viikkoa. Ei kannata pakottaa, mutta kannustaa kyllä kannattaa. Itse sitten joskus sain tytön fillarin päälle, kun näytin omalla pyörällä mallia, että näin se homma hoituu  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: ylipäänsä pikkuasioista kannattaa tehdä numeroita, niin kuin esim. siitä kypärästä: "ooh, onpa  tosi hieno kypärä, mahtuiskohan se isillekin, saanko minäkin kokeilla?" ja sitten tietty siitä pyöräilystä itsestään "ootpa hyvä taluttamaan ja hienosti kaatui pyörä!"

----------


## Jousi

> Meille hankittiin punainen Rothan, mutta tyttö (1v 11kk) ei suostu edes istumaan päälle. Hän kyllä selittää, että "minun oma pyöräni", mutta ei suostu edes kokeilemaan istumista pyörän päällä. Osatekijänä on myös se, että hän ei pidä lainkaan kypärän päähänlaittamisesta.



Noin meilläkin alussa. Nyt (kohta) 3v. tyttö sotkee Hotwalkilla menemään ku viimeistä päivää ja rakentaa Duplojakin kypärä päässä...

----------


## MtM

Hih, meitin yks vuotias suorastaan suuttuu, jos ei kypärää hänelle laiteta kun isosisko lähtee baanalle. Pikkukillin Rothani on vielä isosiskolla ajossa..pientäkin on kyllä kokeiltu Rothanilla, mutta mennee kesän lopulle hänen kanssaan. On se hieno, kun jälkikasvu on niin innoissaan ja mukana iskän fillariharrastuksesta!

----------


## keppi

> On se hieno, kun jälkikasvu on niin innoissaan ja mukana iskän fillariharrastuksesta!



On se hienoa, kun iskä on innoissaan muksujensa fillariharrastuksesta  :Vink:

----------


## segrei

Jos jollain ois myytävänä jarrullinen Rothan niin tänne kelpais.

----------


## laaarrd

> Nyt lähti 20" Large tilaukseen. Varastot kuulemma myyty tyhjäksi ja saavat vasta ensi viikon lopulla lisää. Kolme viikkoa pitäisi kestää että on perillä.



Tuo siis 14.4. DHL oli (muka) käynyt oven takana 3.5. Seuraavana aamuna sama juttu, paitsi että oli kehdattu vielä väittää että oli soitettukin. Ihmettelen vain, että kelle. Puhelin tallentaa saapuvat ja missatut puhelut kellonaikoineen vaikkei numeroa näkyisikään, yhtään missattua ei ollut. Hain laatikon sitten jostain Ruskeasannan tienoilta lentokentän takaa.

Kolmen viikon arvio oli siis kohdallaan. Jospa vain sen laatikon ehtisi vähitellen vaikka tänään avatakin  :Vink:  Tilanne kun on se, että nuoremmalle kierrätetään vanhemman fillari samalla ja se pitää toki ensin putsata, vahata, varustella ja säätää luovutuskuntoon. Muuten tulee äkkiä kateus ja iso itku.

----------


## Jousi

Tyttö sai tänään 3-v synttärilahjaksi Spessun Hotrockin 12" renkailla, ja tietoisesti ilman apupyöriä. Ei ollu menny reilun vuoden potkupyörä treenit hukkaan, vajaan puolen tunnin harjoittelulla polki jo itse, ilman että pidettiin kiinni. Isä on aika ylpeä tällä hetkellä.

----------


## ville m

> Meille hankittiin punainen Rothan, mutta tyttö (1v 11kk) ei suostu edes istumaan päälle. Hän kyllä selittää, että "minun oma pyöräni", mutta ei suostu edes kokeilemaan istumista pyörän päällä. Osatekijänä on myös se, että hän ei pidä lainkaan kypärän päähänlaittamisesta.
> 
> Tytön kaverit pihan leikkipaikalla olivat innoissaan Rothanista ja 3-4 vuotiaat muksut sillä rullaili menemään ihan hienosti, kunpa pyörän omistajakin siitä vielä innostuisi jossain vaiheessa.



Tuttuja oireita. Meidän nyt melkein 5-vuotias tyttö sai Rothanin kahden vanhana ja aika vähiin jäi potkuttelu sinä kesänä. Syksyllä lievää innostusta, kunnes seuraavan kesänä pääsi täysin juonesta kiinni. Neljän vanhana ajoikin sitten jo oikealla pyörällä - ilman appareita...

----------


## keppi

Cnoc 14" saapui perille vihdoin. Kyllä sitä odotettiinkin (isi lähinnä, tyttö ei siitä ole vielä kuullut mitään  :Hymy:  )

Melko reilun kokonen näyttäs olevan verrattuna Spessun Hotwalkkiin, saa nyt nähdä miten onnistuu kokeilut, vai pitääkö odotella loppukesää... Tyttö on hotwalkilla tottunut potkuttelemaan siten, että molemmat jalkapohjat ulottuvat maahan kunnolla, tuon kanssa ehkä juuri ja juuri päkiät ylettyisi (ei olla vielä kokeiltu)...

----------


## tane

20" Beinn large blue saapui eilen. Toimitusaika tais olla jotain kuukauden luokkaa, ellei ylikin. Kohtuu hintava pyörä se on eli 294€ yhteensä, mutta vaikuttaa kyllä tosi laadukkaalta vehkeeltä eli rahoille saa jotain vastinettakin.

----------


## Nebulus

Tyttären eka oikea pyörä valmistui muutama viikko sitten; romulavalta löytynyt 12" lastenpyörä, jossa maalipinta kaipasi uusimista, laakerit putsausta ja rasvausta ja kumiset/muoviset osat vaihtoa.
Tuleva kuski auttoi muutamana iltana purku/kasaushommissa, joten oli kovin onnellinen, kun pääsi lopulta fillarilla ajamaan.  :Hymy: 

Tunnistaako kukaan pyörää? Rungossa luki Nappula, mutta käsittääkseni Helkaman Nappula on ollut pitkän aikaa eri näköinen. Runko on kohtuullisen ohutta putkea ja varsin kevyt vaikkapa yosemiteihin verrattuna.

----------


## tane

> 20" Beinn large blue saapui eilen. Toimitusaika tais olla jotain kuukauden luokkaa, ellei ylikin. Kohtuu hintava pyörä se on eli 294€ yhteensä, mutta vaikuttaa kyllä tosi laadukkaalta vehkeeltä eli rahoille saa jotain vastinettakin.



Perun nuo "hintava" puheeni, näköjään samoissa hinnoissa pyörii kotimaassakin pyörät. Laatuun nähden tuo alkaa tuntumaan jo halvalta  :Leveä hymy: 

Onko kukaan puntaroinut paljonko tuollainen Islabikes Beinn 20" painaa? Oli eilen puntari hakusessa niin jäi sitten puntaroimatta.. Veikkaisin että alle 10 kg:n jää.

E: Paino löytyi tuolta: http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_page...nn20_Large.pdf, joka on näköjään 8,8 kg.

----------


## Vilhelm V

Täällä oli tiedossa yksi ylimääräinen Islabikes CNOC 14. Vaan ei oo enää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Täällä olis tiedossa yksi ylimääräinen Islabikes CNOC 14.



Harmi kun nuo Islat löytyi niin myöhään, että meidän lapset joutui tyytymään venäläiseen kolmipyörään, 16":een Tunturi Poniin ja pariin eri Konaan - Makena 20" ja Jake 24". Nyt ne ajelee jo aikuisten malliston pienimillä rungoilla. Lultavasti mun ei enää tarvi ostaa yhtään pyörää lapsille, kun seuraavakin koko on jo valmiiksi koottuna odottamassa. Varasto on kyllä niin ###### täynnä fillareita, että jottain tarttis tehdä... :Vink:

----------


## lansive

> Harmi kun nuo Islat löytyi niin myöhään, että meidän lapset joutui tyytymään venäläiseen kolmipyörään, 16":een Tunturi Poniin ja pariin eri Konaan - Makena 20" ja Jake 24". Nyt ne ajelee jo aikuisten malliston pienimillä rungoilla. Lultavasti mun ei enää tarvi ostaa yhtään pyörää lapsille, kun seuraavakin koko on jo valmiiksi koottuna odottamassa. Varasto on kyllä niin ###### täynnä fillareita, että jottain tarttis tehdä...



Ota nahkahuilu esille ja pyöräytä emännan kanssa pari lisää. Pääset sitten ostamaan Islan tuotteita. :Leveä hymy: 

Minä sain vaimon puhuttua ympäri, että myydään käyttämättä jääneet (odottamassa olevat) pyörät pois ja ostetaan nuorimmaiselle Isla. Sain myös selitettyä, miksi jalkajarru ei ole turvallinen. Ihan järkiperusteilla ja perille meni. Lasken itseni nyt voittajaksi. One coaster brake less!

----------


## Zahal

Olin vuodenvaihteen jälkeen miettinyt monta kuukautta minkälaista pyörää seuraavaksi tytölle(6 vuotta)pitäisi hommata. Tarjosin montaa eri versiota lähtien Bianchin kippurasarvisesta aina jalkajarrusiin versioihin asti. Mikään ei tuntunut erityisesti miellyttävän ja vanha pyöräkin seisoi tallissa koskemattomana. Olisi pitänyt olla kuulemma "Hello Kittyä" tai jotain muuta prinsessa pyörää joka olisi todennäköisesti tytöstä tuntunut jo ensi vuonna vanhalta tai ainakin "so last season" mallilta. 
Kädet tytöllä puuhkassa ja vastaus "mä en aja millään"
Päätin jo välillä, että jos ei kelpaa muut kuin nuo mainitut, niin 
olkoon ilman. 

Tähän vaimoni sanoi, että älä tälläistä mieti hommaat vaan sen joka sinusta tuntuu parhaalta ,ei tuon ikäinen näitä asioita päätä........jaa ei vai?

Tuosta rohkastuneena marssin heti naapuriin ärtekkiin ja valkkasin yhtään miettimättä tuon kuvassa olevan pyörän. Hiukan arvellutti mitä tyttö tuosta tykkäisi, kun oli seitsemän vaihdetta ja käsijarrut.
No sen jälkeen on joka päivä(kaksi viikkoa) pyöräilty, myös pitempiä lenkkejä(20 km) isän kanssa ja yhtään kaatumista/vaaratilannetta tai mitään muutakaan ei ole ollut vaikka onkin käsijarrut jne... suosittelen siis ko tuotetta eli CUBEa Team 200 mallia. vakaa pyörä ja ajotuntuman saamiseen ei ole mennyt ylimääräistä aikaa eli jarrukahvoista saa pienempikin helposti kiinni.

Joka päivä on esikouluunkin kuulema pitänyt pyörää raahata, jotta saisi muille näyttää!

Mitä tästä opimme....vaimot tietää meitä miehiä paremmin vai älkää pojat miettikö..... vai kaikkea tätä......

T. viiden lapsen isä

----------


## Kemppis

Cube pärjäsi hyvin fillari-lehden testissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Vilhelm V

> Cube pärjäsi hyvin fillari-lehden testissä



Joo, hieno peli on!

----------


## räppäri

Spessun Hotwalk päivittyi Islan Cnoc 14. Kokoero hieman mietitytti, mutta parin tunnin jälkeen poika (heinäkuussa 3v) ajeli jo kuin vanha tekijä. Apupyörät olisi hyllystä löytynyt, mutta niitä ei sitten onneksi tarvittu. 

Nyt jälkikäteen ajatellen olisi helpottanut, jos potkupyörässä olisi ollut käsijarru, niin kahvoilla jarruttaminen olisi ollut jo tuttua. Onko kukaan muuten jälkiasentanut jarrua tuohon hotwalkiin?

----------


## Zahal

> Nyt jälkikäteen ajatellen olisi helpottanut, jos potkupyörässä olisi ollut käsijarru, niin kahvoilla jarruttaminen olisi ollut jo tuttua. Onko kukaan muuten jälkiasentanut jarrua tuohon hotwalkiin?



Meillä on kanssa katraan nuorimmalla (yksi vuosi ja yks kuukausi) :Hymy: toi hotwoolkki. Toi olisi kyllä hyvä idea asentaa jotenkin noi käsijarrut valmiiksi, kun oikeasti alkaa polkemaan katua pitkin. Nyt enempi vähempi veljien ja isän työntämänä 3h/km keskarilla. Täytyy varmaan kysyä signaturen piste vi mieheltä, josko se vielä tähän projetkiin osallistuisi konsultaation muodossa.

----------


## Atze09

> Tuosta rohkastuneena marssin heti naapuriin ärtekkiin ja valkkasin yhtään miettimättä tuon kuvassa olevan pyörän. Hiukan arvellutti mitä tyttö tuosta tykkäisi, kun oli seitsemän vaihdetta ja käsijarrut.
> No sen jälkeen on joka päivä(kaksi viikkoa) pyöräilty, myös pitempiä lenkkejä(20 km) isän kanssa ja yhtään kaatumista/vaaratilannetta tai mitään muutakaan ei ole ollut vaikka onkin käsijarrut jne... suosittelen siis ko tuotetta eli CUBEa Team 200 mallia. vakaa pyörä ja ajotuntuman saamiseen ei ole mennyt ylimääräistä aikaa eli jarrukahvoista saa pienempikin helposti kiini



Vähän sama tilanne oli meille, kolme tunti katseltiin Lielahdessa kauppoja ja kun ei o mitä maasto kelpaava löydetty, soitto ylä mainitun liikkeiseen ja homma hoituu. Hyvä pyörä, hinta laatu on ainakin parempaa kuin ...., tytär tykkää kovasti ja metsässä on jo ihan mukavasti käyty. Ensi viikko on junnupyöräily Lamminpäässä mihin Lisa kauheasti halua osallistua ja tulossa olaan kun se on merkattu punaisilla paksulla tussilla kalenteriin  :Hymy:  Lisa omista semmoinen --->

    [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Omistaja/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]

----------


## Ataraxia

Pojan sininen Beinn 20 small kotiutui tänään ja hienolta pyörä näyttää  :Hymy: 

Etujarrun kanssa on säätämistä, jarrupalat osuvat renkaaseen vaikka miten kiristäisi tai löystäisi jarruvaijeria, ehkä sen saa kahvitauon jälkeen säädettyä.
Onko muillakin niin, että isoin vaihde on 1 ja pienin 7?

Jarrun säätämistä vaille valmis ajettavaksi.

----------


## mpk

> Pojan sininen Beinn 20 small kotiutui tänään ja hienolta pyörä näyttää



Ihan just tilasin Beinn 24" fillarin. Saako udella mikä mahtoi olla toimitusaika?

----------


## tane

> Pojan sininen Beinn 20 small kotiutui tänään ja hienolta pyörä näyttää 
> 
> Etujarrun kanssa on säätämistä, jarrupalat osuvat renkaaseen vaikka miten kiristäisi tai löystäisi jarruvaijeria, ehkä sen saa kahvitauon jälkeen säädettyä.
> Onko muillakin niin, että isoin vaihde on 1 ja pienin 7?
> 
> Jarrun säätämistä vaille valmis ajettavaksi.



Meillä pienin on 1 ja isoin 7. Ei oikeastaan mitään säätämistä ollu pyörän kanssa, ainoastaan paketista purku ja polkimien asennus ja eiku ajoksi.

----------


## tane

> Ihan just tilasin Beinn 24" fillarin. Saako udella mikä mahtoi olla toimitusaika?



Toimitusaika oli meillä 3-4 vkoa.

----------


## Ataraxia

Toimitusaika kesti 2 ja puoli viikkoa siitä kun olin maksanut pyörän pankkisiirrolla. Eli aikas nopeasti mielestäni, kun kolme viikkoa oli Islalta arvioitu.

Nyt tosin harmittaa kovasti, se että vaihteiden numerot ovat päinvastaisessa järjestyksessä (vaikka eihän se ajoa haittaa, että 7 on pienin jne) ja se, että tuo etujarru ei aijo korjaantua minun puutteellisilla pyöränkorjaustaidoilla.

----------


## Ataraxia

> Nyt tosin harmittaa kovasti, se että vaihteiden numerot ovat päinvastaisessa järjestyksessä (vaikka eihän se ajoa haittaa, että 7 on pienin jne) ja se, että tuo etujarru ei aijo korjaantua minun puutteellisilla pyöränkorjaustaidoilla.




taisin sittenkin "osata" säätää etujarrun (siis venkslasin jarrupaloja ja jarruvaijeria edestakas tarpeeksi kauan) niin, että pyörä pyörii vapaasti.

----------


## tane

> Toimitusaika kesti 2 ja puoli viikkoa siitä kun olin maksanut pyörän pankkisiirrolla. Eli aikas nopeasti mielestäni, kun kolme viikkoa oli Islalta arvioitu.
> 
> Nyt tosin harmittaa kovasti, se että vaihteiden numerot ovat päinvastaisessa järjestyksessä (vaikka eihän se ajoa haittaa, että 7 on pienin jne) ja se, että tuo etujarru ei aijo korjaantua minun puutteellisilla pyöränkorjaustaidoilla.



Voiskohan tuon vaihdehomman jotenkin fiksata? Kannattaa kysäistä jostain liikkeestä onko sille mitään tehtävissä. Voihan sen numeroinnin tosin itsekkin helposti fiksata teipillä ja tussilla  :Vink:  Tai hei, ota Islabikesiin yhteyttä tuosta asiasta, näkee sitten miten reklamaatioasiat hoituu?

----------


## finbred

> Pojan sininen Beinn 20 small kotiutui tänään ja hienolta pyörä näyttää 
> 
> Etujarrun kanssa on säätämistä, jarrupalat osuvat renkaaseen vaikka miten kiristäisi tai löystäisi jarruvaijeria, ehkä sen saa kahvitauon jälkeen säädettyä.
> Onko muillakin niin, että isoin vaihde on 1 ja pienin 7?
> 
> Jarrun säätämistä vaille valmis ajettavaksi.



Ei ole tarkoitus loukata, mutta puhutko nyt vaihteista vai takarattaan koosta (1 on *pienin* välitys, mutta ketju on silloin *suurimmalla* rattaalla)?

----------


## Sami93

> Ei ole tarkoitus loukata, mutta puhutko nyt vaihteista vai takarattaan koosta (1 on *pienin* välitys, mutta ketju on silloin *suurimmalla* rattaalla)?



Taitaa tarkoittaa sitä, että ohjaustangossa näkyy "väärinpäin" vaihteiden numerot, eli 1 onkin "tiukin vaihde" ja 7 "löysin". Tai toisinpäin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ataraxia

> Taitaa tarkoittaa sitä, että ohjaustangossa näkyy "väärinpäin" vaihteiden numerot, eli 1 onkin "tiukin vaihde" ja 7 "löysin".



1 on raskain poljettava ja 7 löysin... 
Täyden summan maksoin ja 2-luokan vempaimen tais poitsu saada  :Cool:

----------


## finbred

> 1 on raskain poljettava ja 7 löysin... 
> Täyden summan maksoin ja 2-luokan vempaimen tais poitsu saada



On niin vaikea uskoa, että vaihteet voisi asentaa väärinpäin, joten seuraavaksi sitten kuvia kahvasta ja takavaihtajasta. Meillä on myös Beinn 20 S. Verrataan. Kumpaan suuntaan takavaihtajan jousi vie ketjua (isommille vai pienemmille rattaille)? Eli siis kumpaan suuntaan ketju siirtyy, kun vaihtajasta joutuu vääntämään "voimalla" ja kumpaan suuntaan kahvaa silloin kierretään (kahvan päästä katsoen myötä- vai vastapäivään)? Toiseen suuntaanhan se menee "kuin itsestään", takavaihtajan jousen voimalla. Takavaihtajistahan löytyy molempia tekniikoita, omassani (Ultegra – ja ulkomuistini mukaan myös tytön Beinnissä) jousi vie ulospäin pienemmille rattaille, vaimolla (LX) sisemmäs isommille.

----------


## Ataraxia

http://kuvablogi.com/blog/28614/

----------


## MacGyver

> http://kuvablogi.com/blog/28614/



Kyllä ne vaihteet on ihan oikein merkitty :Vink:  Nro 6 on siis toiseksi suurin vaihde.

----------


## Ataraxia

> Kyllä ne vaihteet on ihan oikein merkitty Nro 6 on siis toiseksi suurin vaihde.



Okei :Hymy:  oppia ikä kaikki (huomaax ettei meil oo miestä taloudessa  :Leveä hymy:  )

----------


## mpk

Tänään Islabike vahvisti saaneensa tilauksen, soitin perään ja korttikin tuntui toimivan.

Saa nähdä koska violetti Beinn 24" on perillä.

----------


## tane

> Okei oppia ikä kaikki (huomaax ettei meil oo miestä taloudessa  )



Hyvä että tuli vaihteet kuntoon noinkin isolla korjauksella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## finbred

> Kyllä ne vaihteet on ihan oikein merkitty Nro 6 on siis toiseksi suurin vaihde.



Tosin hämäävästi ensimmäisessä koko pyörän kuvassa ketju on toiseksi *suurimmalla* rattaalla  :Hymy:  Oletettavasti kuvat 2 ja 3 on kuitenkin otettu vaihtamatta vaihteita välissä, jolloin kaikki on kuten pitääkin?

----------


## lansive

Päivän yli kolme viikkoa tilauksen tekemisestä siihen kun uusi Cnoc 14 oli perillä. Viikon lopulla tulee juniori mummon hoivista kotiin, joten yllätys on taattu.

----------


## Asentaja

Mistä saa pk-seudulla 12" sisärenkaita? Rothanista tyhjenee mystisesti takakumi parin päivän aikana. En ole vielä irrottanut sisuria, en tiedä onko vika venttiilissä vai onko reikä.

E: Niin ja Presta pitäis olla.

----------


## tmikko

Täällä on nyt pari kuukautta ajeltu kahdella Beinn 20 Largella ja hyvin ovat pyörät pelanneet. Mitään säätöjä ei ole tarvittu, jopa satulat olivat lasten sisäjalan mukaan kohdillaan pyörien saapuessa (sattumaa?). Käyttäjät ovat tyytyväisiä ja kilometrejä on kertynyt ihan eri tavalla kuin aiemmin.

Ehkä kuitenkin pieni miinus pitää polkimista antaa: lakisääteiset (?) heijastimet eivät poitsun pyörän polkimissa pitkin kiinni pysyneet: neljästä ulkonevasta muoviheijastimesta vielä yksi kiinni. Muista ovat kiinnitysnipat katkeilleet polkimien kolistessa milloin mihinkin. Taitaapa toisesta polkimesta olla kadonnut se muovinen "suojakorkkikin". Pikkuvikoja, ei haittaa menoa. Polkimia saa tarvittaessa kaupasta lisää.

 -Mikko-

P.S. Jostain kumman syystä tytön pyörässä on vielä kaikki osat kiinni =)

----------


## lai

Viikko ollaan ajeltu tällä. Etukiekossa oli lievää heittoa, rihdattu kuntoon. Napojen kartiot törkeän kireellä, säädetty. Hieno ja hyvä isopyörä.

----------


## nimenion

Nyt on näköjään aleaika (koska ei ole?), onkohan islabikellä aleja? Voisin ostaa kaksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## mpk

> Tänään Islabike vahvisti saaneensa tilauksen, soitin perään ja korttikin tuntui toimivan.
> 
> Saa nähdä koska violetti Beinn 24" on perillä.



Tänään tuli perille. Kohta värkkäämään ajokuntoon...

----------


## Mkone

Eipä taas paljoa tarvinnut miettiä kun tämän ketju kertaalleen luki läpi,  tulevalle ekaluokkalaiselle lähti tilaukseen sininen 24" Beinn.  Taitaa olla Suomesta ihan hyvä edustus tuolla asiakaskunnassa, kun puhelimessa ensimmäinen kommentti oli "oh, from Finland ?"

----------


## TTH

> Taitaa olla Suomesta ihan hyvä edustus tuolla asiakaskunnassa, kun puhelimessa ensimmäinen kommentti oli "oh, from Finland ?"



Saman tyyppisen kommentin sain itsekin  :Vink: 

Miten kauan teillä on mennyt siihen että toi "Islabikes confirmation of despatch" sähköpostissa oleva DHL seurantakoodi on ruennut toimimaan? Malttamattomana odotellaan...

----------


## mpk

> Saman tyyppisen kommentin sain itsekin 
> 
> Miten kauan teillä on mennyt siihen että toi "Islabikes confirmation of despatch" sähköpostissa oleva DHL seurantakoodi on ruennut toimimaan? Malttamattomana odotellaan...



Jos en aivan väärin muista, niin alle puoli päivää. DHL:n koodi jäi tosin jossain kohdassa lukematta, koska paketti jäi seurannan mukaan Hollantiin useaksi päiväksi.

----------


## kervelo

Tällainen muksupyörä tuli vastaan tuolla WW-foorumilla.

Cervelo R3, 48cm. Rakennettu 14v tytölle ajopeliksi, mutta tuskin ihan vaan koulumatkoille...

----------


## Kale

Aika paljon kun noita islabikeja on Suomeen tilattu niin missä kaikki käytetyt luuraa vai meneekö käytetyt aina sukulaisille tai tutuille? Tänne kelpaisi yksi CNOC 14 apupyörillä.

----------


## Smu

> Aika paljon kun noita islabikeja on Suomeen tilattu niin missä kaikki käytetyt luuraa vai meneekö käytetyt aina sukulaisille tai tutuille? Tänne kelpaisi yksi CNOC 14 apupyörillä.



Tuolla näyttäis olevan yksi käytetty, tosin ei ole juuri kysymäsi malli hintaakin on melkein kuin uudella:

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/lasten-...arge/143025494

Meillä ainakin nuo Islabiket kiertää perheessä, en tiedä onko niistä enää kolmen lapsen jälkeen myytäväksi...

----------


## lansive

> Tänne kelpaisi yksi CNOC 14 apupyörillä.



Älä ihmeessä laita apupyöriä! Polkimet pois ja ensin potkitaan jaloilla vauhtia. Tasapainon oppiminen on paljon tärkeämpää. Ei siinä kauan mene kun sen polkemisen oppii kun ensin pysyy pystyssä.

----------


## Asentaja

^^ Just piti vastata, että meillä on ollut tapana pistää uus pulla uuniin kun fillari näyttää jäävän pieneksi.

Ja Lansivelle komppia.

----------


## Kale

Ajattelin, että apupyöriä olisi pitänyt sen ajan kiinni kunnes pyörä on tullut tutuksi mutta eipä itselläkään ole koskaan apupyöriä ollut joten ei kait niitä sitten tarvi.

Tämä huuto.net:in fillari on kyllä aivan liian iso.





> Tuolla näyttäis olevan yksi käytetty, tosin ei ole juuri kysymäsi malli hintaakin on melkein kuin uudella:
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/lasten-...arge/143025494

----------


## Jazman

> ...
> Tuosta rohkastuneena marssin heti naapuriin ärtekkiin ja valkkasin yhtään miettimättä tuon kuvassa olevan pyörän. Hiukan arvellutti mitä tyttö tuosta tykkäisi, kun oli seitsemän vaihdetta ja käsijarrut.
> No sen jälkeen on joka päivä(kaksi viikkoa) pyöräilty, myös pitempiä lenkkejä(20 km) isän kanssa ja yhtään kaatumista/vaaratilannetta tai mitään muutakaan ei ole ollut vaikka onkin käsijarrut jne... suosittelen siis ko tuotetta eli CUBEa Team 200 mallia. vakaa pyörä ja ajotuntuman saamiseen ei ole mennyt ylimääräistä aikaa eli jarrukahvoista saa pienempikin helposti kiinni.



Tietääkö kukaan onko tuota CUBE:n 200 mallia jossain pääkaupunkiseudulla myynnissä? Fun-corner noita ainakin myy hintaan 259€ ja jos päästään edes lähelle hinnassa, niin voisin harkita ostoa kotimaasta.

Ja nyt kun lähin kyselemään, niin onko tuossa CUBEssa muuten paikkaa juomapullotelineelle? Islabikesille iso plussa siitä, että fillariin saa tilattua lokarit, maastokumit ja juomapullon/telineen, mutta jotenkin toi CUBE kiinnostais hiukan enemmän ainakin tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Tikkaritiimi

Minuakin Cube pääkaupunkiseudulta kiinnostaisi. Oletteko löytäneet Cubelle kokotaulukkoa? Eli tyttö on 130 senttiä, jalat 60 senttiä, pitäisi päästä sovittamaan 20" ja 24" välillä.





> Tietääkö kukaan onko tuota CUBE:n 200 mallia jossain pääkaupunkiseudulla myynnissä? Fun-corner noita ainakin myy hintaan 259€ ja jos päästään edes lähelle hinnassa, niin voisin harkita ostoa kotimaasta.

----------


## Mike

Ja niin halpakin varmaan?  :Hymy:  Mitä nyt isä ei omille lapsille rakentaisi?

----------


## Jazman

Vaan eipä tarvitse enää miettiä minkä fillarin muksulle ostais, kun sopivasti löytyi Islabikes Beinn 20 large huutonetistä sopuhintaan  :Hymy: 

Viime vuoden malli, värityksenä mustaa ja purppuraa ja muksu oli ihan täpinöissään  :Leveä hymy: 
Kun edellisellä romurautapyörällä tuli jo reilusti yli 10km lenkkejä tehtyä, niin tällä varmaan voidaan tuplata jo kilsat.

Pakko kyllä kehua fillarin laatua ja osavalintaa. Britit näköjään osaa todellakin rakentaa muksuille fillareita. Two thumbs up!

----------


## keppi

"Jonesin" haarukasta ja ohjaustankoviritelmästä varmaan voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta muuten mielestäni aika komea munamankeli  :Hymy: 

Islabikesin 14" tuli jo aiemmin hommattua tytölle, mutta nyt piti sitten heittää apupyörät alle, kun polte on kova ja taidot ei niin kovat... Tasapaino periaatteessa on olemassa potkupyöräilystä, mutta tytön painaessa 13kiloa ja pyörän painaessa ~puolet siitä ei oikein vielä voimat riitä pyörän käsittelyyn. Pyörän koko sinänsä tytön pituuteen nähden on kohdallaan ja satulaa ei voi ala-asennossaan pitää, että polkeminen onnistuu.

Apupyörät otin varmuuden vuoksi tilatessa islalta ja nyt on osoittautunut, että ne ei niin kovin erinomaiset ole sillä niiden korkeutta ei voi säätää ollenkaan. Pitää siis pistää apupyörät ruuvipenkkiin kiinni ja vääntää, että saa niitä "nostettua" korkeammalle...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jousi

> Tyttö sai tänään 3-v synttärilahjaksi Spessun Hotrockin 12" renkailla, ja tietoisesti ilman apupyöriä. Ei ollu menny reilun vuoden potkupyörä treenit hukkaan, vajaan puolen tunnin harjoittelulla polki jo itse, ilman että pidettiin kiinni. Isä on aika ylpeä tällä hetkellä.



Noin siis toukokuussa. Nyt otettu hieman takapakkia muutaman kovavauhtisen pannuttamisen jälkeen. Ei suostu enää ajamaan ilman apupyöriä. No apparit väännetty sen verran ylös etteivät juuri maahan koske, mutta tytöllä on nyt takaraivossa turvallisuuden tunne ja meno maistuu.

----------


## kauris

> Islabikesin 14" tuli jo aiemmin hommattua tytölle, mutta nyt piti sitten heittää apupyörät alle, kun polte on kova ja taidot ei niin kovat... Tasapaino periaatteessa on olemassa potkupyöräilystä, mutta tytön painaessa 13kiloa ja pyörän painaessa ~puolet siitä ei oikein vielä voimat riitä pyörän käsittelyyn.



Meidän poika sai viime kesänä 3-v lahjaksi 14 tuumaisen Cnocin ja parin viikon päästä ajoi sillä jo sujuvasti. Apupyöriä en koskaan edes tilannut eikä ole ollut tarvettakaan. Ekat pari viikkoa kokeili pyöräänsä aina välillä ja välillä taas tykkäsi "ajaa" vanhalla Rothanillaan, jolla oli harjoiteltu jo alle 2 vuotiaasta alkaen. 

Cnocista nappasin etujarrun pois ja pelkän takajarrun kanssa on menty tämäkin kesä pojan ollessa nyt neljä. Takajarrukin riittää tuon painoisen lapsen pysäyttämiseen muutamassa metrissä. Alussa viime kesänä vaikeinta oli liikkeelle lähteminen ilman vanhemman apua ja sitä harjoiteltiin vielä tänä vuonna alkukesästä. Nyt se sujuu jo hyvin melko jyrkkään ylämäkeenkin ja tuollaisia 5km lenkkejäkin on jo tehty. Hieman myös poikettu metsäpoluilla maastoajoa harjoittelemassa  :Hymy:  Rohkeasti vain siis liikkeelle uuden fillarin kanssa. Parit ekat testit ottavat toki vanhempien selän päälle, kun pitää kyyryssä juosta lapsen perässä.

----------


## SariL

Onko ehdotuksia 5v lapsen pyörän kooksi? Hän on 110cm pitkä ja tähän asti ajanut 16 tuumaisella 1v Tuntsalla ilman apupyöriä tuollaista 20km päivälenkkiäkin kulmilla pyörimisen lisäksi, 27km tähän mennessä pisin ajettu matka rauhallisella kruisailuvauhdilla. Nyt hän veti elämänsä ensimmäiset kunnon lipat, hiekkapohjalla reilussa alamäessä lähti homma lapasesta ja sitten olikin jälki sen näköistä (kypärä rikki, pää ei pintaa enempää onneksi). Tuota surmansyöksyä kun katselin niin tuli mieleen, että onkohan tuo 16 tuumainen Tuntsa jo liian pieni? Että tuleeko se kovemmassa vauhdissa tuleva "vempuilu" siitä, että pienellä pyörällä ei voi päästellä miljoonaa ilman, että joka ikinen pieni töyssy aiheuttaa "ohjaamossa" valtaisat taistelut? Ei ole itse tullut ajettua liian pienellä pyörällä alamäkeen, mutta voisi kuvitella, että se on aika tarkkaa puuhaa kovemmassa vauhdissa?
Olimme ajatelleet mennä sovittelemaan jotain 20 tuumaista. Merkki/malli ei ole vielä selvillä. Avainsana olisi löytää sellainen pyörä jolla pidemmätkin matkat menisi mukavasti. Tunturin 16 painaa meinaan samanverran kuin oma muutaman vuoden vanha Tuntsa ja olisi se 3 vaihdetta jo kiva pidemmille matkoille lapsellekin. Niin ja emme ole mitään himopyöräilijöitä, silloin tällöin käydään pienillä päiväretkille pienet lapset häksällä istuimissa ja itsellä alla Niskahiki ja Tuntsa hybridit  :Hymy:

----------


## keppi

> Meidän poika sai viime kesänä 3-v lahjaksi 14 tuumaisen Cnocin ja parin viikon päästä ajoi sillä jo sujuvasti. Apupyöriä en koskaan edes tilannut eikä ole ollut tarvettakaan. Ekat pari viikkoa kokeili pyöräänsä aina välillä ja välillä taas tykkäsi "ajaa" vanhalla Rothanillaan, jolla oli harjoiteltu jo alle 2 vuotiaasta alkaen. 
> 
> Cnocista nappasin etujarrun pois ja pelkän takajarrun kanssa on menty tämäkin kesä pojan ollessa nyt neljä. Takajarrukin riittää tuon painoisen lapsen pysäyttämiseen muutamassa metrissä.



Jep, lähinnä tuossa on ollut ongelmana, että tyttö kammoaa vauhtia tuolla uudella pyörällä yli kaiken. Alkuun apupyörien  kanssa, kun pyörä liikkui puoli metriä veti hän jarrut kiinni. Ilman apupyöriä tuli vaan itku metrin jälkeen, kun kainaloista vähän kannattelin - ei riittänyt älli vielä polkemiseen siinä vaiheessa. Lisäksi ei tunnu voimat riittävän polkemiseen vielä kunnolla. Tasaisellakin välillä vaikeuksia päästä liikkeelle. Odotellaan, että pikkuhiljaa rohkeus kasvaa ja tulee lisää muskelia niin alkanee ajaminen sujua paremmin. Kilometrin lenkkejä tekee jo hyvin kuitenkin apupyörien kanssa, vielä pysyy kävellen perässä kyllä  :Hymy: 

Jarrut olen pitänyt molemmat kiinni alusta pitäen lähinnä siksi, että oppii sen alusta asti. Vielä ei ole suurta ymmärrystä kummasta vivusta mitäkin tapahtuu vaikka paikallaan ollessa on asian todennut "tuo on etujarru, tuo on takajarru" katsellessaan mistä vivusta mikäkin länki heiluu..

Vanha "keijupyörä" (spessun hotwalk potkupyörä) ei ole pahemmin ajossa ollut apupyörien laittamisen jälkeen. Ja tyttö on niin pitkäkoipinen, että se fillari on jo aivan liian pienikin. Sillä tosin vauhtiin ei ole samanlaista kammoa ole, eikä ole ollut (vaikkei jarruja olekaan...).

Lisäksi tyttö huomauttelee isäänsä risteyksissä jo "ET KATSONUT TULEEKO AUTOJA"....

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Ilman apupyöriä tuli vaan itku metrin jälkeen, kun kainaloista vähän kannattelin



Meillä ainakin kainaloista roikottaminen oli täysin väärä liike. Ei lapsi yrittänyt juurikaan edes pysyä pystyssä, kun vaan roikkui/nojaili sinne tänne. Kun kerran tasapaino on opeteltu potkupyörällä (sama oli meillä), niin pidä pyörää pystyssä satulan alta. Tällöin lapsi joutuu hakemaan edes itselleen tasapainon ja muutaman metrin jälkeen voinet jo kuskin huomaamatta irrottaa otteen pyörästä.

----------


## JJT

> Onko ehdotuksia 5v lapsen pyörän kooksi? Hän on 110cm pitkä
> 
> Olimme ajatelleet mennä sovittelemaan jotain 20 tuumaista. Merkki/malli ei ole vielä selvillä. Avainsana olisi löytää sellainen pyörä jolla pidemmätkin matkat menisi mukavasti. Tunturin 16 painaa meinaan samanverran kuin oma muutaman vuoden vanha Tuntsa ja olisi se 3 vaihdetta jo kiva pidemmille matkoille lapsellekin. Niin ja emme ole mitään himopyöräilijöitä, silloin tällöin käydään pienillä päiväretkille pienet lapset häksällä istuimissa ja itsellä alla Niskahiki ja Tuntsa hybridit



Meillä 5-vuotias ajaa 20" Cubella, paino vähän inhimillisempi ja runkokoko aika pieni. Fillari-lehdessä oli näistä testi toissanumerossa, siinä on hyvää perusasiaa muksujen pyöristä ja mitoista. Tässä on sitten käsijarrut ja takana pakkavaihteet, eli respectiä tulee muilta muksuilta.  :Hymy:

----------


## lansive

> Jep, lähinnä tuossa on ollut ongelmana, että tyttö kammoaa vauhtia tuolla uudella pyörällä yli kaiken. Alkuun apupyörien  kanssa, kun pyörä liikkui puoli metriä veti hän jarrut kiinni. Ilman apupyöriä tuli vaan itku metrin jälkeen, kun kainaloista vähän kannattelin - ei riittänyt älli vielä polkemiseen siinä vaiheessa.



Nyt *äkkiä* ne apupyörät pois ennenkuin unohtuu se tasapaino, mikä potkupyörällä tuli opittua. Ota polkimet pois. Siinä on vähän isompi potkupyörä, jolla voi taas opetella. Näin tein oman pojan kanssa ja kohta voidaan jo harkita polkimien laittoa takaisin.

----------


## finbred

> Nyt *äkkiä* ne apupyörät pois ennenkuin unohtuu se tasapaino, mikä potkupyörällä tuli opittua. Ota polkimet pois. Siinä on vähän isompi potkupyörä, jolla voi taas opetella. Näin tein oman pojan kanssa ja kohta voidaan jo harkita polkimien laittoa takaisin.



Näin. Otin Cnoc 14:sta polkimet pois, neiti (tuore 5v./110 cm) jatkoi sillä Rothanilla oppimaansa pari viikkoa, jonka jälkeen polkimet paikalle ja fiu. Tunnustetaan, että opetteli alkukesästä polkemisen appareilla. Näin sitten polkemisen ja tasapainoilun yhdistäminen sujui tyystin kaatumatta. Täytyy vaan pyytää serkulta 16-tuumainen piakkoin tilalle...

----------


## keppi

> Nyt *äkkiä* ne apupyörät pois ennenkuin unohtuu se tasapaino, mikä potkupyörällä tuli opittua. Ota polkimet pois. Siinä on vähän isompi potkupyörä, jolla voi taas opetella. Näin tein oman pojan kanssa ja kohta voidaan jo harkita polkimien laittoa takaisin.



Joo, näin oli aikomus kunhan on pituutta tarpeeksi sillä potkutteluun.

----------


## Hippo

Poika reilun 1,5v ja saattaisi olla aika aloittaa harrastus.
Ööh. Eihän vain jossain olisi Rothan jäämässä pieneksi, tai kenties jo jäänyt? Oulussa pääsisi hyvään kotiin.

Mitenkäs nuo Kettlerin potkupyörät; (http://www.kettlerkidsxshop.eu/kettler-running-bikes/). Olisiko niistä kellään antaa käyttökokemuksia?
Ihan fiksun oloisia, ainakin nuo missä on ilmarrenkaat. Täysmuovirenkaat mahtavat olla aika kovat pienellekin istujalle vaikka vaippa kenties toimii vaimentimena.

----------


## SariL

> Meillä 5-vuotias ajaa 20" Cubella, paino vähän inhimillisempi ja runkokoko aika pieni. Fillari-lehdessä oli näistä testi toissanumerossa, siinä on hyvää perusasiaa muksujen pyöristä ja mitoista. Tässä on sitten käsijarrut ja takana pakkavaihteet, eli respectiä tulee muilta muksuilta.



Kiitos vinkinstä! Käytiin ostamassa Cube 200, Princess värityksellä  :Hymy: Yllättävän hyvinhän tyttö ajoi uudella pyörällä, hidasajossakaan ei ollut mitään ongelmia vaikka olisin voinut vannoa, että tulee olemaan pyörä kaulassa vähän väliä...Ainoastaan käsijarrujen kanssa on sellaista vaikeutta, että hän valittaa, että on hankalaa. Kahvoja säädettiin siten, että kahvan matka on ns. lyhyempi, joten jarrun kahva tulee lähemmäs ohjaustangon kahvaa. Lienee tottumiskysymys. Ja lisää tarvitsee saada nyt harjoitusta, että jos jarrutustilanne tulee äkkiä niin jarru kans löytyy. Tikkien poisto on parin päivän päästä jotta olisi kiva jos uusia ei heti tulisi...

----------


## samil

Onko noissa Islabikes-fillareissa kumit kestänyt ehjinä? Mietiskelin pitäisikö Beinn 24 pyörään ottaa nuo pistosuojatut renkaat 30£ lisähintaan vai pärjäisikö vakiorenkailla. Pyörä tulossa Helsinkiin.

----------


## Smu

> Onko noissa Islabikes-fillareissa kumit kestänyt ehjinä? Mietiskelin pitäisikö Beinn 24 pyörään ottaa nuo pistosuojatut renkaat 30£ lisähintaan vai pärjäisikö vakiorenkailla. Pyörä tulossa Helsinkiin.



Meillä ei pojan 24: ssa nuo kumit kestäneet, sai vaihtaa/paikata sisäkumia  turhan usein. Eikä ajettu missään metsissä, vaan ihan koulumatkaa ja kavereiden luo asfaltti- ja hiekkateitä. Nyt kun hankittiin  keväällä Beinn 26 otin siihen ne Marathonit, eikä ole tarvinnut toistaiseksi ruveta paikkaushommiin. Ota siis vaan  pistosuojatut saman tien, ihan kohtuuhinnallakin ne tuossa yhteydessä saa.

----------


## samil

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti *samil*  
> _Onko noissa Islabikes-fillareissa  kumit kestänyt ehjinä? Mietiskelin pitäisikö Beinn 24 pyörään ottaa nuo  pistosuojatut renkaat 30£ lisähintaan vai pärjäisikö vakiorenkailla.  Pyörä tulossa Helsinkiin._
>  			 		 	 	  Meillä ei pojan 24: ssa nuo kumit  kestäneet, sai vaihtaa/paikata sisäkumia  turhan usein. Eikä ajettu  missään metsissä, vaan ihan koulumatkaa ja kavereiden luo asfaltti- ja  hiekkateitä. Nyt kun hankittiin  keväällä Beinn 26 otin siihen ne  Marathonit, eikä ole tarvinnut toistaiseksi ruveta paikkaushommiin. Ota  siis vaan  pistosuojatut saman tien, ihan kohtuuhinnallakin ne tuossa  yhteydessä saa.



Joo niin ajattelinkin. Tilattaessa sanoivat että on ko. kumit loppu, mutta vartin päästä soittivat että löytyikin varastosta vielä yksi pari.

----------


## nimenion

> Nyt on näköjään aleaika (koska ei ole?), onkohan islabikellä aleja? Voisin ostaa kaksi.



Kysytään uudestaan Onko islabikella ollut järkeviä tarjouksia - muut pyörät kun hinnoitellaan pilviin ja sitten niitä alennetaan mielivaltaisesti :-/

----------


## Smu

> Kysytään uudestaan Onko islabikella ollut järkeviä tarjouksia - muut pyörät kun hinnoitellaan pilviin ja sitten niitä alennetaan mielivaltaisesti :-/



Itse en ole Islalla nähnyt koskaan mitään tarjouksia/alennusmyyntiä, onko joku muu? Hinnat lienee kiinteät, eivät kylläkään laatuun nähden mielestäni mitenkään korkeat. Ainahan tietty voi soittaa ja yrittää tinkiä...muista kertoa sitten täällä miten kävi  :Vink:

----------


## Tumppi

CRC:ssä oli viimeviikolla hetken aikaa tämmöinen Dawes hintaan 358euroa.

Sen enempää miettimättä tilasin sen pojalle. Tiistaina saapui ja yhden illan virittelyn** jälkeen eilen ajettiin eka lenkki pojan kanssa. Yhtä hymyä oli molemmat poijaat!  :Hymy: 

** Jarrut oli mallia Britti, eli kätisyys piti vaihtaa. Samalla vaihdoin kaikki vaijerikuoret ja vaijerit herkemmin toimiviin ja parempi laatuisiin. Keskiö oli todella tahmea ja avattuani sen, totesin että ei sitä koskaan pyörimään kunnolla saakaan ja vaihdoin tilalle miljoonalaatikosta lähes ajamattoman vanhan XT nelikantin, ja kyllä pyörii ja painoa lähti 200g pois. Stemmin vaihtui myös 9cm -> 7cm.

Renkaiksi 24" 23mm Schwalben Duranot ensi kesäksi jo valmiiksi hyllyyn odottamaan. Samalla runkoa tutkiessa totesin, että siihen saattaisi mahtua 26" maantiekiekot ja kun sellaisetkin hyllystä löytyi niin pitihän niitä kokeilla. Hyvin mahtuu ja kaiken lisäksi runkoon saa asennettua sitten myöhemmin maantiejarrut, jolloin ne saa toimimaan juuri noilla 26" kiekoilla.

Poika täyttää talvella vasta 7, ja pituutta nyt 128cm eli melko isokokoinen ikäisekseen. 26" kiekoillla tuo runko pelittää ~155-160 pituuteen eli aika pitkäaikainen hankinta oletettavasti.

----------


## Johan Moraal

> .
> 
> Poika täyttää talvella vasta 7, ja pituutta nyt 128cm eli melko isokokoinen ikäisekseen. 26" kiekoillla tuo runko pelittää ~155-160 pituuteen eli aika pitkäaikainen hankinta oletettavasti.



 
Kylässä huhutaan että poika ajoi 35 km/h hiekka-raviradalla. Se on uus vetomies teossa sanoo mie :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tumppi

> Kylässä huhutaan että poika ajoi 35 km/h hiekka-raviradalla. Se on uus vetomies teossa sanoo mie



No joo. Myötätuuleen välikirissä.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Saattaa silti keväällä olla pojalla oma pyörä Mallorcalla mukana?

Parin lenkin jälkeen todettu, että lisäjarrukahvat pitänee asentaa. Shimanon kahva on sen verran iso, että Poju ei kahvoilta ajaessa tahdo ylettää jarruille tai sitten vaihdetaan osat johonkin toiseen merkkiin.  :Vink:

----------


## ahma

Tyttärellä jää Islan 16" Cnoc pieneksi. Ei tule vielä myyntiin vaan menee pojalle... Asiaan liittyen: kannattaako ostaa 20" välissä, vai hypätä suoraan 24" Beinniin? Kun ei viitsisi joka kesä päivittää (paitsi omaa pyörää).

----------


## Asentaja

Laitetaan linkki tännekin, eli Islabikes Rothan 12" tositoimissa:

----------


## Kemppis

Hyvin pikku-ukko vetää!  :Hymy:  
Me tehtiin pojan kanssa viikolla oma video. Menopelinä 16" Cnoc. Ensi viikolla opetellaan voltteja :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0bnTDnjidQ

----------


## Hippo

Näitä ei ole tainnut tällä foorumilla näkyäkään? No, yksi kotiutui perämeren pohjukkaan. Kuskin täytyy vielä kasvattaa jalkojaan ~2 cm, jotta vauhtiin päästään.
Kovasti vempele jo kiinnostaa, mutta kun ei vaan yltä niin ei yltä. Meinaa kuski turhautua. Pakko ajella vielä hetki muovimopolla.
Ihan asiallinen vempain mielestäni. Navat ja ohjainlaakeri oli kyllä niitattu todella kireälle kaukoidässä. Onneksi niistä selvittiin jopa minun taidoillani.

----------


## viskaali

Retro Jopo 14"

----------


## skela

> Apupyörät otin varmuuden vuoksi tilatessa islalta ja nyt on osoittautunut, että ne ei niin kovin erinomaiset ole sillä niiden korkeutta ei voi säätää ollenkaan. Pitää siis pistää apupyörät ruuvipenkkiin kiinni ja vääntää, että saa niitä "nostettua" korkeammalle...



Miksi apupyörien korkeutta pitäisi voida säätää? Parempi antaa pyörän kallistua reilusti kuin asentaa apupyörät niin, ettei pyörällä pysty ajamaan molemmat apupyörät ilmassa eikä kallistamaan mutkassa. Nuorempi poikani pääsi apupyöristä eroon 2-vuotiaana, muutamaa kuukautta silloin 4-vuotiasta isoveljeä myöhemmin. Apupyörät lähtivät heti, kun kierros etupihalla onnistui molemmat apupyörät ilmassa. Sen jälkeen piti opetella päivä liikkeelle lähtemistä ja pysähtymistä.

Kesällä näin muuten CNOC 16:n. Ei se mikään ihmepyörä ollut mutta ei mikään kammotuskaan. Kyseisen yksilön apupyörät oli säädetty niin, ettei pyörällä juuri pystynyt ajamaan epätasaisella.

----------


## keppi

> Miksi apupyörien korkeutta pitäisi voida säätää? Parempi antaa pyörän kallistua reilusti kuin asentaa apupyörät niin, ettei pyörällä pysty ajamaan molemmat apupyörät ilmassa eikä kallistamaan mutkassa. Nuorempi poikani pääsi apupyöristä eroon 2-vuotiaana, muutamaa kuukautta silloin 4-vuotiasta isoveljeä myöhemmin. Apupyörät lähtivät heti, kun kierros etupihalla onnistui molemmat apupyörät ilmassa. Sen jälkeen piti opetella päivä liikkeelle lähtemistä ja pysähtymistä.



Ei tainnu mennä jakeluun?  :Hymy: 

Cnocin vakioapupyörät saa pyörään kiinni tasan yhteen asentoon. Ja se asento on se, että pyörä seisoo tasan pystysuorassa AINA. Ja siksi sen näkemäsi Cnoc 16 yksilönkin apupyörät niin oli "säädetty".

Ja siksi niitä pitäsi pystyä säätämään, että ne saisi kuvailemaasi tilaan, jolloin pyörän kallistaminenkin olisi mahdollista.

----------


## Manu Aali

Olen tilailemassa Rothania tänne Jyväskylän suuntaan ja ajattelin kysäistä olisiko täällä ketään, joka olisi tilailemassa Islabikesilta pientä fillaria ja haluaisi mahdollisesti jakaa kustannuksia toimitusten osalta. Islabikes taitaa edelleen tarjoilla sitä mahdollisuutta noiden pienimpien pyörien osalta?

Minulle voi laittaa YVtä tai vaikka postia pursiainen.sami (at) gmail.com.

(Tätä ei varmaan lueta minkään valtakunnan myynti-ilmoksi?)

----------


## oopee

> Hyvin pikku-ukko vetää!  
> Me tehtiin pojan kanssa viikolla oma video. Menopelinä 16" Cnoc. Ensi viikolla opetellaan voltteja
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0bnTDnjidQ



Hienosti kulki :-). Minkälaiset välitykset tuossa on vakiona? Voiko takaratasta vaihtaa tarvittaessa? Pitäis nykyinen Puky vaihtaa maastokelpoisempaan, kun pikku veli on kohta "poljinmiehiä".

----------


## saint

Olisiko kenelläkään pääkaupunkiseudulla isla bikesin Beinn 20 small fillaria kokeiltavaksi. Pojalla (5v. 106 cm/inseam 48 cm) on pitkät jalat, että polkee äkkiä polvet suussa pienemmillä rungoilla ja nyt haluaisin kokeilla olisiko ko. pyörä sopiva muuten pituuden suhteen.

----------


## ammus

> Olisiko kenelläkään pääkaupunkiseudulla isla bikesin Beinn 20 small fillaria kokeiltavaksi. Pojalla (5v. 106 cm/inseam 48 cm) on pitkät jalat, että polkee äkkiä polvet suussa pienemmillä rungoilla ja nyt haluaisin kokeilla olisiko ko. pyörä sopiva muuten pituuden suhteen.



Meillä poika (4v/116 cm/50cm) sai pari kuukautta sitten Beinnin S:n. Runkokoko on hänelle tosi passeli ja nastarenkaat syövät sopivasti pahimmat vauhti-intoilut :-) .

----------


## Smuckles

Poika täyttää huhtikuussa 2 ja lähinnä tämän keskusteluketjun innoittamana olisi aikomus hommata sille Rothan menopeliksi. Siispä, löytyisikö kiinnostuneita tekemään pikkupyörien kimppatilausta (jos semmoinen edelleen onnistuu tuolta Islasta), tahikka onko jollain sattumoisin ylimääräinen Rothan nurkissa pyörimässä?  :Hymy: 

EDIT: Nyt vasta huomasin tuon Manu Aalin viestin ylempänä. Jos M.A luet tätä niin oletko jo laittanut tilauksen menemään?

----------


## kaakku

Siskonpojan synttärit ovat maaliskuun lopulla ja tuollainen Rothani olisi passeli lahja. Mistä päin Smuckles olet?

----------


## kaakku

Onkos muuten täällä kokemuksia CRC:n Adventure Zooom Beginner bikestä?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=51811

----------


## Smuckles

Pirkkalassa ollaan, eli siinä mielessä kävisi hyvinkin kätevästi tämä!

----------


## kaakku

Varaan pari päivää harkintaan. Paljonko postikulut Islalta ovat? 

Zooomin puolesta puhuisi että tarvitsisi muutenkin tilata pari juttua CRC:stä..

----------


## Smuckles

Kyllä toimii Islan asiakaspalvelu nopeasti. Laitoin kyselyä postikuluista ja seitsemässä minuutissa tuli vastaus  :Leveä hymy: 

Sanoivat että normaalisti postikulut Suomeen £30 per pyörä, mutta kaksi Rothania menisi noilla samoilla kuluilla eli se olisi sitten £15 per pyörä.

----------


## equilibrium

Meillä kuopus 2,5 vee pyöräkuumeilee lumen keskellä. On saanut talven potkia violetilla Rothanillaan sisälläkin, mutta nyt kuumeisena istuu tuossa vieressä ja hokee mantraa "mä haluun oman POLKUpyörän, siinä PITÄÄ olla polkimet". Synttärilahja taitaa siis olla selvä, pitää varmaan kevään aikana laittaa Islalle tilausta menemään pienestä Cnocista. Kukahan meistä malttaa odottaa kesäkuuhun asti? Onneks mun synttärit on jo maaliskuussa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

Tässä on näköjään ollut puhetta ihan nöösienkin pyöristä. Voihan niitä tietty briteistäkin tilata. Meillä täytettiin reilu viikko sitten 2v ja tuollainen lahja löytyi paikallisesta Hong Kongista 69 eurolla.
Opetelkoon nyt polkemista olohuoneessa ja nostetaan niitä apupyöriä sitten kun päästään ulos.
Ton jarruvaijerin voisin oikeastaan lyhentää just nyt.

----------


## kaakku

Smuckles: päädyin tilaamaan Zooomin CRC:stä. Toivottavasti saat jonkun toisen mukaan kimppatilaukseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Luir

Tuota Zooomia en tunne, mutta Islabikesin Rothan on nähty ja koettu ja se vakuutti. Rothan on tehty oikeista osista lapsen tarpeiden mukaisesti, se on pyörä, ei lelu. Polkimet on sitten se seuraava askel, saa nähdä onko tuo meilläkin edessä ensi kesänä, kun tyttö on silloin 3,5 v. Rothanilla saa kyllä mennä niin kauan, että tulee vähän lisää vauhtia ja uskallusta.

----------


## huotah

Olisin kiinnostunut ostamaan Beinn 20 (S), jos joltain löytyy sellainen ylimääräisenä. Yksityisviestillä tavoittaa.

----------


## entomppa

Mistäs lähdetään liikkeelle jos aletaan kehittelemään 10 vuotiaalle paukapäälle pomminkestävää pyörää?
Vaihteellisessa ja etujousitetussa oli kuulemma takavaihtaja ja kammet solmussa alta aikayksikön. 
Onko olemassa jotain yksivaihteista tai napavaihteista ja ehkä levyjarrullista vaihtoehtoa joka kestää huoletonta käsittelyä? 
Mistä etsintä kannattaisi aloittaa?

----------


## kauris

> Olisin kiinnostunut ostamaan Beinn 20 (S), jos joltain löytyy sellainen ylimääräisenä. Yksityisviestillä tavoittaa.



No minä ostin juuri. Tuli viikossa Islabikesista. Komea sininen väriltään. Ainakin ensi kesä ja ehkä seuraavakin ajetaan siis sillä ja myyntiin tulemista saa siten hetken odottaa. Tämä oli nyt jo kolmas Isla meidän perheeseen ja tyytyväisiä ollaan oltu.

----------


## equilibrium

> Mistäs lähdetään liikkeelle jos aletaan kehittelemään 10 vuotiaalle paukapäälle pomminkestävää pyörää?



Omalle n. 155 cm pitkälle paukapäälle kehiteltiin fillari tuosta:

Vitus Single Speed

Ajoi juurikin rullalle entisen BH:nsa ekoilla syysliukkailla, ja sai sitten tuosta pomminkestävän talvipyörän. Nastarenkaat, lokarit ja lukkopolkimet. Hyvin meni talvi, ajaa (paukkupakkasia ja pahimpia lumimyräköitä lukuunottamatta, jolloin mieluummin käveli) 4-5 kertaa viikossa koristreeneihin ja partioon.

Kaipaisi ehkä vähän pienempää välitystä, mutta kerrankin kun valmentaja tarjoutui heittämään pojan kotiin koristreeneistä, poika totesi takaisin, että tästä ne jalat saa lisää voimaa.  :Vink: 

Ehkä sitten ensi talveksi. Kesälle eri kujeet.

----------


## Kemppis

> mistäs lähdetään liikkeelle jos aletaan kehittelemään 10 vuotiaalle paukapäälle pomminkestävää pyörää?
> Vaihteellisessa ja etujousitetussa oli kuulemma takavaihtaja ja kammet solmussa alta aikayksikön. 
> Onko olemassa jotain yksivaihteista tai napavaihteista ja ehkä levyjarrullista vaihtoehtoa joka kestää huoletonta käsittelyä? 
> Mistä etsintä kannattaisi aloittaa?



*bmx*

----------


## equilibrium

Ajattelin kanssa, että yhteiseksi hauskapidoksi BMX voisi olla kiva juttu ensi kesälle, mutta ei se mielestäni mikään hyvä kulkuväline ole kasvavalle pojalle. Riippuu tietenkin ajomatkoista ja paikasta sekin...

----------


## VanDamme

> Mistäs lähdetään liikkeelle jos aletaan kehittelemään 10 vuotiaalle paukapäälle pomminkestävää pyörää?
> Vaihteellisessa ja etujousitetussa oli kuulemma takavaihtaja ja kammet solmussa alta aikayksikön. 
> Onko olemassa jotain yksivaihteista tai napavaihteista ja ehkä levyjarrullista vaihtoehtoa joka kestää huoletonta käsittelyä? 
> Mistä etsintä kannattaisi aloittaa?



Meillä rakennettiin nyt 14 vee isännälle käyttöpyörä toissakesänä DMR Trailstar 2:n sinkularunkoon. Kammet, stemmi ja tanko Truvativin DH tavaraa. Vanteiksi 24 tuuman Sun ringlen MTX- mitkä lie. Ainoa, minkä kanssa on ollut ongelmia, on Shimanon levarit, mutta muilta osin pomminkestävä peli.

Ja joo, onhan se pirun painava, mutta kasvaapahan lihakset ...ja luonne  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tpn

> Smuckles: päädyin tilaamaan Zooomin CRC:stä. Toivottavasti saat jonkun toisen mukaan kimppatilaukseen



Kuulisin mielelläni kokemuksia Zooomista, kunhan saapuu. Samanlainen on harkinnassa täälläkin.

----------


## kaakku

Käyttäjälle Zooomi menee vasta 27. päivä.. mutta laitan ensivaikutelmia kunhan saan vempeleen käsiini.

----------


## Hippo

Se taitaa tuo Zooomi olla identtinen tuote Ridgeback Scootin kanssa. Kuva ja lyhyt alustus löytyy edellisen sivun jälkipuoliskolta. Siihen lisäten, ajamaan ei meillä päästy vielä viime syksynä, mutta eiköhän jo lumien sulettua. Kasvua on sen verran talven aikana tapahtunut. Eli käyttäjän kokemuksia en pysty antamaan, mutta kyllä se näin palveluntarjoajan näkökulmasta ihan asiallinen peli on. Winstanleybikesiltä se meille saapui, muistaakseni ~75€ kuluineen tuolloin. Nyt en ole hintoja tarkkaillut.

----------


## kaakku

Niinpä näyttäisi olevan. Winstanleys myy näemmä molempia malleja, hintaa 79,99 ja 71,99 puntaa Zooomi ensin mainittuna.

----------


## Trifon

> Kyllä toimii Islan asiakaspalvelu nopeasti. Laitoin kyselyä postikuluista ja seitsemässä minuutissa tuli vastaus 
> 
> Sanoivat että normaalisti postikulut Suomeen £30 per pyörä, mutta kaksi Rothania menisi noilla samoilla kuluilla eli se olisi sitten £15 per pyörä.



Eli kimppatilauksesta ei ole mitää iloa paitsi Rothanin kohdalla. 

Pitäisi löytää piakkoin kolmivuotiaalle kaksosille ekat fillarit, ja tuollainen Islabikes Cnoc 14 voisi olla hyvä. Tuskin kellään kahta on jotka vois laittaa eteenpäin?

----------


## Kemppis

Viime keväänä tilasin rothanin ja cnocin samassa paketissa 30£ postimaksuilla

----------


## JesseS

Tällänen olis ylimääräisenä Salossa...
Laadukas kapistus.

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/lasten-...ized/169155463

----------


## korpilaa

Olisko kellään myydä Islabikes Rothania? Kimpassa voisin myös tilata jonkun kanssa. Ouluun pitäisi pyörä saada..

----------


## kaakku

Zoomi oli melkeinpä liiankin iso 3 vuotta täyttäneelle pikkumiehelle. No, kunhan lumet sulaa niin pääsee harjoittelemaan ulkosalle ja kesällä voidaan mennä yhdessä mökille "krossaamaan" kun pyörätkin ovat samanväriset  :Hymy:

----------


## VMV

Rothanin tilailu on minullakin tässä ennen lumien sulamista suunnitelmissa. Tampereen suunnalla on tarkoitus rullailla, joten Ouluun lähtevän pyörän kanssa ei varmaan merkittävää yhteistoimintahyötyä tule.

----------


## Jaybee

Olisin kans tilailemassa rothania Tampereelle, eli kimppatilaus vois olla hyvä idea.
 Tosin en oo varma tilaanko yhden vai kaksi kappaletta. Poika täyttää 2v.  toukokuussa ja tyttö vuoden päästä heinäkuussa 2v, eli kiinnostais kauanko tollasella suunnilleen potkitaan menemään?

----------


## kauris

Vanhempi voi varmaan vuoden päästä heinäkuussa eli reilun kolmen vuoden ikäisenä siirtyä cnoc 14 pyörään, jos rothanilla on tämä kesä ja ensi kevät potkuteltu ja tasapaino opittu.

----------


## finbred

Rothanissa on aika hyvin kasvunvaraa, nuorimmainen pisti sillä menemään vielä nelivuotiaanakin. Reilusti yli metrin mittaisena vasta siirtyi Cnoc 14:ään. Tänä kesänä sitten Cnoc 16:sta kautta Beinn 20 S:ään. Veljen kanssa meillä onkin nyt koko sarja Rothanista Beinn 24:ään neljän kivasti porrastetun lapsen ajettaviksi.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## timppi

Tietäisikö mistä (verkko)kaupasta löytyisi peräpyöriä 110cm, lähes viisivuotiaan pojan käyttöön..? Kaikki normikaupat olen etsinyt, mutta mitään en ole löytänyt..

----------


## Speedgoat

> Tietäisikö mistä (verkko)kaupasta löytyisi peräpyöriä 110cm, lähes viisivuotiaan pojan käyttöön..? Kaikki normikaupat olen etsinyt, mutta mitään en ole löytänyt..



Paikalliselta Trek-kauppiaalta minä omani ostin. Tilatahan se piti, mutta silti. Ylivuotisia Trekkejä (mountain train) näyttää olevan halpaan hintaan useammassakin nettipuodissa. Hae: froogle.co.uk tai froogle.de

----------


## timppi

En nyt trekkejä löytänyt mistään noilla hauilla, mutta tällaiseen törmäsin: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=27711

Mahtaakohan olla kokemuksia noista? Hinta ei kuljetuksineen olisi ihan mahdottomia..

----------


## lansive

> En nyt trekkejä löytänyt mistään noilla hauilla, mutta tällaiseen törmäsin: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=27711
> 
> Mahtaakohan olla kokemuksia noista? Hinta ei kuljetuksineen olisi ihan mahdottomia..



Meillä on tuollainen kompaktimallinen Adams ollut nyt käytössä 4,5 vuotiaan pojan kuljetusvälineenä. Etäisyys satulasta kampiin oli sen verran pitkä, että piti ostaa toinen satulatolppa, jonka lyhensin niin paljon että sai penkin riittävän alas. Satula on mallia "pesusieni", joten senkin tilalle tuli Biltemasta ostettua vettä kestävä penkki. Muuten kyllä loistava kapistus ja ehdottomasti hintansa väärti. Jos aikoo käyttää useammassa pyörässä, niin kannattaa kerralla tilata toinen kiinnityskappale, koska sen vaihtaminen pyörästä toiseen ei ole mikään nopea toimenpide.

----------


## timppi

> Etäisyys satulasta kampiin oli sen verran pitkä, että piti ostaa toinen satulatolppa, jonka lyhensin niin paljon että sai penkin riittävän alas.



Minkäskokoisesta muksusta on kyse? Meidän 4.5 vuotias on nyt n. 108cm ja sisäsyrjä 47cm.. Pitäisikö harkita tuota pienempää. En löytänyt mittoja valmistajan sivuilta..

----------


## SariL

Cnoc 16 tuli tänään ovelle. Nyt on metsästyksessä sopiva seisontatuki. Onko kenelläkään vinkkiä mistä sellaisen saisi hankittua (tai tuunattua) ko pyörään sopivaksi?

----------


## marco1

Olisiko vinkkejä erityisesti 20" pyörään sopivista lokasuojista? 
Bilteman 24" malleista veistämällä saanee viriteltyä jos ei löydy parempia valmiina.

----------


## lansive

> Olisiko vinkkejä erityisesti 20" pyörään sopivista lokasuojista? 
> Bilteman 24" malleista veistämällä saanee viriteltyä jos ei löydy parempia valmiina.



SKS Rowdy - saa kotimaasta ja ulkomailta. Rosella taisi olla jotakin Hebien mallia myynnissä.

----------


## Vasenpakki

> Cnoc 16 tuli tänään ovelle. Nyt on metsästyksessä sopiva seisontatuki. Onko kenelläkään vinkkiä mistä sellaisen saisi hankittua (tai tuunattua) ko pyörään sopivaksi?



Tämäntyyppinen olisi varmaan ok ?

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...small-ec006437

----------


## marco1

> SKS Rowdy - saa kotimaasta ja ulkomailta. Rosella taisi olla jotakin Hebien mallia myynnissä.



Kiitos. Rowdyt näytti fiksuilta, pitää löytää semmoiset jostain kaupasta. Bikeplanet 35e - Bikeshop 19,90e näytti olevan hintahaitari.

----------


## Juuhan

mites tuo maksupolitiikka tapahtuu tämän islabikesin kans?
lähettääkö ne jonku laskun vai maksetaanko visalla niinku yleensä verkkokaupoissa ulkomailla?
kiitos!

----------


## järppä

> mites tuo maksupolitiikka tapahtuu tämän islabikesin kans?
> lähettääkö ne jonku laskun vai maksetaanko visalla niinku yleensä verkkokaupoissa ulkomailla?
> kiitos!



Eiköhän tuo ole tässä ketjussa jossain jo mainittu, mutta... sähköposti/faksi -tilauksen jälkeen nuo lähettävät sähköpostiin laskun, jonka voi maksaa soittamalla sinne korttitiedot. Ainakaan viime keväänä, kun fillareita itse tilasin maksua ei voinut tehdä suoraan nettikaupassa. Tilata voi myös suoraan soittamalla.

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/how_to_buy.html

----------


## Juuhan

> Eiköhän tuo ole tässä ketjussa jossain jo mainittu, mutta... sähköposti/faksi -tilauksen jälkeen nuo lähettävät sähköpostiin laskun, jonka voi maksaa soittamalla sinne korttitiedot. Ainakaan viime keväänä, kun fillareita itse tilasin maksua ei voinut tehdä suoraan nettikaupassa. Tilata voi myös suoraan soittamalla.
> 
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/how_to_buy.html



kiitos vastauksesta!
täytyypä olla puljuun yhteydessä.

----------


## huotah

> Eiköhän tuo ole tässä ketjussa jossain jo mainittu, mutta... sähköposti/faksi -tilauksen jälkeen nuo lähettävät sähköpostiin laskun, jonka voi maksaa soittamalla sinne korttitiedot. *Ainakaan viime keväänä, kun fillareita itse tilasin maksua ei voinut tehdä suoraan nettikaupassa.* Tilata voi myös suoraan soittamalla.
> 
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/how_to_buy.html



^Tilasin tuolta viime viikolla pyörän ja voin vahvistaa, että noin se menee nykyisinkin.

----------


## aprillia

Olen surfannut netissä, käynyt parissa pyöräkaupassa enkä löydä mistään kuopukselle sellaista pyörää, jollaisen hän haluaa. Pyörän tulisi olla uusi 24", 7-8 vaihteinen, jalkajarrullinen poikien pyörä, jossa EI SAA OLLA joustohaarukkaa. Nyt näyttää siltä, ettei sellaista ole olemassakaan. Jos tiedät mistä em. kaltaisen pyörän löytää, niin vinkkaatko. Vinkistä kiitolliset isä ja poika. Jos uutta ei kerta kaikkiaan ole, niin erittäin hyväkuntoinen käytetty kiinnostaa.

----------


## Pyry

Jotta Tampereella riittäisi tulevaisuudessakin fillaristeja, niin vielä Rothan kimppaan etsisin minäkin kaveria.

----------


## järppä

> Olen surfannut netissä, käynyt parissa pyöräkaupassa enkä löydä mistään kuopukselle sellaista pyörää, jollaisen hän haluaa. Pyörän tulisi olla uusi 24", 7-8 vaihteinen, jalkajarrullinen poikien pyörä, jossa EI SAA OLLA joustohaarukkaa.



Toi voi olla vähän vaikea yhtälö. Mikä ikäinen juniori on kyseessä? Onko jokin erityinen syy miksi pyörässä pitäisi olla jalkajarru? 

...itse ostin lähes vastaavilla spekseillä Islabikes Beinn:in (tosin 20") viime keväänä. Erona se, että nimenomaan halusin vannejarrut jotta junnu (silloin 6v) oppii heti ajamaan niillä. Oppihan se varsin nopeasti eikä ajanut kuin kerran ulkovaraston seinään kevään ekalla harjoittelukerralla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ottojussi

Minun mielipide on, että käsijarrut lasten pyöriin on lähes ehdottomat. Nopeammat käyttää, jalkajarrua tehokkaammat ja lisäksi ainakin omilla pienillä lapsilla helpottaa pysähtymistä, kun on molemmat jalat vapaana ottamassa tukea maasta.

Islabiken Cnoc 16 pyörän etujarrussa on sen verran tehoa, että nelivuotias tyttö saa asfaltilla tehtyä hienon otb:n pelkästään jarrua painamalla  :Leveä hymy:  Kolhut oli henkisiä ja tapahtuman jälkeen isä sääti jarrua, jottei on/off tyylinen jarrun painaminen aiheuta lisää kauhua äidissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## finbred

> Olen surfannut netissä, käynyt parissa pyöräkaupassa enkä löydä mistään kuopukselle sellaista pyörää, jollaisen hän haluaa. Pyörän tulisi olla uusi 24", 7-8 vaihteinen, jalkajarrullinen poikien pyörä, jossa EI SAA OLLA joustohaarukkaa. Nyt näyttää siltä, ettei sellaista ole olemassakaan. Jos tiedät mistä em. kaltaisen pyörän löytää, niin vinkkaatko. Vinkistä kiitolliset isä ja poika. Jos uutta ei kerta kaikkiaan ole, niin erittäin hyväkuntoinen käytetty kiinnostaa.



Ihan hyvästä syystä tuollaista ei ole. Ja se syy on se jalkajarru, josta edellinenkin kommentoija kirjoittaa asiallisesti ja antaa sille ansionsa mukaan. Samasta syystä Islabikes on siirtynyt pienissäkin malleissa täysin käsijarruihin. Meillä on kaksi vanhempaa Cnocia, joissa on vielä jalkajarru ja kyllä on sydäntä kylmännyt, kun viive jarrutuksen syyn ilmaantumisesta itse jarrutukseen mitataan metreissä, kun ei ne pienten jalat heti keksi kumman niistä pitää yhtäkkiä vaihtaa suuntaa.

Speksiesi mukainen pyörä, mutta parempi, on siis Beinn 24, esikoistyttärelle sellainen vastikään tuli, odottelee lumien sulamista kirkuvan punaisena (lila ja sininen on vaihtoehtovärit) varastossa. 415 € kotiin toimitettuna (lokasuojat asennettuina).

Pikkasen iso on, joten alkukesä mennään ehkä kuitenkin 20 Largella.

----------


## aprillia

Kiitos vastauksista. Poika täyttää 9 v. Itse olen ajanut pitkään pyörillä, joissa on vain käsijarrut, joten minulle käsijarrut kyllä kävisivät. Ensisijainen syy jalkajarruun on henkilökohtainen. Olen huomannut, että tytöille löytyisi em. pyöriä, mutta jostain syystä poikien pyöriin on nykyään "tungettu" joustokeula.

----------


## finbred

> Kiitos vastauksista. Poika täyttää 9 v. Itse olen ajanut pitkään pyörillä, joissa on vain käsijarrut, joten minulle käsijarrut kyllä kävisivät. Ensisijainen syy jalkajarruun on henkilökohtainen. Olen huomannut, että tytöille löytyisi em. pyöriä, mutta jostain syystä poikien pyöriin on nykyään "tungettu" joustokeula.



Eipä kestä. Oletettavasti poika kasvaessaan haluaa joka tapauksessa menevän pyörän, joten siirtyminen tyystin käsijarrullisiin on joka tapauksessa edessä. 5-vuotias tyttäreni oppi Beinn 20 S:n kanssa sen sekunneissa, joten en näe mitään syytä lykätä siirtymistä 9-vuotiaan kanssa. Pysähtyminen on nyt merkittävästi nopeampaa ja paremmin hallinnassa, kun ylä- ja alaraajoilla on selkeästi omat tehtävänsä. Mutta en tietenkään näe kaikkea, päätän siis asian kommentoinnin tähän. Tuosta vaan. Ja jälleenmyyntiarvo on varmasti kohdillaan.

----------


## segrei

> Speksiesi mukainen pyörä, mutta parempi, on siis Beinn 24, esikoistyttärelle sellainen vastikään tuli, odottelee lumien sulamista kirkuvan punaisena (lila ja sininen on vaihtoehtovärit) varastossa. 415 € kotiin toimitettuna (lokasuojat asennettuina).
> 
> 
> Pikkasen iso on, joten alkukesä mennään ehkä kuitenkin 20 Largella.



Minkä pituinen tyttö on? Pojalle oon tilaamassa isompaa Cnoc 16:sta tilalle. Mittaa on 123cm ja jalan sisämitta 54cm eli Islan taulukon Beinn 24:n minimi jalan mitasta puuttuu 3cm. Beinn 20 Large vaan saattaa käydä nopeasti pieneksi.

Niin ja jos jollain olisi myytävänä Beinn 20 large tai 24 niin voisin olla kiinnostunut.

----------


## finbred

> Minkä pituinen tyttö on? Pojalle oon tilaamassa isompaa Cnoc 16:sta tilalle. Mittaa on 123cm ja jalan sisämitta 54cm eli Islan taulukon Beinn 24:n minimi jalan mitasta puuttuu 3cm. Beinn 20 Large vaan saattaa käydä nopeasti pieneksi.



20 L:n maksimi sisämitaksi annetaan 62 cm, joten sanoisin, että se on silti paras ratkaisu. 24:n on *huomattavasti* isompi kuin 20 S. Veljenpojan 20 L on jossain Hollannin ja Tanskan välillä tulossa, joten voin sanoa siitä tarkemmin viikon päästä. Ja tyttö on siinä 127 pitkä ja sisämitta 60. Satula melkein pohjassa yltää päkiät maahan, mutta keskiö on paljon korkeammalla ja kammet pitemmät kuin aiemmassa, joten polvet nousee kyllä kovin lähelle kainaloita... Eli tod.näk. katras aloittaa kesän pykälää alempaa kuin suunniteltiin (3v:Cnoc 14, 5v:Cnoc 16, 6v:Beinn 20S ja 8v:Beinn 20L). Mutta viikon päästä on varmaan kokeiltu kaikki tositoimissa, joten palaan tarakalle.

----------


## segrei

> 20 L:n maksimi sisämitaksi annetaan 62 cm, joten sanoisin, että se on silti paras ratkaisu. 24:n on *huomattavasti* isompi kuin 20 S. Veljenpojan 20 L on jossain Hollannin ja Tanskan välillä tulossa, joten voin sanoa siitä tarkemmin viikon päästä. Ja tyttö on siinä 127 pitkä ja sisämitta 60. Satula melkein pohjassa yltää päkiät maahan, mutta keskiö on paljon korkeammalla ja kammet pitemmät kuin aiemmassa, joten polvet nousee kyllä kovin lähelle kainaloita... Eli tod.näk. katras aloittaa kesän pykälää alempaa kuin suunniteltiin (3v:Cnoc 14, 5v:Cnoc 16, 6v:Beinn 20S ja 8v:Beinn 20L). Mutta viikon päästä on varmaan kokeiltu kaikki tositoimissa, joten palaan tarakalle.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Tämä selvensi asian eli Beinn 20 Large lähtee tilaukseen.

----------


## finbred

> Kiitos vastauksesta. Tämä selvensi asian eli Beinn 20 Large lähtee tilaukseen.



Pysyn "kannassani", että 20L on paras valinta tähän kohtaan, mutta pitää vähän tarkentaa eilisen valossa. Ensinnäkin sorruin optimismiin tyttäreni mitoissa, ne ovat 125 ja 59 (pitkäsääri). Ja 20L oli juuri sopiva, eli tyttö on pyörän käyttöskaalan osalta keskivaiheilla. Mutta 24 ei ole liian iso, joten aloittelee suoraan sillä. Kesällä 6 vuotta täyttävälle pikkusiskolle 20S istuu jo varsin hyvin alle. 20L on kuitenkin viitisen senttiä korkeampi sekä satulan että tangon kohdalta, joten sen selkään ei ole asiaa.

----------


## turot

Tuli tuossa hankittua pojalle ensipyöräksi Spessun hotwalk ja oli kyllä loistava valinta. Islabikesin tilaaminenkin oli mielessä, mutta Spessua kun sai suoraan tuosta vierestä. Suosittelen lämpimästi.

----------


## Speedgoat

> Kiitos vastauksista. Poika täyttää 9 v. Itse olen ajanut pitkään pyörillä, joissa on vain käsijarrut, joten minulle käsijarrut kyllä kävisivät. Ensisijainen syy jalkajarruun on henkilökohtainen. Olen huomannut, että tytöille löytyisi em. pyöriä, mutta jostain syystä poikien pyöriin on nykyään "tungettu" joustokeula.



Komppaan finbrediä tässä. Käsitys jalkajarrun helppokäyttöisyydestä on kummallinen (suomalainen) kaupunkimyytti, joka tuntuu istuvan perin sitkeässä, mutta jolla ei ole oikeasti mitään todellisuuspohjaa. Meillä siirryttiin käsijarrulliseen pyörään ilman mitään ongelmia 4-vuotiaana (sen ensimmäisen fillarin hankki isovahemmat, joten siihen väliin en vielä ennättänyt). Kun yritin antaa oppitunnin jarrun käytöstä, niin juniori totesi vain "juu-juu, kyllä minä tiedän miten se toimii"  :Leveä hymy:  näsäviisas.

----------


## marco1

No onhan niitä ihan hyviäkin syitä jalkajarrun tarpeeseen ja ne painavimmat syyt menee usein luokkaan "henkilökohtainen" niinkuin tuossa alkuperäisessä viestissä mainittiin.

Monesti nuo lasten pyörä ovat kyllä niin heikossa kunnossa että ainoat toimivat osat ovat jalkajarrut (joita ei kuitenkaan ehdi tiukassa paikassa käyttää).

----------


## Speedgoat

> No onhan niitä ihan hyviäkin syitä jalkajarrun tarpeeseen ja ne painavimmat syyt menee usein luokkaan "henkilökohtainen" niinkuin tuossa alkuperäisessä viestissä mainittiin.
> 
> Monesti nuo lasten pyörä ovat kyllä niin heikossa kunnossa että ainoat toimivat osat ovat jalkajarrut (joita ei kuitenkaan ehdi tiukassa paikassa käyttää).



Jaha, taas vauhti sata - aivot nolla. Joskus vain pitäisi myös malttaa lukea eikä vain kirjoittaa.

----------


## Paakku

Vauhdikasta menoa - Unbelievable Kids run bike tricks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1O80...layer_embedded

----------


## timppi

> En nyt trekkejä löytänyt mistään noilla hauilla, mutta tällaiseen törmäsin: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=27711
> .



Noniin, tilasin tuon ja dhl toi sen viikossa CRC:stä kotiin. Ihan loistava peli, poika tykkää hirveästi ja muilta pyöräilijöiltä tulee iloisia kommentteja :Vink: 

Hintakaan ei hirvittänyt. Kun tohon otti pari pikkukilkettä, joita tarvitsin muutenkin, niin postitukset annettiin ilmaiseksi. Ainoa asia, mikä tosta puuttuu on takalokasuoja.. En mistään ole vielä löytänyt 20" takalokaria (metallista) mutta eiköhän noita jostain romuista löydä..

----------


## skela

> Ainoa asia, mikä tosta puuttuu on takalokasuoja.. En mistään ole vielä löytänyt 20" takalokaria (metallista) mutta eiköhän noita jostain romuista löydä..



Tikkurilan Ajomies tilasi minulle lokasuojat, mutta en ole vielä ehtinyt hakea niitä. Tosiaan 20-tuumaisten tarviketarjonta on erittäin heikkoa.

----------


## Speedgoat

> Tikkurilan Ajomies tilasi minulle lokasuojat, mutta en ole vielä ehtinyt hakea niitä. Tosiaan 20-tuumaisten tarviketarjonta on erittäin heikkoa.



Omani (ei kylläkään täyspitkät) ostin ihan paikallisen prisman pyöräosastolta.

----------


## lansive

> Hintakaan ei hirvittänyt. Kun tohon otti pari pikkukilkettä, joita tarvitsin muutenkin, niin postitukset annettiin ilmaiseksi. Ainoa asia, mikä tosta puuttuu on takalokasuoja.. En mistään ole vielä löytänyt 20" takalokaria (metallista) mutta eiköhän noita jostain romuista löydä..



Minä hain paikalliselta romikselta. Toki joutuihan sen maalaamaan, mutta kyllä sen vaivan näki, kun tarvikeosaa ei löytynyt.

----------


## Crew

[QUOTE=timppi;1592155]Noniin, tilasin tuon ja dhl toi sen viikossa CRC:stä kotiin. Ihan loistava peli, poika tykkää hirveästi ja muilta pyöräilijöiltä tulee iloisia kommentteja :Vink: 

Hintakaan ei hirvittänyt. Kun tohon otti pari pikkukilkettä, joita tarvitsin muutenkin, niin postitukset annettiin ilmaiseksi. Ainoa asia, mikä tosta puuttuu on takalokasuoja.. En mistään ole vielä löytänyt 20" takalokaria (metallista) mutta eiköhän noita jostain romuista löydä..[/QUOTE

Minkä kokoiselle tuo sopii? Meillä tyttö pitkähkö ikäisekseen eli kesän lopulla täyttää 5v ja nyt 116cm. Mahtaisiko ko malli olla nyt sopiva ja kuinkahan pitkä vielä polkee sillä järkevästi, vai jääkö ihan vain tämän kesän iloksi? Minkälaisiiin nopeuksiin singlespeedin välitys on optimoitu = joko ehditte sen verran hakea tuntumaa?

----------


## velo

Etsin pojalleni käytettyä urheilupyörää. Poika 10v. 150cm pitkä. Käytettävissä 200-300euroa. Missä muuten voisi täällä jättää ilmoituksen?

----------


## timppi

> Minkä kokoiselle tuo sopii? Meillä tyttö pitkähkö ikäisekseen eli kesän lopulla täyttää 5v ja nyt 116cm. Mahtaisiko ko malli olla nyt sopiva ja kuinkahan pitkä vielä polkee sillä järkevästi, vai jääkö ihan vain tämän kesän iloksi? Minkälaisiiin nopeuksiin singlespeedin välitys on optimoitu = joko ehditte sen verran hakea tuntumaa?



Meidän poika on kohta 5v ja pituutta on siinä 110cm. Tuo menee juuri alimmalla satulan tasolla pojalle. Välityksistä en osaa sanoa; poika polkee mukana muttei sitä juurikaan huomaa. Viimeksi pyysin polkemaan ja kokeilin, missä tuo tuntuu, mutta silloin vauhtia oli enää n. 10km/h..

Säätövaraa satulassa ja tangossa on reilusti. Itse toivon, että parikesää tuolla pääsemme ajelemaan :Vink:

----------


## Crew

> Meidän poika on kohta 5v ja pituutta on siinä 110cm. Tuo menee juuri alimmalla satulan tasolla pojalle. Välityksistä en osaa sanoa; poika polkee mukana muttei sitä juurikaan huomaa. Viimeksi pyysin polkemaan ja kokeilin, missä tuo tuntuu, mutta silloin vauhtia oli enää n. 10km/h..
> 
> Säätövaraa satulassa ja tangossa on reilusti. Itse toivon, että parikesää tuolla pääsemme ajelemaan



Kiitos, passelin kokoinen siis meillekin.

----------


## lansive

> Minkälaisiiin nopeuksiin singlespeedin välitys on optimoitu = joko ehditte sen verran hakea tuntumaa?



Vastaava laite meillä käytössä, tosin Compact versiona (eli vähän ). Välitykset ovat sellaiset, että mäessä on apua jos takana poljetaan. Meillä on sopimus, että silloin saa polkea kun edessä poljetaan ja sitten täytyy polkea kun käsketään. Tämä siksi, että alussa takana poljettiin vimmatusti silloin kun piti jarruttaa risteykseen (onhan se ikävää jos vauhti hidastuu) ja vastaavasti ne mäet joissa olisi apuvoimasta ollut iloa laiskoteltiin.

Vakavasti olen harkinnut myös isomman ostamista niin pääsisi koko perheen voimalla pyöräretkelle kun pienimmät lapset voisivat noilla peesailla ja isommat sitten kokonaan omin voimin ajella.

----------


## segrei

Beinn 20" Large saapui eilen. Maastorenkailla tietty :Hymy:  Vakiorenkaat tuli mukana vaikka Islan sivujen mukaan ymmärsin toisin. Vaihteiden käyttö onnistui heti ja kylläpä niistä onkin hyötyä Kuopion mäkisessä maastossa. Lokarit pitää vielä löytää jostain.

----------


## SariL

Meille tuli Cnoc16 kuun alussa ja huomattiin jokinaika sitten, että pyörän ohjaustanko kääntyy erilailla oikeaan ja vasempaan. Toiseen suuntaan kun kääntää maxit, niin etupyörä on n. 90 asteen kulmassa runkoon (silleen kun nyt yleensä olen tottunut et ne kääntyy). Ja taas toiseen suuntaan jää se etupyörä n. 45 asteen kulmaan runkoon nähden - tanko ei käänny enempää. Islalta aiheesta kyselin ja sieltä vastattiin, että kyllä sen pitäis sama kääntyä molempiiin suuntiin ja käskivät soitella heillepäin.
Nyt noin etukäteistietona kyselisin, että mikä tuossa saattaisi olla vikana ja onko jotain mitä pystyy ite säätämään? Vähän auttaisi puheluakin varten kun jotain asiasta ymmärtäisi :Hymy: . Juuh, en todellakaan ole ikinä purkanut polkupyörää :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## MacGyver

> Meille tuli Cnoc16 kuun alussa ja huomattiin jokinaika sitten, että pyörän ohjaustanko kääntyy erilailla oikeaan ja vasempaan. Toiseen suuntaan kun kääntää maxit, niin etupyörä on n. 90 asteen kulmassa runkoon (silleen kun nyt yleensä olen tottunut et ne kääntyy). Ja taas toiseen suuntaan jää se etupyörä n. 45 asteen kulmaan runkoon nähden - tanko ei käänny enempää. Islalta aiheesta kyselin ja sieltä vastattiin, että kyllä sen pitäis sama kääntyä molempiiin suuntiin ja käskivät soitella heillepäin.
> Nyt noin etukäteistietona kyselisin, että mikä tuossa saattaisi olla vikana ja onko jotain mitä pystyy ite säätämään? Vähän auttaisi puheluakin varten kun jotain asiasta ymmärtäisi. Juuh, en todellakaan ole ikinä purkanut polkupyörää.



Tuota liikettä rajoittaa ohjainlaakerin alakupissa oleva nipukka, johon haarukan putkessa olevat hampaat vastaavat. Jos tuo alakuppi on puristettu vähän vinoon, niin ohjaustanko kääntyy erilailla vasempaan ja oikeaan. Meidän pojan pyörässä on ihan sama homma, mutta ei ole haitannut menoa. Jos häiritsee ajoa, niin alakuppi irti ja puristus takaisin suoraan. Hoituu pyöräliikkeessä, jos ei itseltä onnistu.

Tuostahan pitää kyllä ehdottomasti laittaa palautetta Islalle, että olisivat huolellisempia ohjainlaakeria asennettaessa. Ottaa vaikka kuvan tuosta "nipukasta" joka näkyy siis ihan päälle päin ohjainlaakerin alakupin takaosassa.

EDIT: Tuossa vielä kuva tuosta rajoitinnipukasta.

----------


## Vilhelm V

Mittailin tuossa maastopyöräni ketjua ja totesin sen olevan vaihtokunnossa. Samalla intouduin mittaamaan myös muita taloudessa olevia ajokkeja. Hivenen yllättäen pojan Islabikes Beinn 20 pyörän ketju oli huomattavasti venyneempi kuin 'loppuun ajettu' campan C9 ketju maasturissani. Heitinpä sitten ao. käytetyn C9 ketjun pojan pyörään alkuperäisen ketjun tilalle. Hyvin muuten pyörii! Alkuperäinen ketju olikin aika patarautamallia.

----------


## korroosio

Miten nuo Islabiken koot toimii noissa mittojen alapäissä? Meidän tytär on jalan sisämitan suhteen juuri Cnoc 16 alarajalla (42 cm). Pituutta hänellä on vain 100,5 cm, kun arvioitu minimimitta Cnoc 16:lle on 104 cm.

Lapsi varmaan tykkää enemmän pienestä pyörästä (Cnoc 14), mutta onko 16 tuumaiset renkaat merkittävästi paremmat etenemisen kannalta? Vai huonommat?

Eli kummallakohan olisi tyttären kivempi tsykäillä 14 vai 16 tuumaisella?

Sillä ei varsinaisesti ole väliä, kuinka pitkä käyttöaika pyörälle tulee.

----------


## skela

> Lapsi varmaan tykkää enemmän pienestä pyörästä (Cnoc 14), mutta onko 16 tuumaiset renkaat merkittävästi paremmat etenemisen kannalta? Vai huonommat?



Mitä isompi rengas, sen pienempi vierintävastus ja pienempi napojen kitka (pienempi pyörimisnopeus). Kannattaa myös tarkistaa vararenkaiden tarjonta. Tavalliset koot ovat 12, 16, 20 ja 24 tuumaa. 14- tai 22-tuumaisia renkaita ja sisäkumeja voi olla hankalampi löytää.





> Sillä ei varsinaisesti ole väliä, kuinka pitkä käyttöaika pyörälle tulee.



Vanhat pyörät kestävät yllättävän pitkään. Eilen löytyi kirpputorilta 20 eurolla 20-tuumainen Helkama Yoker, jota joku poropeukalo oli vähän korjaillut. Osat ovat kuitenkin ehjiä (ehjempiä kuin monissa näkemissäni Nexus 3 -vaihteisissa pyörissä), ja kaipa runkoonkin voi luottaa, vaikka sitä onkin maalailtu. Pari kolme vuotta sitten pelastin romulavalta 14-tuumaisen, jonka annoin vuosi sitten ilmaiseksi eteenpäin. Tänä keväänä sama pyörä löytyi Kierrätyskeskuksen pihasta renkaat tyhjinä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ana75

Eilen kuriiri toi vanhemmalle pojalle Cnoc 14:n. Täytyy kyllä todeta, että pyörä vaikuttaa todella laadukkaalle 169£ hintaan nähden. Jarrut ovat kyllä ihan armottoman tehokkaat ja hyvin ylettyy kahvoille reilun 3,5v sormet. Palvelu oli hyvää, aikataulut piti ja pyörä oli hyvin kasattu. Eiköhän seuraavakin lastenpyörä tule Islabikesiltä.

----------


## equilibrium

> Eli kummallakohan olisi tyttären kivempi tsykäillä 14 vai 16 tuumaisella?
> 
> Sillä ei varsinaisesti ole väliä, kuinka pitkä käyttöaika pyörälle tulee.



Jos käyttöiällä ei ole väliä, niin täksi kesäksi varmasti mukavampi noilla mitoilla on 14". Kokotaulukot pitävät hyvin paikkansa, eli varmasti myös isommalla ylettyy pyöräilemään, mutta fillarin käsittelytaitoja opetellessa on se pieni pyörä huomattavasti helpompi hallita. Kyllä sillä takuulla pääsee ihan tarpeeksi lujaa. En meinaa itse enää pysyä juosten perässä kun pikkuneiti potkii Rothanilla. Viime kesänä sain tehdä leppoisia hölkkälenkkejä, nyt menee vk-lenkeiksi.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mitat on suurin piirtein samat, ja 3 v. synttäreille kesäkuussa pitäisi olla 14" Cnoc tulossa, ainakin sitä kovasti jo katsellaan ja toivotaan "oikeaa pyörää."

Islabiken fillarit löytävät uuden omistajan suth helposti, meilläkin Rothanille oli jo monta kyselijää. Eli mieluummin joka kesäksi juuri parhaimman kokoinen fillari, niin pyöräilyinnostus ei katkea esim. hankalan käsiteltävyyden aiheuttamaan kaatumiseen tms.

----------


## lansive

Meillä pojalle (nyt 4,5 v) ostettin viime vuonna Cnoc 14. Ilman polkimia totutteli, mutta ajaminen jäi. Nyt sitten kiirastorstaina oppi ajamaan ja maanantaina piti jo kokeilla 10 senttistä droppia. Lokarit ei meinaa tuossa kestää paikallaan, mutta muuten hyvä ostos.

Suosittelen kyllä välttämään kasvuvaran ostamista. Käsittääkseni hyväkuntoisesta Islasta ei ole vaikea päästä eroon kun lapsi kasvaa.

----------


## skela

> Tikkurilan Ajomies tilasi minulle lokasuojat, mutta en ole vielä ehtinyt hakea niitä. Tosiaan 20-tuumaisten tarviketarjonta on erittäin heikkoa.



Asensin lokasuojat viimein tänään. Ne ovat tosiaan täyspitkät, ja takana on heijastinkin. Säätövaraa on paljon. Kumpikin lokasuoja kiinnitetään kahdella V:n muotoisella metallipuikolla, jotka kiinnitetään keskeltä M5-ruuvilla navan juureen. Puikot pitää sahata sopivan mittaisiksi. Suunnilleen sentin verran on pelivaraa puikon muovisessa vastakappaleessa. Lisäksi etulokasuoja tulee haarukan yläpäästä kiinni ja takalokasuojassa on reikä ihan edessä alhaalla. Lokasuojat peittävät Trek MT60:n leveät nappularenkaat juuri ja juuri. Lumitilaa ei juuri jää, mutta eivätpä pojat ole toistaiseksi kovin puurossa pyöräilleetkään.

Saa nähdä, miten hyvin lokasuojat kestävät paikallaan. Tilasin omaan pyöräänikin SKS Chromoplastic P35:t, koska pidikkeeseen tökättävä Hebie-etulokasuoja on 3 vuoden ympärivuotisen käytön jälkeen ruvennut putoilemaan ainakin kerran viikossa.

Seuraavaksi pyörä odottelee lukkoa (Abus Amparo 495 CL NKR), jalan pidikkeitä (Pletscher Lasche F15/3 ja Hebie Ständerplatte 699 40) ja jalkaa. Jostain syystä Trek ei ole vaivautunut hitsaamaan runkoon jalan pidikettä.

----------


## villef

> Meillä pojalle (nyt 4,5 v) ostettin viime vuonna Cnoc 14. Ilman polkimia totutteli, mutta ajaminen jäi. Nyt sitten kiirastorstaina oppi ajamaan ja maanantaina piti jo kokeilla 10 senttistä droppia. Lokarit ei meinaa tuossa kestää paikallaan, mutta muuten hyvä ostos.
> 
> Suosittelen kyllä välttämään kasvuvaran ostamista. Käsittääkseni hyväkuntoisesta Islasta ei ole vaikea päästä eroon kun lapsi kasvaa.



Sama vika huomattu täällä myös, Cnoc 14:ssa oikea lokarin kiinnike lähtee aika helposti irti.

Alkuperäiselle kysyjälle samoja terveisiä, ota se pienempi jos on tulossa seuraava pian perässä, niin tein itsekin. Nyt pitää vain vielä katsoa pitääkö tänä kesänä ostaa taas uusi, mutta joka tapauksessa opettelu on helpompaa ja pyörä säilyy hyvänä kyllä seuraavalle.
Toinen asia on, että tässä nyt riittää välitykset juuri juosten mukana pysymiseen. Jos seuraavassa koossa on isommat, niin tekeekin jo aika tiukkaa, joka ei ole oikein hyvä juttu jos/kun lapsi vasta opettelee hommaa..

----------


## Vilhelm V

> Käsittääkseni hyväkuntoisesta Islasta ei ole vaikea päästä eroon kun lapsi kasvaa.



Juurikin näin. Tavara liikkuu ja pitää arvonsa hyvin.

----------


## PYY

Tyttärelle laitoin tällaisen:

http://www.cube.eu/kid/kid-240/team-kid-240-pearl/

Ensimmäiset kilometrit ainakin yhtä hymyä, jämäkän oloinen pyörä.

----------


## samooja

Mulla olis varastossa täysin ylimääräinen, todella hyvässä kunnossa oleva muhviteräsrunko suomipyörä. Solifer merkkinen, on dynamovalot, tarakka, 3-vaihdetta, virheetön maali, kaunis ketjusuoja, peltilokasuojat, ja komia soittokello. Ehtaa Vintagea... 130-150cm henkilölle. 

Juu offaria... Kun itsellä ei ole lapsia niin tuli tässä mieleen että voisin vaihtaa euroihin, kun en tuolla mitään tee. Jos kiinnostaa, tarkempia kuvia löytyy, pyörä Helsingissä.

----------


## Crew

Cnoc 16 on kyllä minunkin mielestäni turhan iso ja kömpelö metrin mittaiselle. Meillä kesällä 5v täyttävä tyttö ajaa mukavasti 16-mallilla, mutta pituutta 116-117cm ja pyörä sopiva mutta pikemmin ison- kuin pienenpuoleinen.

----------


## SariL

Tähän sanoisin kahden pyöräilevän pikku ipanan kokemuksella, että riippuu tuo 14 vai 16 kysymys ihan täysin siitä pyöräilyn varmuudesta. Meillä nuorempi kampien pyörittäjä on nyt 103cm ja ajanut kuukaudenpäivät Cnoc16sta ja ikää tasan 3,5v. Mutta poika oppi ajamaan viime loppukesästä (alle 3 vuotiaana) ilman apupyöriä 12 tuumaisella harakirillä (=pyörä mallia mikälie). Nyt tuuppaa menemään muun porukan mukana 8-9km matkaa tuolla Cnocilla ja tarvii sanoa, että vanhenisin saman verran vuosissa joka reissulla jos pyörä olisi _yhtään_ pienempi. Se vaan on yksinkertaisesta karmeaa katsottavaa jos pienirunkoisella pyörällä sotketaan lujaa vauhtia. Oman kokemuksen mukaan ne ovat ihan turkasen ohjausherkkiä ja viipulavaapuloita kovassa vauhdissa ja sitten vasta heittelee jos on kuoppaista tietä. Mutta jos pääasiallinen pyöräily on pyöräilyä lähipuistoon, niin ainahan se pienempi on helpompi harjoitella etenkin jos liikkeellelähtö apupyörittä ei ole vielä hanskassa.

----------


## -ah-

> Tähän sanoisin kahden pyöräilevän pikku ipanan kokemuksella, että riippuu tuo 14 vai 16 kysymys ihan täysin siitä pyöräilyn varmuudesta. Meillä nuorempi kampien pyörittäjä on nyt 103cm ja ajanut kuukaudenpäivät Cnoc16sta ja ikää tasan 3,5v.



Meillä on suunnitelmissa tilata paria senttiä vajaa metriselle 3v2kk -tytölle Islabikesin kokotaulukon perusteella 14". Minimimitta kun on taulukossa laitettu 98cm:ksi ja inseam 38cm (meillä n. 36cm). Apupyörittä kun on tarkoitus ajella, niin kaupoissa kokeillut 16-tuumaiset ovat tuntuneet valtavilta...  :Hymy:

----------


## keppi

> Meillä on suunnitelmissa tilata paria senttiä vajaa metriselle 3v2kk -tytölle Islabikesin kokotaulukon perusteella 14". Minimimitta kun on taulukossa laitettu 98cm:ksi ja inseam 38cm (meillä n. 36cm). Apupyörittä kun on tarkoitus ajella, niin kaupoissa kokeillut 16-tuumaiset ovat tuntuneet valtavilta...



Ei ainakaan isompaa kannata hankkia yhtään. Meillä on 4v tytöllä (~100cm pitkä) tuo 14" Cnoc ja se on kyllä just passelin kokoinen. Yhtään isompaa en ajoon antaisi. Apupyörillä mennään, vaikka potkupyörällä tasapainon aikanaan oppikin (jo unohtanut), kun ei vaan riittäny voimat tuohon polkemistouhuun suoraan.

Oikeastaan suurin este oppimiselle on just toi fillarin paino; tuommonen 14kg hippiäinen ei kovin painavia jaksa nostella, ja tuntuu tietty ajossakin raskautena (ylämäissä yms).


Muuten, noi Islan "tarjoamat" apupyörät ovat suhteellisen arsesta, niiden korkeutta ei voi säätää ollenkaan  :No huh!:  :Vihainen:

----------


## Generalist

^L-koko ehdottomasti, jos jalan sisämitta on noin lähellä minimirajaa. Valmistaja (esim. Isla) antaa rajat usein hieman alakanttiin ja ne pari senttiä tulevat kasvuikäisellä täyteen ennen syksyä  :Hymy:  Vertailun vuoksi: meidän kuusi vuotta täyttävä pystyy ajamaan Hoy Bonaly 24:lla - jalan sisämittasuositus on min. 62 cm ja hänellä nyt n. 57 cm. Tosin pyörän hallinta varmasti paranee, kun senttejä tulee muutama lisää. 

Orbea MX 20 Team Disc -mallista on tarjolla myös upea violetti väri, joka ehkä enemmän tyttöjen mieleen  :Hymy:   Kannattaa muuten huomata, että vaihdehäkki ulottuu pyörän pienestä vannekoosta ja renkaan tyypistä johtuen melkein takakumiin asti. Tätä potentiaalista ongelmien aiheuttajaa ei MX 24:ssa enää luonnollisestikaan ole.

----------


## Mohkku

Vaikka vaihtaja onkin lähellä maata, on se tavallaan myös hyvin suojassa renkaan vieressä. Rengashan nousee kivien yms. päälle, jolloin myös vaihtajakin tietysti kiertää nuo esteet. Suohon ajaminen on sitten eri asia, mutta sellaiseen tilanteeseen ei meillä ole jouduttu eli vaikka tietysti riippuu käytöstä, itse en pidä 20" pyörän vaihtajan sijaintia normaalissa käytössä(?) ongelmana. Mutta jos pyörällä ajetaan paikoissa, jossa vaihtaja uppoaa kuraan tms. pehmeään, silloin kannattaa miettiä myös, onko vannejarrut oikea valinta.

Lasten pyörien painolle tuskin voi liikaa antaa painoarvoa. Mielestäni 20" pyörän sopiva paino on alle 9 kg + mahdolliset varusteet.

----------


## Ottomaani

^^ jaahas, täytyypä koittaa nappailla vielä uusiks tuota sisämittaa oikeen tarkalla silmällä. Oudolta tuntuis hypätä suoraan ällään mutta mene ja tiedä näistä lapsista, erilaisia kun ovat mitoiltaan  :Leveä hymy: 
Se on myös hyvä että valmistaja ilmoittaa mitat edeltävän viestini määrissä mutta bikebox-shop.de sivuilla näihin mittoihin on laitettu pari lisäsenttiä... Lisää vaan epäilyksiä tuolle isomman koon hankkimiselle.

^Joo, mulla tuo paino on kriteereissä korkein ja niissähän nuo KUbikes ja Pyro vie muita vaihtoehtoja aika selvästi. Toistaiseksi mutaralli ei ole maistunut niin luulen että noi vannejarrut ajaa asiansa.

----------


## Mohkku

Vannejarrut toimiessaan on hyvä ratkaisu. Vain mudassa ne ei toimi hyvin. Lastenpyörissä saa kyllä varautua vaihtamaan jarrut laadukkaampiin. Noissa tahtoo olla osien laatu riman alta. Toimii hetken ja jarruttaa hyvin, mutta laahaa herkästi.

----------


## ASL

> Osaatko (tai joku muu) sanoa mahtuuko 24x2,35” renkaat Orbean MX24 Discin runkoon? Rocket Roneista taitaa olla tälle vuodelle tullut tuo hieman leveämpi versio saataville.



Liki sentti jää ahtaimpiinkin kohtiin väliä noilla 2.1 Roneilla, joten pitäisi mahtua 2.35:t helposti.

----------


## Ottomaani

> ^L-koko ehdottomasti, jos jalan sisämitta on noin lähellä minimirajaa. Valmistaja (esim. Isla) antaa rajat usein hieman alakanttiin ja ne pari senttiä tulevat kasvuikäisellä täyteen ennen syksyä  Vertailun vuoksi: meidän kuusi vuotta täyttävä pystyy ajamaan Hoy Bonaly 24:lla - jalan sisämittasuositus on min. 62 cm ja hänellä nyt n. 57 cm. Tosin pyörän hallinta varmasti paranee, kun senttejä tulee muutama lisää.



Tuli nyt otettua kolmella eri mitalla ja kyl se nyt on 46cm sisämitta joten kallistunen S kokoon vielä. Voi olla että syssymmällä sitten taas ostetaan uutta tai viimeistään ensi keväänä mutta tätähän tää on  :Hymy:

----------


## Ottomaani

Tulipa mielenkiintoinen tapaus vastaan https://www.merida-bikes.com/en-gb/b...978/matts-j-20 ja siis plussa versiona. 
Pitääkö paikkansa että tuohon voisi oikeasti vaihtaa jossain vaiheessa 24"+ kiekot/kumit ja jatkaa vaan painamista? _"New design, weight optimised aluminium frame with replaceable dropout  hanger, designed to take 24"+ or 20"+ tyres. Low stand over height and  low bottom bracket for improved handling. Equipped with mounts for  bottle cages, rack, mudguards and kickstand."
_
Painossa hieman kevyempi orbeaa (mx team disc) ja saksanmaalta tuon sais jopa tällä hetkellä edukkaammin. ~450€ rahteineen. Koko ongelmathan tällä ei varsinaisesti katoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Generalist

^Linkissä sanotaan, että uudet runkotyypit on suunniteltu 20- ja 24-koon vanteille. Eri kokoisten kiekkojen sovittamisesta (geometrialtaan eroaviin) runkokokoihin tuossa ei taida olla puhetta  :Hymy: 

Mutta on kyllä nätti pyörä! Ja väri on tärkeä, vaikkeivat aikuiset sitä faktaa omista ajokeistaan aina kehtaa tunnustaa :-D

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Nuo ovat kaksi eri pyörää. 24" on 50 senttiä pitkä vaakaputkeltaan ja 20" on 45 senttinen. En usko että 20" saa mahdutettua 24" kiekkoja.

----------


## Teemu H

Saisikohan Islabikestä maastopyörää paksummilla kumeilla? Meidän isompaan Isla Beinn 20 smalliin taitaa mahtua 1.9 - 2.0 tuumainen rengas (esim. Schwalbe Little Joe 20x2.0 tai Schwalbe Black Jack 20x1.9). Omassa verkkokaupassaan Isla myy 1.75 Continental Exploreria.

Myös pienemmässä Cnoc 14:ssa näyttäisi olevan runsaasti tilaa 33mm vakiorenkailla. Onko kokemuksia?

Paikallinen seura järjestää toimintaa jo 2-vuotiaista alkaen, nyt vasta huomasin  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

Islaahan ei saa nyt briteistä ollenkaan. En ole vielä kokeillut Beinn 20 L:ään isompaa rengasta, takaa chainstayn tienoilla näyttäisi olevan tiukin väli, eteen mahtuu mitä vain:


Isla Cnoc 16:ssa oli 47-305 (16 x 1.9) Black Jackit alla, ei mitään ongelmaa ilman lokareita.

----------


## Ottomaani

^^joku ehti ensin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuli nyt tilattua pyörä neidille ja päädyin "riskiin" eli otin tuon Merida Matts J 20+. Geometria näyttäis kivalta, todella lähellä rockmachinen blizziä, stemmiä voinee hiukka lyhentää jos on tarpeen ja mittojen puolesta pyörä on jotain noiden Pyrobikesin 20" MTB S ja L koon väliltä. 
Niinku tossa Generalist totes niin värihän tuossa iässä(lue: myös mulla) painaa aika paljon  :Hymy:  Saa nyt nähdä kauanko pyörällä kestää saapua.

----------


## Generalist

^Oiva valinta! 

Laitahan sitten aikanaan käyttökokemuksia  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

> Islaahan ei saa nyt briteistä ollenkaan. En ole vielä kokeillut Beinn 20 L:ään isompaa rengasta, takaa chainstayn tienoilla näyttäisi olevan tiukin väli, eteen mahtuu mitä vain:
> Isla Cnoc 16:ssa oli 47-305 (16 x 1.9) Black Jackit alla, ei mitään ongelmaa ilman lokareita.



Ahaa, okei, niitä on siis myytykin maastorenkailla! Meillä on tullut 35 ja 33mm kumeilla.

-edit, väärinymmärrys, korjaus tuossa alla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hece

> Ahaa, okei, niitä on siis myytykin maastorenkailla! Meillä on tullut 35 ja 33mm kumeilla.



Täsmennän, mukana tuli siis nuo kapeat (33mm?) ja Black Jackit ostin erikseen.

----------


## Teemu H

Jep, Black Jack mahtui hyvin, eiköhän tuolla päästä maastoa kokeilemaan. 

Islaan (Beinn 20 Small) menisi jonkin verran isompikin rengas. Black Jackin ilmoitettu mitta on 47 mm / 1.9 tuumaa, mutta todellisuus Islan vanteella 42 mm, jännä juttu  :Sekaisin: 

Yritin vähän tutkia tubeless-renkaita, mutta ei niitä oikein taida olla markkinoilla (tarvittavassa koossa).

----------


## kauris

Isloissa vanteet ovat tosi kapeita. 24 ja 26 isloihin olen asentanut Rocket Ronit mutta pikkasen työtä aiheuttaa jotta renkaan saa istumaan tasaisesti molemmin puolin koko vannenauhan matkalta. Tahtoo asentaessa joku kohta jäädä aina nousematta vaikka kuinka laittaa saippuavettä ja pumppaa kunnolla painetta. Yhden takarenkaan reunanappuloiden nurkkia jouduin myös toiselta puolelta aavistuksen sivuleikkureilla napsaisemaan, kun tahtoivat hipoa runkoon.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Vaihdoin pojan Trek Wahoon renkaat Maxxis Minioneihin ja hyvin toimii. Olisi leveämmätkin kumit mennyt, mutta kyllä nuo hyvin riittää. Orkkislokarit piti ottaa pois, mutta se ei poikaa tai isää haitannut.

----------


## rcta

Kysynpä täälläkin, löytyisiköhän 24" etukiekkoa vannejarrulle ja pikalinkulle jostain valmiina?

----------


## Mohkku

Mahtaakohan tuossa olla vannejarruvanne?

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Etukiekko-19...auppa/p720135/

----------


## Ottomaani

Millaisia paineita ootte pidellyt naperoiden renkaissa? Kuunteletteko kuljettajaa vai säätelettekö ajon mukaan? Ensimmäistä kertaa tarvii tätäkin vähän pohtia kun tulee nuo leveät kumit ja ajo muuttuu asfaltilta kaikelle epämääräiselle alustalle, soratiestä polkuihin. 

Toinen kyssäri sitten, eli naperon vanha pyörä lähtee kohta "purkuun" omasta toimesta(uusvanha kettu voi oppia jotain uutta) ja takanapa näyttää kivasti keränneen kosteutta ja vähän väriä pintaan niin onko tipsejä / tarviiko tossa huomioida mitään erikoista jos sitä lähtee vaihtamaan uuteen kun siinä nuo jalkajarrut vielä löytyy?

----------


## LJL

Tuolla meidän 20kg/120cm ryökäleellä olen pitänyt 24x2,25" Rocket Roneissa maastopaineina 20psi/25psi ja maantielenkeille olen nostanut 25/30psi.

----------


## Janme

Tuli tuolle metrin mittaselle 4 v tyvärelle vihdoin viime viikolla Early Rider Belter Trail 16" ja kylläpä taas meno ja matkat hyppäs melkosesti edeltävään verrattuna. Äkikseltään vaikea kuvitella kyllä parempaa yleispyörää maastoon ja tienpäälle nuista mitä on tullu vastaan. Suurin ero on tuossa maastoajossa Islaan verraten, ku kulkee leveiden renkaiden ansiosta vähän pehmeämmässäki maastossa. Ja tiellä kyllä rullaa silti todella hyvin. Jarrut vaatii enemmän voimaa ku pienempirenkaisessa Islassa ja meinasivat ensin aiheuttaa hämmennystä.

Eilen veivailtiin 25 km ja välissä skeittiparkissa vähän "droppien harjottelua".  :Leveä hymy:  ja Illalla ois ollu vielä ajohaluja. Ite ajeli varmaan tuon ikäsenä apurattaiden kanssa naapuriin ja takas sillä 20 kilosella rautakasalla.

----------


## LJL

^ 25km 16":lla!! Huh huh, hieno suoritus. Kauanko siihen meni? Joskus pojan kanssa ajettiin aikanaan 4v iässä 19km 16" yksivaihteisella Frogilla ja siinä meni muistaakseni reilut kaksi tuntia (plus tauot). Hyvin jaksoi mutta jestas sentään oli hidasta, kun välitykset loppuivat kesken sekä alamäessä että ylämäessä.

----------


## Janme

Menihän tuohon retkeen evästelyineen, parkkeiluineen ja kukkien, matojen, kärpästen ja tulvien katteluineen rapia 3 h, mutta kyllä sitä iteki oli ihmeissään. Ajeltiin jo viime vuonna pienemmällä Islalla melko pitkiä reissuja. Oon miettiny, että niin kauan, ku ite haluaa veivata, niin sen mukaan mennään. Toki omien menojen puitteissa, mutta nyt ku ollu tämän kriisin takia joutomiehenä, niin mieluiten sitä tuolla pihalla puuhastelee kersan kanssa. Kiire ei kyllä kestä nuilla pidemmillä retkillä olla ja eväät aina mukana. 

Tuon Early Riderin kanssa kyllä tasasen vauhti nousi huomattavasti, ku on sen verran pidempi välitys, että tasasella ei tartte kelata ihan sikana kohtuuvauhtiin päästäkseen. Keskinopeus on jotain 12 kmh liikkeessä, niin on kyllä mukava, ku voi käyä koko porukalla ja eukko roikkua koirien perässä juosten.

Pitää kuulema lähtiä taas pyöräilemään ->

----------


## Jagge_

> Pojalla on ollut toi 26Vitus ajossa reilun kuukauden.



Mitä muuten miltä renkaista? Mietin pitäisikö viimeistään syksyn kylmemmille ja kosteammille keleille hommata jotain tilalle. Ei oikein ole käsitystä miten kevyellä kuskilla nuo toimii. Tubeless.

----------


## Lare

Renkaat on nyt ollu ihan hyvät. Mutta jos ja kun tulee märkää niin laitan toiset alle.
Mikä mahtaa olla 26 renkaiden valikoima? Ja litkut pitäis laittaa.

Varakorvake pitäisi löytää. Wigglellä sold out.

Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

> Menihän tuohon retkeen evästelyineen, parkkeiluineen ja kukkien, matojen, kärpästen ja tulvien katteluineen rapia 3 h, mutta kyllä sitä iteki oli ihmeissään.



Hienoa! Siitä se lähtee  :Hymy: 

Ajettiin tänään 6v pojan kanssa vähän pidempi lenkura Vpacen 24":lla, lämpimässä kelissä 60,7km/4h40min. Käytiin mm. Malminkartanonhuipulla ihailemassa maisemia. Ja puolivälissä Mäkissä täydentämässä energiavarastoja, Happy Meal -lelu kulki loppumatkan takataskussa  :Leveä hymy:  Ei ollut oikeastaan yhtään mitään ongelmia, pelkkää ajamisen iloa (paitsi isillä pinna katkesi ja yksi reikä renkaassa, jonka onneksi litku hetken pihistyään paikkasi  :Hymy: ). 





Yhteensä noin 450km tullut tähän mennessä mittariin Vpacella huhtikuun alusta, aivan loistava lastenfillari kertakaikkiaan.

----------


## Mendota

Mikä se olisi hyvä kompromissi lapsen pyörän lukoksi? Tarve kaupassa käynnin tai päiväkotipäivän ajaksi. Nyt on ollut bilteman u-lukko tilapäisesti, mutta onhan se hankalan kokoinen eikä lapsi (6v) saa itse käytettyä.

----------


## Ottomaani

Se tunne kun huomaat jossain vaiheessa että lähti "hieman" lapasesta mutta et enää muista että missä vaiheessa.
Mutta pyörä on miellyttänyt käyttäjäänsä ja mm. asfaltilla ei enää suostu ajamaan vaan pitää olla töyssyjä, maastoa ja epätasaisuuksia. Mitä enempi sen parempi.

----------


## LJL

^ Aivan mahtavaa  :Leveä hymy:  Varmasti käyttäjälleen mieluisa. Itse kyllä ottaisin maastokäyttöä ajatellen heijastimet ja jalan pois.

----------


## Ottomaani

^Juh, heijastimet onkin jo poissa mutta jalka on hänen mielestään ehdoton. Ilmeisesti se on merkki hänelle "isojen tyttöjen" pyörästä  :Vink:

----------


## pviitane

> Mikä se olisi hyvä kompromissi lapsen pyörän lukoksi? Tarve kaupassa käynnin tai päiväkotipäivän ajaksi. Nyt on ollut bilteman u-lukko tilapäisesti, mutta onhan se hankalan kokoinen eikä lapsi (6v) saa itse käytettyä.



Meillä on tämä: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-texkf-110491

Lasten pyörissä ei oikein ole tilaa lukon kuljetuksille rungossa, mutta tuo kulkee kohtuullisesti etutangolla tai pidemmillä lenkeillä minun kyydissä.

----------


## eakin

Minulla molemmilla lapsilla tuollanen kangaspintainen numerokoodilukko, jonka saa vaakaputkeen pyörilteltyä. Avainlukoista olisi avaimet hukassa kuitenkin saman tien.

----------


## que2

Meillä Bordo pullotelineruuveissa. Painoa on ja pulloahan ei sitten saa mukaan siihen pyörään, mutta on toiminut. Samalla tuli ostettua kahden Bordon setti samoilla avaimilla, niin on toinen lukko satunnaiseen tarpeeseen pienemmän muksun pyörään.

----------


## Generalist

> Se tunne kun huomaat jossain vaiheessa että lähti "hieman" lapasesta mutta et enää muista että missä vaiheessa.
> Mutta pyörä on miellyttänyt käyttäjäänsä ja mm. asfaltilla ei enää suostu ajamaan vaan pitää olla töyssyjä, maastoa ja epätasaisuuksia. Mitä enempi sen parempi.



Pyörä kuin karkki! Kyllä kelpaa tytön ajella 👍

----------


## islabaikkeri

8v poika jarrutellut kevään aikana originellin Islabiken Beinn 26":n takarenkaan kankaalle (All surface tyre for Beinn 26. 26 x 1.50 (38 – 559)). Kävin Tampereella XXL, Suomen urheilupyörä ja motonet. Vesiperä kaikissa. Viestinä oli lisäksi, että niin harvinainen rengaskoko, että tuskin Suomesta saa lainkaan. Islabikes ei nyt toimita tällä hetkellä ulkomaille. Onko auttajaa, mistäs saadaan uusi vastaava?

----------


## Mohkku

Vaihtoehdot riippuu tietysti siitä, mikä katsotaan vastaavaksi ja kuinka leveä mahtuu. Täältä löytyy suunnilleen alkuperäisen levyisiä:

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Ulkorenkaat-...=5120&pageno=1

Lisää katselisin mm. seuraavista paikoista:
bike24
bike-discount
probikeshop

26" on sikäli hankala koko, että on jäänyt paitsioon laadukkaiden pyörien osalta ja siksi tarjonta renkaissakin on surkeaa ainakin yleiskäyttöön sopivissa ja puhdasta maastopyöräilyä kapeammissa kokoluokissa. Itselläni on Panaracer Hardpack Comet 1,95x26 taittuvareunaisena, jota voin suositella. Löytyi vielä jokunen aika sitten Probikeshopista, mutta nyt näyttää olevan lopussa ja se taas tietää joko postia probikeshopiin ja/tai ahkeraa googlettamista. Ehkä Foxcomp Turussa pystyisi sellaisen toimittamaan, kun myy Panaraceria muutenkin?

Schwalben hakukoneella voi selata muuta tarjontaa:

https://www.schwalbe.com/en/reifensuche

Jos hyväksyy hiukan painavamman renkaan, Schwalbe Big Apple koossa 50 mm voisi olla huoleton vaihtoehto. On todellisuudessa n. 45 mm leveä normaalikokoisella (n. 19 mm) vanteella.

Tällainenkin tuli vastaan:

https://www.xxl.fi/continental-tire-...133238_1_style

----------


## Vivve

Tyttärellä oli tänään NBD. Verkkokaupasta Beany Zero 24. Yllättävän laadukas ja valmistajan mukaan paino 8,2kg. Oikein sopiva kun kuski 6v ja pituus 123cm.

----------


## Lare

Grippi vinkki pienelle kämmenelle: Fabric slim grip. Sopii ainakin 7v tyttärelle hyvin.
https://fabric.cc/products/grips/slim-lock-on-grips/

Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## palikka

Mikäs ilmiö tämä on, että 115cm jo voi alkaa 24" rengastusta katselemaan ? ^^ Beanyssä ja näköjään jäsen LJL:n pojan VPACEssakin on hyvin alhainen minimipituussuositus, kun perinteiset valmistajat (jopa Islabikes) tekevät 20" pyöriä 5-7v haarukkaan.

114cm 5,5v tyttärelle ostettiin juuri Trekin Wahoo! 20"-koossa ja suosituspituus alkoikin tästä 114cm ja satula on kyllä melko alhaalla vielä, ei kuitenkaan pohjalla. Näyttääkin vielä pikkasen isolta etten voisi kuvitella tuollasta 24" pyörää ennen seitsemää ikävuotta.

edit: en siis tietenkään tarkoita, että tässä jotain väärinpyöräilyä harrastettaisiin millään tasolla, sillä geometrioissahan voi olla suuria eroja näiden lastenpyörien kesken  :Hymy:

----------


## Generalist

^Fiksu valmistaja antaa suosituksen myös lapsen jalan sisämitaksi (haarasta lattiaan). Lapsen pituus - saati ikä - harvoin riittää yksin kriteeriksi. Sisämitan perusteella mm. pienirunkoista 20-tuumaista Islabikea pystyy ajamaan lapsi, joka normaalisti polkisi 16-tuumaisella. Tai 24-tuumaista se, joka muutoin olisi sopiva 20-tuumaisen selkään. Etuna vakaa, nopea meno, kun yhdellä polkaisulla pääsee pidemmälle  :Hymy:

----------


## palikka

No joo tuli vähän hassusti kirjoitettua, että iällä olisi suurempaa merkitystä kun pituushan se ratkaisee. Toki jalan sisämitta niiltä osin, että ylipäätään pystyy pyörällä polkemaan satulan ollessa alimmassa positiossa. Tosin se ei vielä tee pyörästä sopivaa.
Tuo on selvä etu toki, että isommalla renkaalla pääsee lujempaa ja maastossa helpommin. Melkeinpä tuplaantui ajonopeus omalla tyttärellä tuosta 16" siirtyessä vaihteelliseen 20" pyörään.

Jotenkin kuitenkin jäänyt tämän ketjun seuraaminen ja tuli yllätyksenä nuo matalan painopisteen pyörät isommalla rengaskoolla. Katselin tuota Beany Zero 26", että pystyisikö tuollainen olemaan jopa seuraava 20" pyörän jälkeen mutta kauanko sillä sitten ajelisi eli voisko siitä seuraava olla jo aikuisten pienikokoinen 27,5" tai 28" -pyörä?

----------


## Aitta

Onko käyttökokemuksia tuosta Beany zerosta. 8v 130-135 pojalle olisi harkinnassa 24".

----------


## markkut

> 8v poika jarrutellut kevään aikana originellin Islabiken Beinn 26":n takarenkaan kankaalle (All surface tyre for Beinn 26. 26 x 1.50 (38 – 559)). Kävin Tampereella XXL, Suomen urheilupyörä ja motonet. Vesiperä kaikissa. Viestinä oli lisäksi, että niin harvinainen rengaskoko, että tuskin Suomesta saa lainkaan. Islabikes ei nyt toimita tällä hetkellä ulkomaille. Onko auttajaa, mistäs saadaan uusi vastaava?



Joo, sama tuli huomattua tyttären Islabikeen renkaita hommatessa, että 26-tuumaista kapeaa rengasta on aika mahdoton löytää. Päädyin tuollaiseen 44-milliseen Kendaan:

https://classicbike.fi/tuote/kenda-k...lastenpyoriin/

Rungon puolesta mahtuu helposti, mutta islan lokareita ei tahdo saada säädettyä niin, etteivät hinkkaisi renkaaseen.

----------


## Vivve

> Onko käyttökokemuksia tuosta Beany zerosta. 8v 130-135 pojalle olisi harkinnassa 24".



Meillä tosiaan tuo pyörä. Kevyt on ja käyttäjä tykkää. Kammet tuosta vaihdoin lyhyempiin. 135cm pitkälle katselisin 26" tuosta jos vain on vielä jäljellä.

----------


## PekkaLyyti

Onko suosituksia järkevän hintaisista ja painoisista 12-14" ensipyöristä?
Nyt pojalla suvusta käytettynä löytynyt Nopsan tankki. Painaa varmaan yhtä paljon, kuin isin cyclo tai enemmän...

----------


## palikka

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-120-lite...143931_1_style
Tämmöinen löytyy nuoremmalta tytöltä (ane-versio) omasta taloudesta. En sanoisi kuitenkaan, että kevyintä menoa tarjoaa, sillä renkaat on melko muhkut ja ei tämmösissä ole oikeista laakereista navoissa tietoakaan. Kevyempi silti markettipyöriin verrattuna. 3-vuotias jaksaa ilman työntöapua polkea.

Sanoisin, että jos pojalla sisua ja intoa riittää niin kyllä hän oppii tuolla tankillakin polkemaan, kun semmoinen kerta jo taloudesta löytyy.

----------


## ebike-harrastelija

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-120-lite...143931_1_style
> Tämmöinen löytyy nuoremmalta tytöltä (ane-versio) omasta taloudesta. En sanoisi kuitenkaan, että kevyintä menoa tarjoaa, sillä renkaat on melko muhkut ja ei tämmösissä ole oikeista laakereista navoissa tietoakaan. Kevyempi silti markettipyöriin verrattuna. 3-vuotias jaksaa ilman työntöapua polkea.



Missäköhän XXL:n pyörät tehdään? Prisman Jupiterit rungon tarran mukaan Filippiineillä, renkaissa oli Made in Sri Lanka mikä oli itselle jonkinlainen shokki... Bilteman halppisjunnufillarit varmaan samaa tasoa Kiinasta. 

Helkaman Jopoa mainostetaan Made in Finland mutta taitaa koskea vain kokoonpanoa eri maista maahantuoduista komponenteista? Tuskin enää on missään Ruukin teräsrunkoja? Muistelen että Helkamalla oli about 25 vuotta takaperin joku miesten teräsrunkosinkula mallia ydinsodan kestävä.

Meidänkin perheessä tulossa taas isomman pyörämallin hankinta esikoiselle ajankohtaiseksi.

----------


## PekkaLyyti

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eker-16-930703
Tuommoista olisi kiva muksulle tarjota sitten vähän vanhempana.
Mutta alkaa olemaan hinnaltaan jo sellainen, että vähän arveluttaa raaskiiko.

----------


## palikka

> Missäköhän XXL:n pyörät tehdään?



Hyvä kysymys. Pyörittelin pihalla noita tyttöjen XC lite 12" ja 16" malleja niin ei löytynyt valmistusmaasta tietoja.





> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eker-16-930703
> Tuommoista olisi kiva muksulle tarjota sitten vähän vanhempana.
> Mutta alkaa olemaan hinnaltaan jo sellainen, että vähän arveluttaa raaskiiko.



Tyyrishän tuo on mutta yleensä noista tuontipyöristä saa kyllä käytettyinä myydessä hyvät rahat. Isloissa ym. ei paljon arvo ole alentunut.

----------


## JTu

Tällainen Orbea MX 24 disc tuli kohta 7v täyttävälle kaverille. Pituutta kuskilla taitaa tällä hetkellä olla hieman alle 130cm.

Lyhyemmät kammet (140mm) löytyivät Frog Bikesilta, alkuperäiset olivat 152mm.

Renkaat vaihtuivat Rocket Roneihin litkutettuna.

Myös stemmiksi tuli hieman lyhyempi.

Parasta uudessa pyörässä kuskin mielestä on kuitenkin pulloteline  :Hymy: 

Ensivaikutelma maksajankin mielestä ihan hyvä.

----------


## hitlike

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-120-lite...143931_1_style
> Tämmöinen löytyy nuoremmalta tytöltä (ane-versio) omasta taloudesta. En sanoisi kuitenkaan, että kevyintä menoa tarjoaa, sillä renkaat on melko muhkut ja ei tämmösissä ole oikeista laakereista navoissa tietoakaan. Kevyempi silti markettipyöriin verrattuna. 3-vuotias jaksaa ilman työntöapua polkea.
> 
> Sanoisin, että jos pojalla sisua ja intoa riittää niin kyllä hän oppii tuolla tankillakin polkemaan, kun semmoinen kerta jo taloudesta löytyy.



Alumiinirunko ja haarukka kuten tuossa on jo lastenfillarissa ihan hyvä kriteeri. Yllättävän paljon näkyy marketeissa ihan teräksisiä lastenpyöriä, 10+kg jossain 12-16 rengastuuman pyörässä on jo aika raju, ellei tarvitse esim verkonpainoa mökille.

----------


## Benny

> Se tunne kun huomaat jossain vaiheessa että lähti "hieman" lapasesta mutta et enää muista että missä vaiheessa.
> Mutta pyörä on miellyttänyt käyttäjäänsä ja mm. asfaltilla ei enää suostu ajamaan vaan pitää olla töyssyjä, maastoa ja epätasaisuuksia. Mitä enempi sen parempi.



Mikä merida tuo on?

Edit: google löysi 😁

----------


## Mohkku

Voiko valmistusmaasta päätellä jotain? Feltin cycloja valmistetaan tai ainakin valmistettiin pari vuotta sitten Kambodzassa. Ihan hyviä ne silti on, hintaakin parhailla malleilla yli 1500 eli kelpaa useimmille pyörän tarvitsijoille. Toisaalta Suomessa tehdään Solifereita, joita 50% pyörän ostajista ei suostu edes vilkaisemaan.

----------


## Teemu H

> Yhteensä noin 450km tullut tähän mennessä mittariin Vpacella huhtikuun alusta, aivan loistava lastenfillari kertakaikkiaan.



Onko pojalla oma mittari pyörässä?

Minulla oli mukulana tällainen, mikäs nykypäivänä olisi kova?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ebike-harrastelija

Kyllä se varmaan nykypäivänä joku tällanen täytyy olla, millä voi somettaa samalla kun ajaa nopeusmittarisovelluksen näkyessä taustalla.

----------


## Mohkku

> Onko pojalla oma mittari pyörässä?
> 
> Minulla oli mukulana tällainen, mikäs nykypäivänä olisi kova?



Tuollainen minullakin oli, taisi olla useampiakin, kun särkyivät pyörän kaatuessa. Nopeus tuli vaijerilla mittariin renkaan kyljessä olevasta kiekosta. Mahtoi mittarivirhe olla jonkinlainen, kun 22" pyörään oli asennettu.
Silti fiilis oli mahtava, kun 1000 km kun matkamittariin.

60 mk tuo muistaakseni maksoi joskus n. vuonna 1980.

----------


## LJL

> Onko pojalla oma mittari pyörässä?



Ei oo (toistaiseksi), lukema muodostuu omalla Garminilla tallennetuista yhteisistä ajoista ja itsekseen ajetuista lenkeistä joiden pituus on tiedossa. Poika käy välillä heittämässä tutun lenkin Espoon keskuspuistossa josta tulee tasan kymppi. Oon miettinyt pitäisikö siirtää oma Garmin 520 eläkkeelle pojan pyörään kun sen akku alkaa olla aika kaput.

----------


## que2

> Nopeus tuli vaijerilla mittariin renkaan kyljessä olevasta kiekosta. Mahtoi mittarivirhe olla jonkinlainen, kun 22" pyörään oli asennettu.
> Silti fiilis oli mahtava, kun 1000 km kun matkamittariin.



Oli minullakin. Eihän siinä oikeastaan mittarivirhettä pitäisi olla, kun kiekko on niin lähellä renkaan ulkokehää ja aika tarkkaan samalla etäisyydellä kehästä kuin suuremmassakin pyörässä. Itse en muista matkamittarin lukemia, mutta muistan että sen sai siihen viidenkympin lukemaan tietyssä alamäessä, juuri 22-tuumaisella pyörällä. Nyt kyllä hirvittäisi jos oma muksu vetäisi samaa mäkeä viittäkymppiä alas.

----------


## Janme

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eker-16-930703
> Tuommoista olisi kiva muksulle tarjota sitten vähän vanhempana.
> Mutta alkaa olemaan hinnaltaan jo sellainen, että vähän arveluttaa raaskiiko.



Vuojen päästä viiään kolomellasataa käsistä. Ei minusta paha hinta, että pääsee kersa ajamaan laadukkaalla pyörällä. Tuossa vaiheessahan sitä pohjaa innostukselle luodaan. Jälkikäteen olisin kyllä tässä kokoluokassa hakenu jo levyjarrullista versiota, ku ei meinaa pikkunäpeissä voimat riittää pysäyttää HC DH -hommissa.

----------


## johnny73

> Tällainen Orbea MX 24 disc tuli kohta 7v täyttävälle kaverille. Pituutta kuskilla taitaa tällä hetkellä olla hieman alle 130cm.
> 
> Lyhyemmät kammet (140mm) löytyivät Frog Bikesilta, alkuperäiset olivat 152mm.
> 
> Renkaat vaihtuivat Rocket Roneihin litkutettuna.
> 
> Myös stemmiksi tuli hieman lyhyempi.
> 
> Parasta uudessa pyörässä kuskin mielestä on kuitenkin pulloteline 
> ...



Hei. Pojalle tilattu sama etujousitettuna. Hän on myös vajaa 130cm, voisitko laittaa linkin tilaamastasi kammista Ja stemmistä. (Tuliko kampien mukana eturatas? Ja onko neliökiinnityksellä?). Tilasin myös jalan pyörään kun kuvien mukaan takahaarukan juuressa olisi paikka?

----------


## JTu

> Hei. Pojalle tilattu sama etujousitettuna. Hän on myös vajaa 130cm, voisitko laittaa linkin tilaamastasi kammista Ja stemmistä. (Tuliko kampien mukana eturatas? Ja onko neliökiinnityksellä?). Tilasin myös jalan pyörään kun kuvien mukaan takahaarukan juuressa olisi paikka?



Kammet tilasin tosiaan suoraan Frog bikesin sivuilta. Nyt ei näytä enää löytyvän, taitaa olla toistaiseksi loppuunmyyty, mutta eiköhän noita jossain vaiheessa tule sinne lisää. Nelikantti juu, ratas (34t) on kiinteästi kiinni kammissa eli ei pysty vaihtamaan. Tilausvahvistuksessa lukee ”PL-CRA-140N-2 Crank Set - 140mm - No Logo - Sky 69 - 34 Teeth”.

Stemmi oli joku oma vanha. Ihan perus 31,8mm tuohon sopii.

----------


## Benny

> Hei. Pojalle tilattu sama etujousitettuna. Hän on myös vajaa 130cm, voisitko laittaa linkin tilaamastasi kammista Ja stemmistä. (Tuliko kampien mukana eturatas? Ja onko neliökiinnityksellä?). Tilasin myös jalan pyörään kun kuvien mukaan takahaarukan juuressa olisi paikka?




Kysy kampia jostain kivijalkaliikkeestä mikä myy frogeja. Ei varmaan hyllyssä, mutta voivat pystyä tilaamaan.

----------


## Benny

> Tällainen Orbea MX 24 disc tuli kohta 7v täyttävälle kaverille. Pituutta kuskilla taitaa tällä hetkellä olla hieman alle 130cm.
> 
> Lyhyemmät kammet (140mm) löytyivät Frog Bikesilta, alkuperäiset olivat 152mm.
> 
> Renkaat vaihtuivat Rocket Roneihin litkutettuna.
> 
> Myös stemmiksi tuli hieman lyhyempi.
> 
> Parasta uudessa pyörässä kuskin mielestä on kuitenkin pulloteline 
> ...



Pojalle pikkasen speksaillyt pyörää ja noita pitkiä kampia ja pitkää stemmiä ihmettelin itsekkin tuossa Orbeassa. Muutenhan tuo vaikuttaa hyvältä jäykkikseltä 👍

----------


## johnny73

Stemmi on hoidettu, lyhyin mahdollinen 35mm on tulossa.  Kiitti vinkistä, täytyy kysyä.

----------


## eupa

Moi!

115cm pituinen kuopus tarvitsisi uuden pyörän vielä tälle kesälle. Netistä ollaan yhdessä niitä katseltu ja *Trekin wahoo 20* on eniten miellyttänyt pojan silmää sopivan värikombon vuoksi. Onko palstalaisten perheissä kyseistä pyörää käytössä? Jos on, niin kuulisin mielelläni kokemuksia. Toinen mukavan oloinen pyörä voisi olla *Cannondale Quick 20*. Muitakin vaihtoehtoja saa toki ehdottaa.

----------


## Vivve

Meillä oli tuo Wahoo 20". Hyvä ja kevyt pyörä. Stemmin ja kammet vaihdoin lyhyempiin.

----------


## ::Ville::

Meillä haetaan jo hieman isomalle (n. 140 cm) pyörää. Nyt on ollut mietinnässä 26" kokoiset ja pienirunkoiset 27,5" kiekoilla. Hinta saisi pysyä vielä suht' maltillisena, riippuen tietysti vähän siitä mitä rahalle saa vastineeksi.

Meillä on ollut Cannondalen Quick 24" käytössä tähän asti, ja nyt sen siirryttyä seuraavalle haetaan ehkä aavistuksen isompaa pyörää, vaikka tuo 24" olisi ehkä vielä mennytkin jonkin aikaa. Quickissa ei ollut mitään sinänsä vikana; melko yksinkertainen tekniikka ja plussana mm. vaijerit rungon sisässä. Huonoa: Vaihtajan korvaketta on saanut vaihtaa usemmankin kerran ja jarrujen kanssa on ollut kaikenlaista vaivaa laahaamisen kanssa. Osittain käyttäjän vikaa, eli meillä ajetaan pyörät kyllä todella solmuun jo lyhyessä ajassa, kun niiden käsittelystä ei oikein ole vielä ymmärretä.

Tässä kun olen tutkiskellut tätäkin ketjua ja valmistajien valikoimaa niin listaan tähän vähän joitain malleja joista joku voisi myöhemminkin hyötyä:

*Islabikes
*Islabikesillä löytyy kokoja lapsille/nuorille joka lähtöön ja koot on simppelisti esitetty.

Beinn näyttäisi olevan yleiskäyttöön sopiva. 1x7 SRAM vaihteet kahvasta, vannejarrut
https://www.islabikes.co.uk/product/bikes/beinn/

Greig kiinnostaisi myös, mutta se on sen verran hintavampi ja ainakin meillä ajetaan pyörät aivan solmuun joten kalliimpia osasarjoja ei oikein viitsisi hankkia... Tämä on jo enemmän maastopyörä joustokeulalla, levyjarrut löytyy jne.
https://www.islabikes.co.uk/product/bikes/creig/


*Cube*
Acid disc mallia löytyy 24" ja 26" kokoluokassa ja nämä kiinnostelee juurikin levyjarrujen takia.  Itsellä on alkanut kasvamaan pieni vihasuhde vannejarruihin, etenkin lastenpyörissä. Tässä myös vaijerivedot rungon sisällä. Tässä joustokeula.
https://www.cube.eu/en/2021/bikes/ki...sc-greennblue/
Koko on vähän niin ja näin, 24" löytyy infoa, että se olisi 124-140 cm sopiva, mutta Cuben omalla sivuilla 26" on luokitettu 115-130 cm...


*Trek*
Wahoo 26" näyttäisi olevan melko passeli peli. Aika samantyylinen ratkaisu kuin Cannondalen Quick. Simppelit 1x8 Altus vaihteet kahvalla. Vannejarrut. Löytyy eri kokoja kuten Quickistakin
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...oo-26/p/24066/

Trekin Marlin 5 kiinnostaisi myös XS (13,5") koossa, mutta 27,5" kiekoilla ei ole vielä päästy testaamaan ajoa. XS koko pitäisi mennä Trekin taulukon mukaan 137-155 pituiselle eli sinänsä passeli. Marlinin XS ja S malleissa on rungossa kaareva vaakaputki sekä pienemmät jarrukahvat ym. pienemmille ajajille optimoituja ratkaisuja.
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...marlin/c/B321/


*Orbea
*Orbealla ei taida löytyä 26" kokoluokkaa, mutta 24" sanotaan että sopisi 135-155 pituiselle. 

MX 24" Speed näyttäis olevan aika passeli yleispeli jäykällä etuhaarukalla, Altus (1x7?) vaihteisto
https://www.orbea.com/fi-en/bicycles...mx-24-speed-20

MX 24 XC joustohaarukalla
https://www.bikester.fi/orbea-mx-tea...k-1042910.html

MX 24 Team löytyy levyjarruilla tai vannejarruilla.
https://www.orbea.com/fi-en/bicycles...4-team-disc-20


*Cannondale
*Cannondalella löytyykin 24" koossa mm. Cujo, Quick ja Trail. Meillä näistä on jo kokemusta Quickista. Hyvä yleispyörä. 26" kokoa Cannondalelta ei näyttäisi löytyvän.

Cujo 2,6" leveillä renkailla, jäykkä keula, 1x8 Tourney vaihteet
https://www.cannondale.com/en-gb/bikes/kids/7-to-12/kids-cujo-7-to-12/kids-cujo-24-plus

Trail joustohaarukalla, 1x8 Tourney vaihteet
https://www.cannondale.com/en-gb/bikes/kids/7-to-12/kids-trail-7-to-12/kids-trail-24-boys

Quick 1,5" leveät ehkä vähän rullaavammat renkaat, vaijerivedot rungon sisällä, 1x8 Tourney vaihteet kahvalla
https://www.cannondale.com/en-gb/bikes/kids/7-to-12/kids-quick-7-to-12/kids-quick-24-boys


*Canyon*
Young hero (26") on aika mielenkiintoinen maastopyörämalli. Vaijerit rungon sisällä, joustokeula, 1x11 Deore vaihteisto, 2,25" leveät Schwalben Tough Tom renkaat.
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hero/2653.html


*Vitus*
Nucleus 26. 1x9 Altus vaihteisto, joustokeula
https://vitusbikes.com/products/nucleus-26-youth-bike
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod181446
Vitus voi ehkä aiheuttaa pientä nälväilyä kaveriporukassa, olenkin kuullut että näitä teipataan niin että brändi jää rungosta piiloon...


*Felt*
Feltiltä löytyy Q24 (24") sekä levyjarruilla että ilman. 1x8 Tourney vaihteisto ja joustokeula

https://eu-en.feltbicycles.com/colle...ducts/q24-disc
https://eu-en.feltbicycles.com/colle...b/products/q24


*Whyte*
Whyte 403 on 26" 135-155 pituisille. Levyjarrut, vaijerit rungon sisällä, 1x9 Altus vaihteisto
https://whyte.bike/collections/26er-.../products/403o


Näistä ylläolevista ainakin Cubella ja Cannondalella on erikseen "poikien ja tyttöjen" malleja.


Edit: ongelmana tällä hetkellä siis tietysti on, että kauppojen hyllyillä on ei-oota, eli jonkinverran käytettyjäkin on tullut selailtua...
Edit2: lisäsin Vitus ja Canyon
Edit3: lisäsin vähän tietoja vaihteistoista

----------


## Lare

Saako Islaan Suomeen, keväällä ei saanut.
Vituksella on 26 mall, tosin ei hyllyssä: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod181446
Ja Canyon on myös kiinnostava https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hero/2653.html

Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ::Ville::

Islabikesin sivuilla näytti olevan info, että UK:n ulkopuolelta ei saa tilattua ennen syyskuun alkua. Senkin jälkeen toimitus voi olla aika hidasta, niin kuin muillakin merkeillä tällä hetkellä.

----------


## ::Ville::

Ja kiitos vinkistä. Canyonin young heroa olinkin jo katsellut, olin täysin unohtanut! Se näytti aika hienolta vehkeeltä. Lisäsin ylemmäs listaan myös Vituksen.

----------


## duudi

Kannattaa harkita myös Woomin ja Frogin pyöriä, jos jäykkä keula ja vannejarrut ei harmita:
https://woombikes.com/en_US/shop/pro...oom-6-2019-532
https://www.frogbikes.fi/bikes/hybrid-bikes

Molemmille löytyy jälleenmyyjiä myös Suomesta.

----------


## eupa

> Moi!
> 
> 115cm pituinen kuopus tarvitsisi uuden pyörän vielä tälle kesälle. Netistä ollaan yhdessä niitä katseltu ja *Trekin wahoo 20* on eniten miellyttänyt pojan silmää sopivan värikombon vuoksi. Onko palstalaisten perheissä kyseistä pyörää käytössä? Jos on, niin kuulisin mielelläni kokemuksia. Toinen mukavan oloinen pyörä voisi olla *Cannondale Quick 20*. Muitakin vaihtoehtoja saa toki ehdottaa.



Itse itselleni vastaten. Lähinnä muita vastaavassa tilanteessa olevia jeesaten, voin todeta Trekin Wahoon olevan kyllä todella hyvä kampe. Päädyttiin siihen ja Vaasasta sattui vielä löytymään pyörä halutussa värissä. Pyörä on kevyt ja vaikuttaa laadukkaalta, näin lyhyen tuttavuuden perusteella. Tärkein tuomio tuli toki junnulta, joka oli ihan fiiliksissä illan testilenkin jälkeen. Huomenna tehdään kuulemma paljon pidempi lenkki.

----------


## Mohkku

Lastenpyörissä jarruosat voi olla kelvotonta laatua. Itselläni oli parissakin pyörässä samaa ongelmaa. Mitään vikaa ei näyttänyt olevan, mutta jarruja ei vaan saanut säädettyä niin, että keskitys olisi pelannut ja jarrut toimineet laahaamatta. Ongelman korjasi v-varrujen vaihto. Edes Deore ei maksa paljon Saksassa, kannattaa vaihtaa jos vähänkin alkaa oireita olla.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Itse itselleni vastaten. Lähinnä muita vastaavassa tilanteessa olevia jeesaten, voin todeta Trekin Wahoon olevan kyllä todella hyvä kampe. Päädyttiin siihen ja Vaasasta sattui vielä löytymään pyörä halutussa värissä. Pyörä on kevyt ja vaikuttaa laadukkaalta, näin lyhyen tuttavuuden perusteella. Tärkein tuomio tuli toki junnulta, joka oli ihan fiiliksissä illan testilenkin jälkeen. Huomenna tehdään kuulemma paljon pidempi lenkki.



Meillä on kanssa oltu Wahoohun oikein tyytyväisiä. Kevyt pyörä on helppo käsitellä. Laitoin pojan pyörään keväällä Maxxiksen Minionit ja siitä tuli oikein mainio maastopyörä sen jälkeen.

----------


## Benny

> Kannattaa harkita myös Woomin ja Frogin pyöriä, jos jäykkä keula ja vannejarrut ei harmita:
> https://woombikes.com/en_US/shop/pro...oom-6-2019-532
> https://www.frogbikes.fi/bikes/hybrid-bikes
> 
> Molemmille löytyy jälleenmyyjiä myös Suomesta.



Molempia saa myös ilmakeulalla ja nestelevyjarruilla. 🙂

https://www.frogbikes.fi/bikes/mountain-bikes


https://woombikes.com/en_US/shop/product/501000170606-woom-off-air-6-832

----------


## Scarabeida

> Itse itselleni vastaten. Lähinnä muita vastaavassa tilanteessa olevia jeesaten, voin todeta Trekin Wahoon olevan kyllä todella hyvä kampe. Päädyttiin siihen ja Vaasasta sattui vielä löytymään pyörä halutussa värissä. Pyörä on kevyt ja vaikuttaa laadukkaalta, näin lyhyen tuttavuuden perusteella. Tärkein tuomio tuli toki junnulta, joka oli ihan fiiliksissä illan testilenkin jälkeen. Huomenna tehdään kuulemma paljon pidempi lenkki.



Hyvä kuulla kun tänään kävin kiertämässä paikalliset liikkeet etsien pinkkiä maastopyörää (aika pahasti rajasi vaihtoehtoja) ja yksi Trekin sopivan kokoinen pyörä löytyi ja ilmeisesti tuo Wahoo kyseessä. Specializedilta oli kans liikkeeseen tulossa sopivan värinen etujoustolla oleva pyörä, mutta painoa ei osannut sanoa ja aikoi ilmoitella kun saapuu.

----------


## ::Ville::

Muutamalle jälleenmyyjälle olen laittanut viestiä esim. Trekin Wahoo mallista ja vastaus on ollut että pyöriä saadaan liikkeeseen vasta loppuvuodesta...

----------


## Mohkku

Käytetyn osto ja sen päivitys sopivasti voi olla hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## Scarabeida

> Käytetyn osto ja sen päivitys sopivasti voi olla hyvä vaihtoehto.



Tämä olisi mieluisin vaihtoehto, vaan ei ole myynnissä kunnon pyöriä tullut vastaan (pinkki). Mietin jo maalaamista, mutta menee turhan suureksi projektiksi. Onneksi ei niin kiire ole vielä, eli katselu jatkuu.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Jos ei oo super-kiire, niin meiltä vapautuu loppuvuoden aikana 24” Wahoo. Ei oo pinkki, mut punainen. Renkaat päivitetty Maxxiksen Minioneihin.

----------


## Scarabeida

> Jos ei oo super-kiire, niin meiltä vapautuu loppuvuoden aikana 24” Wahoo. Ei oo pinkki, mut punainen. Renkaat päivitetty Maxxiksen Minioneihin.



Meidän menijä on nyt 115cm eli pitäis vielä hakea pienempää versiota. Kiitoksia kuitenkin ja voihan olla että joku muu tarvii  :Hymy:

----------


## force115

Mitenkäs 26 koossa tämä xxl:n pyörä:
https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style

24 on meillä ainakin palvellut hyvin ja on yllättävän kevyt.

----------


## jakkok

> Mitenkäs 26 koossa tämä xxl:n pyörä:
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style
> 
> 24 on meillä ainakin palvellut hyvin ja on yllättävän kevyt.



Meillä on 26-koossa... en sanoisi muihin pyöriin verrattuna sanaa kevyt, mutta silti hyvä lastenpyörä. Voin suositella!

j

----------


## PasiK

160cm tytölle pyörä olisi maastopyörä hakusessa, tarkoituksena olisi ajaa koulumatkaa ja myös harjoitella helpossa maastossa ajamista. Kokona naisten S, 16” sopiva.

Vaihtoehdot:
Cube Analog
https://www.cube.eu/en/2021/bikes/mo...-blacknpetrol/

Radon ZR Lady 6.0
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ady-6.0-791326

Mitä mieltä näistä ja tuleeko mieleen muita vaihtoehtoja? Cuben saisi kivijalasta, mutta Radonin joutuisi tilaamaan Saksasta, joten siitä syystä valinta tällä hetkellä kallistumassa Cubeen.

----------


## jhalmar

Onko tietoa hyvästä n. 15” kokoisesta 29” rungosta maksimissaan n. 1000€:n hintaluokassa? Olisi tarkoitus rakennella luultavimmin täysjäykkä ja kevyt maasturi nuorelle.
Tällä hetkellä parhaalta vaihtoehdolta vaikuttaa VPace https://www.vpace.de/produkt/leichte...-carbonrahmen/ S-kokoisena ja siihen saman valmistajan keula https://www.vpace.de/produkt/c2fk-29...el-steckachse/
Kiekot todennäköisesti lightbicycle (joko https://www.lightbicycle.com/beadles...27mm-wide.html tai https://www.lightbicycle.com/Hand-bu...er-wheels.html ) ja osasarjaksi Shimano SLX/XT 1x12 165mm kammella.

----------


## ::Ville::

Kun pyöriä on tosi naftisti kaupoissa niin päädyin toistaiseksi odottelemaan ja rakentelemaan kuntoon meidän pojalle vanhaa 24" Tunturi Bomberia, joka löytyi ilmaiseksi tutuilta, aika rajussa kunnossa osiltaan.

Kysymys kuuluu: Mistä olette löytäneet lyhyempiä kampia nuorten/lasten pyöriin?

Bomberissa on ollut käytössä SR Suntourin 150-152mm(?) kammet. Vaihtaisin mielellään koko kampisarjan (3x9, 24-42) uuteen, mutta kun sopivaa ei löytynyt niin päädyin siihen, että ottaisinko isomman/pidemmän kampisarjan (joku halvahko Shimano) ja vaihtaisin siihen lyhyemmät kammet. Mutta yllätyin kun en oikein löytänyt niitäkään. Onko nämä niin harvassa vai enkö vain ole löytänyt oikeita verkkokauppoja? Yksi laadukas kivijalkakauppakin jo koluttu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Leewi

Kävisköhän joku noista https://www.frogbikes.fi/spares/cran...acement-cranks

----------


## Mohkku

Vaihdoin Suntourin 3x7 kampiin rattaat. Tai oikeastaan otin isoimman ja pienimmän pois, keskimmäiseen nw-ratas 9-vaihteiselle voimansiirrolle jaisoimman rattaan tilalle ketjusuoja. Onhan tuo edelleen aika painava,mutta n. 10 kilon pyörään silti ok.

----------


## c0fein

Pojalle tilaukseen Vitus 20+. Tällä hetkellä ajelee Vituksen 16 -mallilla ja se ainakin pelannut hyvin jo kahdella muksulla.

Melkolailla täydellinen omaan silmään levyjarrujen, napsutin -vaihteiston ja ulkonäön perusteella  :Hymy: 

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-20-ki...black-one-size

----------


## TeeVee

Vanhemmalle pojalle pitäisi hankkia ensi kevääksi etujousitettu maastopyörä. Ohjastajan pituus on tuolloin + 140 cm. Toiveina tietysti löytää joku 2020 malli vieläpä alekorista. Jos saisi valita, rengaskoko olisi 26", mutta taitaa olla kuoleva koko.
 Vaatimukset alla.

* runkokoko 13,5"/14"
* 1x vaihteisto
* keula edes vähän parempi, kuin hinnat alkaen-malli
* hydrauliset levyjarrut
* max 1 000 €

Tässä ketjussa on jonkun verran tuohon kategoriaan sopivia pelejä mainittukin, mutta tuleeko mieleen joitain hyväksi havaittuja vimpaimia? Katselin itse esim. tällaista: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-n-blue-895991

edit: tuossa kuutiossahan on mokoma etuvaihtaja  :Vihainen:

----------


## k2x80w

Tosta sais 900 eurolla aika jees pelin:
https://www.hawaii.ee/fi/scale-710-274922?frame_size=XS
12 leipää. 12,5kg.

Vähän lisää rahaa niin sama pyörä vähän paremmilla osilla.
https://www.hawaii.ee/fi/scale-700-274921?frame_size=XS

XS menee n. 145-165 pituiselle kaverille.

----------


## Sempre

Meillä vanhempi näyttää "vinkiksi" videoita tästä..
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hero/2624.html

Onko tästä kokemuksia ja onko tuossa jotain heikkouksia?
Kilpailijoita?
Kaveri on nyt 134cm, ensi keväälle ehkä..

----------


## TeeVee

Tämä näyttäisi hinnan ja laadun puolesta aika passelilta. Keula nyt ei häävi ole, mutta vaihtaja sentään Deoren hinnat-alkaen mallia.
Onko kokemusta tuosta keulasta (SR Suntour XCR)? Liekö vaan lisäpaino vai jotain iloakin?

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...ry-section-tab

----------


## TeeVee

Jahas, ei näitä jaksa arpoa. Näyttää siltä, että moni valmistaja nostaa hintaa ja laittaa huonommat osat 2021 malleihin.
Päädyin sitten 2020 Cube Analogiin.

----------


## Roto

> Meillä vanhempi näyttää "vinkiksi" videoita tästä..
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...hero/2624.html
> 
> Onko tästä kokemuksia ja onko tuossa jotain heikkouksia?
> Kilpailijoita?
> Kaveri on nyt 134cm, ensi keväälle ehkä..



Mä meinasin jo kans tilata ton pojalle ens kautta ajatellen, hän on nyt ehkä n 135cm. Mutta tossa on ainakin ilmotettu ihan jäätävä standover korkeus (751mm muistaakseni). Jäi sen takia tilaamatta. Ja vähän old school geo, mutta sen kanssa oisin ollu viel ihan ok. YT jeffsy primus26, Norco sight youth ja VPace Moritz26 tai 275 tällä hetkellä kandidaatit. Toi canyon ois kyllä houkuttelevan hintanen, mutta toi standover on sentin enemmän ku mun L koon 29” täysjoustossa, ja luokkaa 7-10cm enemmän ku näissä muissa. Toki ei ole varmuutta mistä kohtaa kukin merkki sen mittaa.

----------


## JaskaJopo

Orbea julkaisi eilen junior-version mainiosta Laufeysta. Tuon isoveli on aivan huippu pyörä, mutta toki noilla junior-versioilla ei välttämättä ole nimen lisäksi kauheasti yhteneväisyyksiä.

----------


## pööräilijä77

Hei, olisi poitsulle hakusessa "markettipyörää" hieman parempi vaihtoehto (jos innostuisi enemmän ajelemaan "kunnon vehkeillä"). Osaisitteko suositella jotain hyväksi todettua tai vastaavaa maastopyörää? Ajaminen olisi toki hyvin pitkälti maantiellä ja jonkin verran metsäpoluilla. 1xvaihteisto tuntuisi järkevältä ratkaisulta. Hintaluokka siellä 500€ paikkeilla.

edit: Ainiin poika on noin 145cm pitkä.

----------


## TeeVee

1x-vaihteisto ja 500 € hankintahinta eivät oikein kohtaa. Ehkä tuo linkkaamani Canyon on hinnaltaan (600 €)  lähimpänä.

----------


## hitlike

TeeVee aika oikeassa. 

Toki jos ajo on sekalaista niin tarvitseeko iskaria (joka tuossa budjetissa olisi kuitenkin painava ja aika jonninjoutava? 

Tuossa olis fiksun oloinen kevyt täysjäykkä alta budjetin, veikkaan että (helpolla) polullakin voi olla ihan kiva ajaa vrt joku 14kg teräsjousikeulalaitos. Rengastuksella voi hakea lisää maasto-ominaisuuksia.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite-20-nuorten-maastopyora-harmaa/p/1169331_1_style


Jos fokus olisi enemmän maasto-ajossa niin laittaisin satasen lisää budjettia ja ottaisin tuon canyonin, vaikka sen iskari onkin aika markettitasoinen niin kyllä se juuren iskuja kivasti pehmentää ja 27.5 rengas riittää pidemmälle kun kuski kasvaa.

----------


## pööräilijä77

Juu varmaan vois budjettia hilata satasen tai kaksi ylöspäin. Mites nuo vituksen nuorten 26-tuumaiset? Vaikuttaisi omaan silmään aika mukavilta! Haasteena vaan löytää tällä hetkellä mistään. Syksyllä taisi olla arvio milloin taas saatavilla...
https://www.wiggle.com/vitus-nucleus...-hardtail-bike

----------


## Hannu_L

> Mä meinasin jo kans tilata ton pojalle ens kautta ajatellen, hän on nyt ehkä n 135cm. Mutta tossa on ainakin ilmotettu ihan jäätävä standover korkeus (751mm muistaakseni). Jäi sen takia tilaamatta. Ja vähän old school geo, mutta sen kanssa oisin ollu viel ihan ok. YT jeffsy primus26, Norco sight youth ja VPace Moritz26 tai 275 tällä hetkellä kandidaatit. Toi canyon ois kyllä houkuttelevan hintanen, mutta toi standover on sentin enemmän ku mun L koon 29” täysjoustossa, ja luokkaa 7-10cm enemmän ku näissä muissa. Toki ei ole varmuutta mistä kohtaa kukin merkki sen mittaa.



Tuossa Neuronissa standover on tosiaan mitattu etuiskarin kohdalta, kun esim Norco mittaa sen vaaka-&pystyputken yhdyskohdassa. Eli tuossa on aika paljon eroa mittaustavassa. Olisi kyllä mukava tietää, mikä tuossa Neuronissa on ns oikea mitta, harvemmin tuossa mitatussa kohdassa seistään.

Nimim. Meni jo tilaus sisään tällä hetkellä saman mittaiselle pojalle.

----------


## Sempre

Canyonin tuki kertoi mitan olevan oikein, kummassakin koossa sama.
Kertoivat n.135cm:lle  olevan 2xs:n vielä ison.

----------


## Roto

YT mittaa myös stand overin  tosta matalimmasta kohdasta, eli istuinputken vierestä. VPace taas mittaa satulan kärjen kohdalta. Täytyy jatkaa arpomista.

----------


## hakpas

Spessun Rock hopper on matalalla rungolla ja 27,5 sopii pienellekkin kuskille: Mun mielestä kohtuu hyvä valinta vähän pienemmälle, S-kokoinen toimii hyvin 150 pitkällä. Saatavana myös XS.
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/ro...ext=91520-3001

----------


## M A

Tervehdys!
pitäisi esikoiselle ostaa ensimmäistä vaihdepyörää ja koska itse ajelen metsässä, on tähtäimessä maastokelpoinen peli. kaverilla on mittaa melko vähän, 110 cm, joten 20” on vielä siinä ja siinä. 

Löytyiskös täältä valistuneita mielipiteitä ja vinkkejä mikä seuraavista tai näiden alla listattujen ulkopuolelta olisi paras vaihtoehto noin 400€ budjetilla.

vaihtoehtoja olen rajannut nyt seuraavasti:
cube acid 200 disc
commencal ramones 20
vitus 20+
nishiki yukon 20

Tuo Nishiki vähän houkuttaa ja epäilyttää samalla. On hydrauliset levyjarrut ja napsuteltavat vaihteet. toisaalta painoa on 1-1,5 kg enemmän kuin muissa. haarukka ja ohjaustanko on rautaa. ohjaustanko toki halpa vaihtaa mutta lisäksi stemmi on pitkän näköinen muihin verrattuna, samoin kammet on aika pitkät. 

Vitus on omaan silmään komein eikä siinä ole mitään mitä pitäisi vaihtaa heti tai koskaan. 

poika tykkää eniten Nishikistä ja cubesta värin perusteella. 

Cube on kevyin eikä siinä oikeastaan ole muuta vikaa kuin revoshift, jonka vaihtaminen peukalonaksuttimeen ei tietysti ole kallista.

commencal on myös hyvän näköinen ja satulaputki on todella lyhyt. satulan saanee siis melko alas mikä olisi tässä perheessä plussaa. 

whyten 203 olisi geometrian ja speksien perusteella kova luu, mutta menee jo yli budjetin.
cannondale cujo ja trek roscoe 20 on syystä tai toisesta jääneet noiden yllä mainittujen taakse. 

teen tästä varmaan ihan liian vaikeaa :Sarkastinen:

----------


## M A

Itse itselleni vastaten. Päätin ottaa Nishikin rohkeasti kun sen tällä viikolla piti verkkikseen tipahtaa. Noh, Verkkokaupan toimitusaika-arvio venähti kerralla 2-3kk eteenpäin. Wiggle lupasi -21 vm. Vitusta erittäin todenäköisesti 4-5 vkon toimitusajalla joten se se sitten on. Marraskuussa on pojan synttärit joten siihen pitäisi saada.

Totesin vielä että tuo pienikokoinen kohta nelivuotias tyttö ei oikein pärjää vanhalla 12-tuumaisella markettipyörällä. Islan Cnoc 14s pitäs jostain varmaan kaivaa. Ei kellään lojuis ylimääräisenä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## brainsurgery

Ostin keväällä tällaisen Saracen Mantran pojalle 2018 mallina £270 postikuluineen https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/sarac...2020-kids-bike

Ajoasento vaikuttaisi aika etukenolta mutta muuten jannu on kyllä tykännyt pyörästä. Pituutta pojalla on ~125cm. Tuntuisi sopivan tuo pyörä jo alle 120cm lapselle.

----------


## M A

Komian näköinen pyörä tuokin! Speksit on kyllä hyvät hintaan nähden, onko tuosta keulasta muuta iloa kuin että näyttää oikealta maastopyörältä? Kuitenkin ilmakeula eli ei varmaan ihan hyppykeppi  :Hymy:

----------


## brainsurgery

Eihän se ole varmaan edes kohtalainen keula mutta tuo junnu välillä ajelee rappusia alas niin eipä siitä nyt haittaakaan ole ollut  :Hymy:  Olisin varmaankin päätynyt jäykkäkeulaiseen mutta niitä ei silloin ollut enää vanhaa mallia saatavilla ja tuo joustolla varustettu oli kuitenkin edullisempi kuin uudemman mallin jäykkäkeulainen vaikka spekseissä ei ainakaan mitään merkittävää eroa ollut.

----------


## Hannu_L

> Canyonin tuki kertoi mitan olevan oikein, kummassakin koossa sama.
> Kertoivat n.135cm:lle  olevan 2xs:n vielä ison.



Samaa puntaroitiin ja päätin perua pyörän. Nyt on tulossa Giant Trance JR26. Siinä ei ole juurikaan eroa standoverissa nykyiseen 24" jäykkäperään verrattuna. Tuokin oli viimeinen, mitä tässä erässä Eurooppaan tuli. Rocky Mountain Reaper 26 oli kanssa harkinnassa, mutta niiden toimituksesta ei kuulemma ole tietoa tällä hetkellä.

Hi5bikesilla olisi yksi 24" ja yksi 26" Mondrakerin -20 vuosimallin täpäreitä myymälässä, jos joku sellaista on etsimässä.

----------


## c0fein

Ihan hyvällä hinnalla nyt tuo White: https://www.xxl.fi/search?query=1169...sort=relevance

----------


## M A

Mites muilla on muuten Vituksen 20+ 32/14-28 välitys riittänyt. Tajusin vasta tilauksen jälkeen että tuossa on vapaarataskasetti ja siten päivitysvaihtoehtoja todella hintsusti. Simppa on joskus tehnyt 11-34 kasettia vaan ei enää, sunracelta saa tarvittaessa 13-34 mutta katsotaan jahka pyörä saapuu :Sarkastinen: . Viime viikonloppuna tuli pyöriä taas varastoon ja tilaus lähti tänään kohti Suomea.

----------


## Sempre

> Mites muilla on muuten Vituksen 20+ 32/14-28 välitys riittänyt. Tajusin vasta tilauksen jälkeen että tuossa on vapaarataskasetti ja siten päivitysvaihtoehtoja todella hintsusti. Simppa on joskus tehnyt 11-34 kasettia vaan ei enää, sunracelta saa tarvittaessa 13-34 mutta katsotaan jahka pyörä saapuu. Viime viikonloppuna tuli pyöriä taas varastoon ja tilaus lähti tänään kohti Suomea.



Itse vaihdoin poitsun Cube Acid200 disciin Shimanon 14-34:sen.
https://www.bike24.com/p2372429.html

----------


## Sempre

Mikä 7-vaihteisen vipu Revoshiftin tilalle?

----------


## M A

Vituksessa on tällainen muistaakseni.

----------


## Sempre

> Vituksessa on tällainen muistaakseni.



On muuten tosi kiva juttu, kun uusissa lasten pyörissä on osia joita ei enää ole normaalisti saatavissa.
En löytänyt pikaisella etsinnällä yhtään liikettä kenellä olisi kyseinen vipu ollut varastossa.

Ihan sama oli Cuben takapakan kanssa..kierrepakkoja ei oikein ole enää tarjolla.
Helpolla en keksinyt miten olisi saatu muutettua nykyaikaiselle pakalle.

----------


## M A

Uus kiekko lienee ainoa vaihtoehto käytännössä. Toki voi ostaa uuden navan ja purkaa ja koota kiekon  :Sarkastinen:  Mulla ei muuten oo mitään tuota kierrepakkaa vastaan lastenpyörässä, mutta tuo päivittämisen mahdottomuus on kyllä harmi. 

Noh, eiköhän se juniori pärjää tuollakin, tuo 14-34 on onneks halpa päivitys jos tuntuu että meno tyssää.

----------


## Sempre

> Uus kiekko lienee ainoa vaihtoehto käytännössä. Toki voi ostaa uuden navan ja purkaa ja koota kiekon  Mulla ei muuten oo mitään tuota kierrepakkaa vastaan lastenpyörässä, mutta tuo päivittämisen mahdottomuus on kyllä harmi. 
> 
> Noh, eiköhän se juniori pärjää tuollakin, tuo 14-34 on onneks halpa päivitys jos tuntuu että meno tyssää.



Uusien kiekkojen valikoima se valtava eepos onkin..


Tyssää se meno tuolla 14-34:llakin, vaatii aina välistä pillimehua...

----------


## teemasa

Painin ite samojen asioiden parissa juniorin 20-tuumaisen Trekin kanssa, Tourneyn vääntövaihtaja oli liian vaikeakäyttöinen.

Sunracelta löytyy tällainen Shimano-yhteensopiva 7-portainen vipu joka oli jonkin aikaa käytössä: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-right-1027523

Lopulta päädyin tilaamaan uuden kasettivaparilla varustetun takakiekon ja siihen kymppipakan sekä Shimanon Zeen vaihtajaksi. On kyllä toiminut hyvin ja Zeen kompakti koko ei ainakaan haittaa pienessä pyörässä.

Kiekon hankin tämmöisestä saksaputiikista: https://www.taylor-wheels.com

----------


## M A

^^Joo, ja tulee halvaksi sellaiset pikkupäivitykset
mehu ja suklaa pitää isommankin pyöräilijän polulla, näinhän se on  :Hymy: 

Voipi olla että tilaan tuollaisen 14-34 kasetin vielä ja vaihtelen kun tässä on nyt hyvin aikaa varustella pyörää ennen pojan synttäreitä.

----------


## eakin

Ennen kuin alkaa liikaa tuunaamaan, niin kannattaa lapsen antaa ajaa pyörää ja kysyä myös lapselta ja seurata miten ajaa. Tossa pojan 24 Vituksessa taitaa olla 12-32 pakka takana ja mietin et pitäisi saada 36 tai suurempi ratas taakse. Sitten kun seuraillu niin noissa ylämäissä ei se käytä edes tota 32:sta vaan runttaa pienemmällä vaihteella putkelta...

----------


## brilleaux

Frogin 52:n, ja Frogin pyörät yleensä näyttää nyt olevan kiven alla. Ens kesäksi pitäis tytölle löytää 52 Frog, 8-vaihteinen malli. 
Käytettynä löytämisen haastetta lisää se, että nykyinen 48 on Spotty-värityksellä ja muu ei kuulemma kelpaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Merlinillä olis mutta tietty suosisin mieluummin käytettyä.

Frogista senverran että aluksi oli jotain helkamaa tms+apupyöriä, ei vaan oppinut tai saanut ajatuksesta kiinni. Viikko Frogilla satulasta tukien ja ajoi itse ilman apupyöriä.
Kesä meni pyöräillessä, kun tyttö niin tykkää pyörästään.
Pyörällä on väliä.  :Hymy:

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Seuraavaksi pyöräksi pojalle ollut vahvassa harkinnassa Trek Roscoe 7, joka miellyttää myös hänen silmää. 2,8” renkaat helpottaa varmasti ajoa maastossa, koska ovat anteeksiantavammat ajolinjojen valinnan suhteen. Tämänhetkinen Trek Wahoo painaa about 9 kg ja hyppäys Roscoeen olisi painossa melkein 5 kg. Tämä voi olla aika iso muutos, kun kyseessä kohtuu hoikka, mutta pitkä tokaluokkalainen. S-koon pyörä painaa varmaan about 14,5 kg polkimien kera. Tolla Roscoella vois kyllä ottaa ensimmäisiä testejä myös aikuisten rinteissä bike parkissa, mutta pääpaino helpommassa polkuajossa pyöränhallintaa opetellen. Tähän hieman kevyempi peli ei olisi pahitteeksi. Millaisia ajatuksia herättää? Toki täysjoustokin voisi kiinnostaa, mutta noin 35 kg painavalle pojalle se ei olis varmastikaan ihan välttämätön.

----------


## Plihal

> Seuraavaksi pyöräksi pojalle ollut vahvassa harkinnassa Trek Roscoe 7, joka miellyttää myös hänen silmää. 2,8” renkaat helpottaa varmasti ajoa maastossa, koska ovat anteeksiantavammat ajolinjojen valinnan suhteen. Tämänhetkinen Trek Wahoo painaa about 9 kg ja hyppäys Roscoeen olisi painossa melkein 5 kg. Tämä voi olla aika iso muutos, kun kyseessä kohtuu hoikka, mutta pitkä tokaluokkalainen. S-koon pyörä painaa varmaan about 14,5 kg polkimien kera. Tolla Roscoella vois kyllä ottaa ensimmäisiä testejä myös aikuisten rinteissä bike parkissa, mutta pääpaino helpommassa polkuajossa pyöränhallintaa opetellen. Tähän hieman kevyempi peli ei olisi pahitteeksi. Millaisia ajatuksia herättää? Toki täysjoustokin voisi kiinnostaa, mutta noin 35 kg painavalle pojalle se ei olis varmastikaan ihan välttämätön.



Meillä tehtiin juuri vastaava vaihto isompaan, vanha pyörä oli siis wahoo, nykyiseksi pyöräksi valikoitui Marlin 7, XS-kokoisena, poika nyt 134cm pitkä. Aivan mainiolta vaikuttaa, yksi kisakin jo takana. Renkaat vaihtui XR2:sta kevyempiin, tubeless asennuskin onnistui. Paino nykyisellään alle 12kg.

----------


## Roto

Scottilta ihan kiinnostava junnujen enskapyörä Ransom 400 / 600 ens kaudelle. Ymmärsin nopeella vilkuilulla että sama runko, mutta toisessa 24” ja toisessa 26” kiekot, kammet kerrankin fiksun pituset 127mm ja 140mm. Satulaputki todella lyhyt, 320mm, iso plussa, toiminee dropperin kanssa. Reach 360mm, kun muissa vastaavissa (esim Yt jeffsy primus 26, Vpace moritz26) semmoset 400mm. Vielä ku tietäs että mikä se reachi pitäs olla n 140cm kuskille... https://www.scott-sports.com/se/en/p...ansom-600-bike

----------


## pviitane

Juniorin on aika siirtyä 24-tuumaiseen maastopyörään ja valinnan piti olla jo selvä: nyt on ajettu Cannondale Cujo 20-tuumaisella ja siitä on pidetty todella paljon joten ajattelin pysyä samassa konseptissa. Juniori harjoitteli viime vuonna salaa (heh) polkuajoa ja yllätti taidoillaan joten olin jo ajatellut päivittää napsun laadukkaampaan eli Cujo 24 Race -malliin. 

Huomasin kuitenkin, että ko. mallin hinta oli tälle kaudelle noussut 200 eurolla (799 -> 999) ja tämä pakottaa kyllä pohtimaan muita vaihtoehtoja. Löytyykö foorumilaisilta näkemyksiä vastaavista malleista? Tähän mennessä vastaan on tullut:

- Kona Honzo 24: 7-vaihteinen ratkaisu tuntuu vähän puutteelliselta, joustokeulan tarve ja hyödyt epäilyttävät

- Cube Reaction 240 SL: Painoltaan erittäin sopiva, toiveena olisi kuitenkin levyjarrut (mieluiten hydrauliset) 

- Orbea Laufey 24 H30: Lupaavat speksit, paino arvoitus, juniori toivoisi paksumpaa rengasta

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Mä päädyin lopulta tilaamaan pojalle synttärilahjaksi Woom 6 Off Airin. Painaa vähän reilu 10 kg eli varmasti aika paljon helpompi kevyen kuskin käsitellä pyörää kuin 14 kg painava Trek Roscoe, joka oli alunperin mielessä. Woom vaikutti oikein laadukkaalta koeajossa ja ajoasento oli mukavan tasapainoinen. Eihän toi ilmainen ollut, mutta uskon, että se pitää arvonsa hyvin, kun parin vuoden päästä pitää taas vaihtaa isompaan.  Tällainen siis: https://woombikes.com/en_US/shop/pro...-off-air-6-832

----------


## M A

Mites Vitus Nucleus 24? Eiks Pohjois-Irlanti (crc) oo vieläkin tullivapaa alue?

Edit: Näyttää yli 100 £ tulevan lisää kun vaihtaa toimitusmaan Suomeksi. Hinta-laatusuhde heikkenee aika olennaisesti tuossakin noin isolla korotuksella.

----------


## pviitane

Jep, Vitus oli vähän keskinkertaisen oloinen ja brexit-lisä hinnoittelussa ei auttanut asiaa.

Woom oli hyvä nosto, brändi oli tuttu mutta en tiennyt niillä olevan maastopyöriäkin. Jäykkäkeulainen Off 5 tuntui olevan juuri sitä mitä haettiin joten laitoin viime viikolla Diamond Bikesiin tilauksen ja eilen tulikin ilmoitus, että pyörä on lähtenyt tehtaalta. 

Vähän jännitti saatavuuden kanssa, koska tehtaan Saksan sivusto lupailee nyt toimitusta kesäkuulle, mutta tällä hetkellä kaikki näyttää lupaavalta.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Jep, Vitus oli vähän keskinkertaisen oloinen ja brexit-lisä hinnoittelussa ei auttanut asiaa.
> 
> Woom oli hyvä nosto, brändi oli tuttu mutta en tiennyt niillä olevan maastopyöriäkin. Jäykkäkeulainen Off 5 tuntui olevan juuri sitä mitä haettiin joten laitoin viime viikolla Diamond Bikesiin tilauksen ja eilen tulikin ilmoitus, että pyörä on lähtenyt tehtaalta. 
> 
> Vähän jännitti saatavuuden kanssa, koska tehtaan Saksan sivusto lupailee nyt toimitusta kesäkuulle, mutta tällä hetkellä kaikki näyttää lupaavalta.



Mulla arvio pyörän toimitukselle oli tähän helmi-maaliskuun vaihteeseen, niin uskalsin myydä pojan vanhan pyörän pois. Jos nyt muutaman viikon venyy, niin ei haittaa. Aika paljon tuli käytyä vaihtoehtoja läpi, ennen kuin päätyi Woomiin. Eihän ne ihan halvimpia pyöriä ole, mutta uskoisin, että pitää arvonsa hyvin. Muutenkin käytettyjen lasten pyörien markkina toimii hyvin, niin hieman korkeampi hankintahinta ei niin haittaa. Parin vuoden päästä tuosta saa kuitenkin ihan hyvin rahaa. Pojan edellinen kaksi vuotta vanha pyörä meni 27 minuutissa ilmoituksen laittamisesta noin 70 % uuden pyörän arvosta eli ei paha.

----------


## Njös-petter

Minkä ikäisille olette hankkineet täysjoustoja? Jos vauhdikas ajo  kiinnostaa 10-vuotiasta, mutta ajokokemusta ei ole erityisen paljon ja  ajotekniikassa on vielä hiomista, niin onkohan täysjousto ideana huono  vai erityisen huono? Suurimpana tulee mieleen korkeampi riskitaso  kovempien vauhtien myötä.

No, kun katsoin mitä nuo maksavat  (esim.  https://www.commencal-store.com/clas...21-c2x34388974),  niin ehkä sitten kuitenkin jäykkäperä.. Toisaalta Canyonilla olisi vähän  kohtuullisemmin hinnoiteltu  (https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mountai...ometry-section),  mutta tuossa on käsittämätön 400 mm satulaputki. Ylempänä mainittu  Scott Ransom taitaisi olla pieni hetken päästä.

----------


## Mohkku

Vauhtihan ei ole mikään absoluuttinen käsite. Maantiellä jossain tilanteessa 40 km/h voi olla maltillinen nopeus, mutta maastossa 10 km/h voi olla lujaa. En osaa ottaa kantaa täysjouston vaikutuksesta ajotekniikan opetteluun, mutta kukkaron hyvinvoinnin osalta jäykkäperä on ihan hyvä valinta. Silläkin voi ajaa lujaa, valitaan vain sopivat paikat. Ennen ajettiin täysjäykillä maastossa ja lujaa kai niilläkin mentiin. Meillä 10-vuotiaana ajettiin/ajetaan edelleen täysjäykällä ja nautitaan pyörän keveyden tuomasta hallittavuudesta.

Itse koitan ohjata tällaisilla näkökulmilla lasteni suhtautumista asioihin. Mainoksista ja kavereiden jutuista saa usein toisenlaisia vaikutteita.

----------


## Huoleton

Normaalien aikuisillekkin pätevien täpäri vs jäykkis argumenttien (hinta, paino, huollettavuus...) lisäksi lapselle on vaikeampi löytää sopiva runko mittasuhteiden takia. 10 vuotiata on monen mittasia.
Aikanaan kun omalle pojalle täpäriä kattelin niin ongelmana oli usein rungon korkeus. Toisena ongelmana oli ettei juomapulloa mahtunut kaikkiin pienimpiin runkoihin.

Jos noi saa ratkastua niin ilman muuta täysjoustoa alle vaan. Varmasti on kivempaa ajella.
Ite arvaisin niin päin että täysjousto olis turvallisempi kun jäykkäperä kun yllättävässä töyssyssä pysyy helpommin näpeissä. Mutta tottakai isoimmat erot on kuskissa eikä välineissä.
Ajotaitojen kehitykseen vaikuttaa eniten pyörän päällä käytetty aika, eli siinä mielessä mielekkäät vehkeet on tärkeitä.

Ainakin Sappeella on ollut vuokrapyöränä junnutäpäreitä. Tollanen vuokraus on kätevä tapa koittaa kuinka paljon kivempi se olis.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Olen kahdesti vuokrannut pojalleni Commencal:n junnutäpärin, oli silloin 9 vuotias ja noin 135 pitkä ja painoi melkein 30 kiloa. Tapahtumapaikat olivat Les Gets ja Järvsö, eli hissipyöräilylinjalla mentiin.Molemmat fillarit olivat 26 tuumaisilla renkailla ja arviolta noin 15 sentin joustolla. Kuskille pettymys oli suuri, kun oli kuvitellut pääsevänsä ajamaan yhtä pehmeästi toimivaa fillaria kuin aikuisilla. Hän sanoi että oma 8 sentin etujoustolla oleva fillari oli selkeästi pehmeämpi ajaa verrattuna vuokrafillariin. Tilanne oli hieman epäreilu, koska vuokrafillaria ei saanut säädettyä ihan niin pitkään kuin olisin halunnut ja en ole täysin varma että esimerkiksi haarukoita olisi huollettu mahdollisimman herkiksi.

Lyhyellä ja kevyellä kuskilla on monia hankaluuksia tuon tyyppisessä fillarissa. Vaikka pyörässä olisikin ilmajousitetut iskarit, ne valitettavasti eivat toimi hyvin matalilla paineilla. Manitou-keulaan joka kyseisissä vuokrapyörissä oli, laitettiin niin vähän ilmaa että keula juuri jaksoi nousta täyteen mittaan. Silti kuski ei saanut keulaa painumaan ajossa kuin viitisen senttiä. Takaiskarissa sama ongelma. Keulan "joustamattomuuteen" vaikuttaa myös fillarin korkea stack. Lyhyt kuski ei saa mitenkään painoa haarukan päälle, koska joutuu seisomaan polkimilla miltei suorana että kädet ylettyy tankoon.

Commencal ilmoittaa yllä olevan linkin fillarin painoksi 16 kg! Tuolla ei kyllä mielikseen pyörää polje, eli olisi ainoastaan hissipyöräilykäyttöön, ja siihenkin ihan kohtuuttoman painava kun ajatellaan että kuskin paino on luokkaa 30 kiloa. Osaspeksiä pitäisi aina miettiä kuskin painoa ajatellen, todella kevyt kuski ei tarvitse järeitä vanteita, DH-casing-renkaita jne...

Jos omalle lapselleni täpäriä olisin ostamassa valinta olisi V-Pace Moritz 275 Trail....tosin nekin ovat loppu valmistajalta, samoin kuin nuo Commencalit.

----------


## Peroni

Mun tytön eka pyörä hoikkana viisivuotiaana vajaa 115cm pituudessa oli Specialized Riprock 20, kun se oli hyvässä tarjouksessa. Piti hankkia lyhyempi satulaputki, että jalat ylsi maahan. Fillariautistien mukaan armottoman ylipainoinen pyörä, mikä tuhoaa ilon ajamisesta täysin, ja kasvunvaraakin oli hitosti, mutta niin vaan hauskaa oli läpi viime kesän ja nyt taas kevään lumilla ollut, jo sopusuhtaisemmin pyörän päälle sopien.
Ja hauskaa olisi varmasti ollut millä vaan markettipyörälläkin, tuskin olisi jäänyt yksikään kerta ajamatta, kunhan vaan pyörä olisi säilynyt ehjänä, kuten todennäköistä. Mutta näille lumille en olisi tyttöä vienyt perusprinsessapyörällä.

Totta kai 20kg lapsen alla on vähän väliä, että onko se pyörä 7kg vai 14kg, mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö hauskaa olisi kummalla vaan, varsinkin noin pienellä, joka ei paremmasta tiedä. Jollain 10-vuotiailla sitten voi jo vaikuttaa kaveripiirin kautta saadut vaikutteet, mutta varmaan useammin vielä siinäkin iässä vanhemmat opettaa kuinka sillä tai tolla pyörällä ei voi nauttia ajosta. Tietty jos kilpailemista harrastaa, niin sitten ikävä, jos läskin pyörän takia jää viimeiseksi, muuten aika merkityksettömiä tekijöitä.

----------


## Huoleton

> tuossa on käsittämätön 400 mm satulaputki



Jos tuo tarkottaa että 400mm satulaputki on liian pitkä niin sitten on varmaan pituuden puolesta vaikea löytää toimivaa täpäriä muuhun kun alamäkiajoon.
Jukka Häkämiehen kommentti painosta on myös hyvä. Aikuisten painolle tarkoitetut jousitukset ei toimi kevyillä lapsilla.

----------


## Njös-petter

Kiitos vastauksista - hyviä pointteja. Tuo fillarin kokeilu vuokraamalla on loistava idea.

Mainittu Commencal oli vähän huono esimerkki - tosiaan liian järeä ja painava yleiskäyttöön.

400 mm satulaputkesta - en ole asiaan perehtynyt sen enempää, mutta kiinnitti vaan huomion kun tuota kokoluokkaa löytyy monesta M-koon aikuisten pyörästä (toki junnu ei tarvi 200 mm hissitolppaa, joten se vähän kompensoi).

Pyörien saatavuus yleisesti näyttää kyllä siltä, että tämä saattaa jäädä teoreettiseksi pohdinnaksi.

----------


## pviitane

Tampereen Sportaxin konkurssipesän tyhjennys alkaa lauantaina -50% -hinnoilla (linkki Sportax-ketjussa). Kuvissa näytti olevan Woom Off -laatikko, mutta kuva on sen verran epäselvä, että kokoa ei erota..

----------


## RenZo

Mikä pyörä 8-vuotiaalle pojalle? Nuuksio Bike parkkiin lippu jo hommattu. Viime kesällä päästeli Cuben Acid 240 Discillä pari kertaa siellä kurssilla. Nyt mittaa 140cm ja 26" alkaisi olemaan sopivan kokoinen.

Mielessä pyörinyt seuraavat mallit:

Vitus Nucleus 26 https://vitusbikes.com/products/vitu...-hardtail-bike
Woom Off Air 6 https://woom.com/en_INT/bikes/off-air-6
Whyte 403 https://whyte.bike/collections/26er-.../products/403o
Frog MTB 69 https://www.frogbikes.fi/Mountain-Bi...MTB-69?whence=

Olisiko muita vaihtoehtoja vastaavassa hintaluokassa ehdotella? Ja mikä noista olisi nuoren rämäpään alle se kestävin vaihtoehto? Täysjoustot ampuu railakkaasti yli budjetin ja kovaa tuolla jäykkikselläkin varmasti mennään.

----------


## eakin

Varmaan näissä kuten monissa muissa voi olla että joutuu tyytymään siihen mitä on saatavilla. Vitukset menee todella nopeasti ja en tiedä saako noita muitakaan ensi kesälle? Orbea Laufey oli ihan mielenkiintoisia junnujen jäykkäperiä, joita varmaan ainakin vielä saisi.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Woomia ilmeisesti ihan ok saatavilla tai ainakin ollut. Pojan 6 Off Air pitäis tulla tällä tai ens viikolla. Täysjoustot tosiaan ongelmallisia kevyille kuskeille niin kuin yllä todettiin, joten eiköhän tuo etujousitus riitä.

Millä oot muuten hinannut lasta ylös? Tuskin kuitenkaan itse menee sompahissillä? Ois ajatuksista houkutella omaa poikaa vähän isompiin mäkiin tänä kesänä. Talman ja Sappeen lasten rinteissä käytiin viime kesänä täysjäykällä ihan hyvällä menestyksellä. Sappeen Ice Breaker tai Daisy vois olla hyvä next step. Hän ei tosin oo rämäpäisimmästä päästä, joten voi olla vielä liikaa hänelle nuo isommat rinteet. En halua liikaa puskea, ettei katoaisi kiinnostus hommaan.

----------


## Lare

https://www.naloobikes.com/en-bikes/...l-26-1x9-speed

Saatavuudesta ei mtn tietoa.

Pojalla on viime vuoden Vitus. Sen keula oli aika ankea. Alkuun ok. Pian se alkoi tahmata ja valutti öljyt rebound napista pihalle. Näköjään -21 mallissa on sama.
Crc kuitenkin maksoi uuden keulan jonka tilasin tilalle, 250e.

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## RenZo

> Varmaan näissä kuten monissa muissa voi olla että joutuu tyytymään siihen mitä on saatavilla. Vitukset menee todella nopeasti ja en tiedä saako noita muitakaan ensi kesälle? Orbea Laufey oli ihan mielenkiintoisia junnujen jäykkäperiä, joita varmaan ainakin vielä saisi.



Nyt vielä onneksi taitaa saada kun about heti tilaa. Tuo Orbea vaikutti todella lupaavalle. Laitoinkin siitä kyselyjä joka puolelle, että saisiko vielä jostain ennen kesää.





> Woomia ilmeisesti ihan ok saatavilla tai ainakin ollut. Pojan 6 Off Air pitäis tulla tällä tai ens viikolla. Täysjoustot tosiaan ongelmallisia kevyille kuskeille niin kuin yllä todettiin, joten eiköhän tuo etujousitus riitä.
> 
> Millä oot muuten hinannut lasta ylös? Tuskin kuitenkaan itse menee sompahissillä? Ois ajatuksista houkutella omaa poikaa vähän isompiin mäkiin tänä kesänä. Talman ja Sappeen lasten rinteissä käytiin viime kesänä täysjäykällä ihan hyvällä menestyksellä. Sappeen Ice Breaker tai Daisy vois olla hyvä next step. Hän ei tosin oo rämäpäisimmästä päästä, joten voi olla vielä liikaa hänelle nuo isommat rinteet. En halua liikaa puskea, ettei katoaisi kiinnostus hommaan.



Woomia näyttäisi saavan jopa heti varastosta, joten jos Obreaa ei löydy nopiasti niin pitää pistää sellainen tilaukseen.

Ja junnu kävi kesällä kaksi kertaa Nuuksiossa BikePark for Juniors kurssilla ja sompahissillä se ylös siellä meni. Tuo kurssi oli hyvä kun siinä juuri harjoiteltiin hissin käyttöä ja miten parkissa ajetaan. Jonkun pitää vaan hissikapula laittaa niin kyllä junnut sen kanssa ylös pääsee.  :Hymy:

----------


## Bnito

> Olen kahdesti vuokrannut pojalleni Commencal:n junnutäpärin, oli silloin 9 vuotias ja noin 135 pitkä ja painoi melkein 30 kiloa. Tapahtumapaikat olivat Les Gets ja Järvsö, eli hissipyöräilylinjalla mentiin.Molemmat fillarit olivat 26 tuumaisilla renkailla ja arviolta noin 15 sentin joustolla. Kuskille pettymys oli suuri, kun oli kuvitellut pääsevänsä ajamaan yhtä pehmeästi toimivaa fillaria kuin aikuisilla. Hän sanoi että oma 8 sentin etujoustolla oleva fillari oli selkeästi pehmeämpi ajaa verrattuna vuokrafillariin. Tilanne oli hieman epäreilu, koska vuokrafillaria ei saanut säädettyä ihan niin pitkään kuin olisin halunnut ja en ole täysin varma että esimerkiksi haarukoita olisi huollettu mahdollisimman herkiksi.
> 
> Lyhyellä ja kevyellä kuskilla on monia hankaluuksia tuon tyyppisessä fillarissa. Vaikka pyörässä olisikin ilmajousitetut iskarit, ne valitettavasti eivat toimi hyvin matalilla paineilla. Manitou-keulaan joka kyseisissä vuokrapyörissä oli, laitettiin niin vähän ilmaa että keula juuri jaksoi nousta täyteen mittaan. Silti kuski ei saanut keulaa painumaan ajossa kuin viitisen senttiä. Takaiskarissa sama ongelma. Keulan "joustamattomuuteen" vaikuttaa myös fillarin korkea stack. Lyhyt kuski ei saa mitenkään painoa haarukan päälle, koska joutuu seisomaan polkimilla miltei suorana että kädet ylettyy tankoon.
> 
> Commencal ilmoittaa yllä olevan linkin fillarin painoksi 16 kg! Tuolla ei kyllä mielikseen pyörää polje, eli olisi ainoastaan hissipyöräilykäyttöön, ja siihenkin ihan kohtuuttoman painava kun ajatellaan että kuskin paino on luokkaa 30 kiloa. Osaspeksiä pitäisi aina miettiä kuskin painoa ajatellen, todella kevyt kuski ei tarvitse järeitä vanteita, DH-casing-renkaita jne...
> 
> Jos omalle lapselleni täpäriä olisin ostamassa valinta olisi V-Pace Moritz 275 Trail....tosin nekin ovat loppu valmistajalta, samoin kuin nuo Commencalit.



Meillä juniori aloitti alamäki pyöräilyn pari vuotta sitten ja alkuun koitti myös vuokra fillaria pariin kertaan. Ajoi aluksi mondrakerin junnu täpärillä jossa tais olla joku 140mm joustoa. Ei tykännyt yhtään, seuraavalla kerralla alle vuokrattiin 10 vuotta vanha trekin freeride pyörä jossa vähän enemmän joustoa ja painoa ja tykkäs paljon. Trekillä sitten ajettiin sen syksyn ajot, oli sekin myynnissä kauden loputtua mutta olin oston kanssa myöhässä..

Talvella sitten hommasin vanhan dh pyörän (iron horse sunday wc) joka käytiin täysin läpi ja jolla on nyt yhden kauden ajanut. Yllättävän hyvin tuntuis toimivan vaikka painoa sen rapiat 17kg ja ehkä kooltaan vähän iso oli viime vuonna, mutta nyt alkaa jo olla mittaa tarpeeksi ja pyörä istuu alle hyvin...

Poluillekin tullut täpäriä katseltua mutta on tuo 130-150 senttiselle aika työn ja tuskan takana jos haluaa vähän huokeemmmalla sijoituksella selvitä eikä vaihtoehtoja kamalasti ole...nyt 155 senttisenä alkaisi jo S koot käymään aikuisten fillareista...

----------


## EemeIi

Tämä menee aihetta sivuten, mutta osaako joku suositella (pika)lokasuojia 20-tuumaiseen maastofillariin (Orbea MX20 Team)? SKS Shockblade olisi malliltaan ideaali, mutta tuohon ei näytä olevan muuta kuin aikuisten kokoja. Lasten mallit näyttävät sitten olevan enemmän pysyväkiinnitteisiä, mikä kuivilla keleillä tarkoittaa turhaa massaa, rämiseviä osia ja toki rumempaa pyörää.

----------


## M A

Mä laitoin juniorin pyörään ass saversit eteen ja taa. Motonetissä on ollut zefalin 16-24 sarjaa muistaakseni.

----------


## Njös-petter

> Jos omalle lapselleni täpäriä olisin ostamassa valinta olisi V-Pace Moritz 275 Trail....tosin nekin ovat loppu valmistajalta, samoin kuin nuo Commencalit.



Tuleva malli näyttää myös aika asialliselta - eipä tuossa taida olla muuta vikaa kuin normaalit hinta ja saatavuus.. https://www.vpace.de/the-gamechanger-moritz-2/

----------


## hitlike

Uudet 24' ja 26' Whitet näyttää tulleen myyntiin.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-240-lite...169330_1_style
https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style

----------


## Nikohai

> Uudet 24' ja 26' Whitet näyttää tulleen myyntiin.
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-240-lite...169330_1_style
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style



Näytti jo olevan tuo 26" lite loppu verkkokaupasta. Etujoustollinen 26" oli vielä saatavilla. Mitä mieltä sen hinta-laatusuhteesta? 

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-pro-...169333_1_style

----------


## M A

Keula näyttäisi olevan vaimentamaton jousikeula eli nk. pomppukeppi. Twist shift häiritsisi itseä mutta ei välttämättä jälkikasvua. Liipasimen ja uudet gripit saa tarvittaessa melko edullisesti. 

Varmasti ihan oiva paketti, mutta sen verran on lisähintaa ja painoa pelkästä keulasta, että jos jostain lähistöltä löytyy kivijalka jossa toista pyörää on niin hakisin tuon kevyemmän. Mutta varmaan loppukäyttäjästä kiinni meneekö tuo keula plussaksi vai miinukseksi arkiajossa.

----------


## Lare

Projekti meni ketuiksi. Mistä uusi 26 tai pieni 275 runko (mielellään pian). Tai 26 pyörä josta voi riisua osat veke ja laittaa toiset tilalle

----------


## mawen

Onko tullut jo käyttökokemuksia Woom OFF perheestä? Lähtökohtasesti jäykällä keulalla kiinnostaa, mutta kerro plussat ja miinukset myös AIRistakin!

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Onko tullut jo käyttökokemuksia Woom OFF perheestä? Lähtökohtasesti jäykällä keulalla kiinnostaa, mutta kerro plussat ja miinukset myös AIRistakin!



Hommasin pojalle keväällä synttärilahjaksi Woom OFF Air mallin 26” renkailla. Oikein hyvä pyörä ja täyttänyt sille asetetut odotukset. On ajettu maastossa ja hyvin on poika sitä pystynyt käsitellä, vaikkei liikaa kokemusta ole vielä maastoajosta. 

Pyörän paino oli yksi tärkeistä tekijöistä sitä hommatessa ja aika monta vaihtoehtoa kävin läpi. Kuski on 9-vuotias, mutta jo päälle 150 cm. Painoa kuitenkin vasta about 35 kg eli monet aikuisten pyörät XS tai S -koossa olisi aika paljon painavampia ja sillon kuskin pyörän painon suhde olisi aika eri. Toi joustokeulainen Woom painaa about 10 kg ja se on passeli kevyelle kuskille. Ehdoton plussa myös ilmakeulasta eikä niinkään pomppukepistä, mitä näissä yleensä on.

Bike parkissa ainakin lasten rinteissä olis tarkoitus testata tässä syksyn aikana. Varmasti nekin luonnistuu ihan hyvin.

----------


## jalkkis

Olisko vinkkejä mahdollisimman matalarakenteisista satuloista lasten pyörään, jotta sais satulaa vähän enempi alas? Tytölle tulossa, jos on merkitystä.

----------


## rcta

Saikos jostain lyhyempiä kampia junnumaasturiin? Tuommoiseen runkoon https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cube/analog-26-2014 rakenteilla 1x10 vekotin. Perus bsa keskiölaakeriin pitäisi sopia.

----------


## Lare

Sjs briteissä
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/cranks/1...black/?geoc=FI

Alilta

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/100500...0Q90.jpg_.webp

----------


## JTu

> Saikos jostain lyhyempiä kampia junnumaasturiin? Tuommoiseen runkoon https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cube/analog-26-2014 rakenteilla 1x10 vekotin. Perus bsa keskiölaakeriin pitäisi sopia.



Nelikanttikeskiölle taitaa suurin osa junnukammista olla. Juuri kuukausi sitten tilasin suoraan Frogilta 146mm mittaiset. Hakukenttään ”crank” niin näkyy valikoima. Parikymppiä kotiovelle toimitettuna (jostain syystä ei mennyt veroja/tulleja).

----------


## ytte07

Onkos kesän aikana kertynyt kokemuksia tuosta edellä mainitusta XXL:n Whiten XC 260 litestä?

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style

Käytiin sitä äsken kivijalassa koittamassa tyttären kanssa mutta ei ollut kuin valkoista tarjolla ja sehän ei ollut mieleinen. Harmaan saisi netistä tilaamalla. Hinta olisi ainakin omasta mielestä sopivan maltillinen.

----------


## Roto

> Saikos jostain lyhyempiä kampia junnumaasturiin? Tuommoiseen runkoon https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cube/analog-26-2014 rakenteilla 1x10 vekotin. Perus bsa keskiölaakeriin pitäisi sopia.



Trailcraft cycles ja Vpace on molemmat myyny erikseen niiden ”omia” kampia, mutta nyt näkyy olevan sold out molemmilla…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rcta

> Nelikanttikeskiölle taitaa suurin osa junnukammista olla. Juuri kuukausi sitten tilasin suoraan Frogilta 146mm mittaiset. Hakukenttään ”crank” niin näkyy valikoima. Parikymppiä kotiovelle toimitettuna (jostain syystä ei mennyt veroja/tulleja).



Kiitos, Frogit tilasin. Katotaan josko vieläkin tulisivat ilman tulleja.

----------


## migis

Ehkä hassu kysymys, mutta koittakaa kestää.

11-vuotias / 150 cm poika tartteisi kylille kestävän, ehkä käytetyn max. 300 euroa kustantavan pyörän, jolla ei niin väliä, vaikka välillä menisikin ympäri ja ottaisi osumaa, ja jota voisi säilytellä hieman huolettomammin kuin "ykköspyörää". Kun en nuorisomuodista ja muista kuin maastureista mitään tiedä, niin mikähän olisi järkevä vaihtehto?

- Joku Jopo tai vastaava?
- Tai voiko BMX-pyörällä oikeasti järkevästi taittaa muutamien kilsojen matkaa, ja minkälainen ja kokoinen moisen tulisi olla? Onnistuuko niillä esim. keuliminen ja muu harjoittelu, jota voisi verrata normaalin pyörän käsittelyyn? Näitä näyttää löytyvän erilaisilla jarrukomboilla. Joissain myös jalkajarru, onko mihinkään?
- Vai yrittääkö löytää jäykkis maastopyörän raato, jota kunnostaa tarpeen mukaan?
- Mitä muita vaihtoehtoja? 15 kg markettipyöriä karsastan, ja sellaista en mielellään hommaisi.

----------


## Benny

> Ehkä hassu kysymys, mutta koittakaa kestää.
> 
> 11-vuotias / 150 cm poika tartteisi kylille kestävän, ehkä käytetyn max. 300 euroa kustantavan pyörän, jolla ei niin väliä, vaikka välillä menisikin ympäri ja ottaisi osumaa, ja jota voisi säilytellä hieman huolettomammin kuin "ykköspyörää". Kun en nuorisomuodista ja muista kuin maastureista mitään tiedä, niin mikähän olisi järkevä vaihtehto?
> 
> - Joku Jopo tai vastaava?
> - Tai voiko BMX-pyörällä oikeasti järkevästi taittaa muutamien kilsojen matkaa, ja minkälainen ja kokoinen moisen tulisi olla? Onnistuuko niillä esim. keuliminen ja muu harjoittelu, jota voisi verrata normaalin pyörän käsittelyyn? Näitä näyttää löytyvän erilaisilla jarrukomboilla. Joissain myös jalkajarru, onko mihinkään?
> - Vai yrittääkö löytää jäykkis maastopyörän raato, jota kunnostaa tarpeen mukaan?
> - Mitä muita vaihtoehtoja? 15 kg markettipyöriä karsastan, ja sellaista en mielellään hommaisi.




Tosta uusi alle  :Hymy: 

26" renkailla

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style

Tai 

24" renkailla


https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-240-lite...169329_1_style

----------


## migis

Enpä ole huomannu noiden noin edukkaita olevan. Toisaalta kakkospyöräksi tulossa ja huoletonta käyttöä odotettavissa, joten voisi olla valmiiksi kolhittu. Pitääpä katsella löytyykö.

Bmx:stä olisi vielä kiva kuulla kokemuksia, jos jollain tällä palstalla niitä on.

----------


## rcta

> Kiitos, Frogit tilasin. Katotaan josko vieläkin tulisivat ilman tulleja.



Juu no niin, enpä hoksannu että Frogin kammet on suorat eikä näin ollen toimi. Trailcraftit ois varmaan hyvät, pakko vissiin odotella niitä.

----------


## Samuli82

Oon hankkimas itselleni Orbea Laufey H-LTD jäykkäperää. Samasta liikkeestä sais 125cm pojalleni Laufey 24 h30 (täysjäykkä) pyörän ~700€.

Ajatus ”samasta” pyörästä kutkuttaa ja houkuttaa. Kuitenkin taustalla ajatukset pyörii väkisinkin Woom off 5 ympärillä. Pyörät ovat melko samantyylisiä, osien spekseissä kuitenkin kaikki hieman erilaista. En osaa verrata näitä mitenkään. Laufeystä ei löydy hirveesti kokemuksia netistä. Painoa ei ilmoiteta. Uskoisin sen olevan jopa 2kg painavampi mutta onko se sitten tarpeeksi määräävä tekijä? Woom on erittäin kevyt 8,6kg, Orbea varmasti keskitasoa. Woomia ei pääse koeajamaan kun on tilauskamaa.

Edit: Laufey on 10,8kg

----------


## kharik

Laufey on erityisesti keulakulmaltaan erillainen, enemmän ns. All-Mountain tyyppinen ja sopii paremmin vauhdikkaaseen ajoon. Loiva keula, ainakin joustettuna, antaa enemmän anteeksi kuin jyrkempi keulakulma. Jyrkemmällä keulakulmalla on helpompi kierrellä kiviä ja kikkailla menemään. Meillä on pojalla laufey 27, painavahan se on mutta muuten näyttää kulkevan hyvin. Isillä kun on kanssa laufey niin on kiva ajella samoilla pyörillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Benny

Käytiin hakemassa poitsulle tuo Whyten 303, kun sattui paikallisesta kivijalasta löytymään koeajettavaksi. Olin jo melkeinpä lukinnut tuohon Woom 5 Off Airiin, mutta saatavuus on ollut niin huonoa, että koeajoa ei ole ollut mahdollista tehdä. Parin lenkin pohjalta näyttäisi olevan nappiostos. ~1.5kg painavampi tuo on kuin Woom jäykkäkeulaisena, mutta Whyten lyhyempi vaakaputki, jyrkempi istuinputken kulma ja loivempi keulakulma tuntuisi olevan pelkkää plussaa, varsinkin kun kuljettaja on pituuden puolesta vielä aivan alarajalla. Joustokeula oli toiveissa, mutta se nyt jäi toistaiseksi uupumaan, mutta näyttäisi interwebin ihmeellisestä maailmasta löytyvän kohtuuhintaan 24" ilmakeuloja jos sen nyt päättää tuohon päivittää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lare

Uusimmassa Enduro-nettilehdessä on testattu lasten maastopyöriä.
https://enduro-mtb.com/en/

----------


## M A

^Ihan hyvä juttu. Pyörävertailut ei paljoa itseä lämmitä, kun halvimmatkin pyörät testissä on jo aika kalliita. Ehkä jonkun cuben ja orbean olis voinut ottaa mukaan 400-600€ haarukassa  :Sarkastinen: 
Toki woom off 5 on jo vahva ehdokas seuraavaksi pyöräksi, mutta tää nykyinen 20" alkaa vasta olla sopiva joten ei hötkyillä.

Oivan havainnon olivat tehneet lapsista ja jakaneet käyttäjät kahteen ryhmään: "easy riders" ja "shredders". Pystyn omat kolme lasta jakamaan helposti näihin ryhmiin  :Leveä hymy:  kuopus 2v vastaa täysin tätä kuvausta: "shredders are born a few screws loose in their head" :P kaks vanhempaa ovat enemmän kruisailijoita  :Hymy: 

Muutenkin ihan hyviä pointteja lapsille sopivista komponenteista ja keskiön leveydestä. Pojan Vituksessa oon katellut että polkimien akseli voisi helposti olla ainakin 10mm kapeampi, mutta ei se toisaalta pahalta näytä. Kehuvat vaan niin kovasti kapeaa q-factoria että vähän ihmetyttää. Sen sijaan vapaarataspakka on hankala tapaus. Pojalla alkaa pikkuhiljaa heräillä kiinnostus polkuajeluun, ja siihen tuo 14-28 on aivan liian suppea. 14-34 pakkoja ei vaan saa mistään tällä hetkellä.  Overkill ratkaisu olisi hankkia jostain uusi napa kasettivaparilla ja kasauttaa takakiekko sillä. Tai sit odottelee että noita pakkoja tulis joskus taas myyntiin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Benny

Onko kukaan punninnut Woom 5 Off tai off airia? Pitääkö noi ilmoitetut painot kutinsa? Tuo whyte 303 mikä hommattiin, oli ainakin lihonnut matkalla tehtaalta pyöräkauppaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähti muuten 640g pyörivistä massoista pois, kun vaihtoi nuo Smart Samit, Rocket Roneihin ja kevyemmät sisurit sisään. Tossa oli hinta/grammasuhde kohdillaan.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Itse itselleni vastaten. Päätin ottaa Nishikin rohkeasti kun sen tällä viikolla piti verkkikseen tipahtaa. Noh, Verkkokaupan toimitusaika-arvio venähti kerralla 2-3kk eteenpäin. Wiggle lupasi -21 vm. Vitusta erittäin todenäköisesti 4-5 vkon toimitusajalla joten se se sitten on. Marraskuussa on pojan synttärit joten siihen pitäisi saada.
> 
> Totesin vielä että tuo pienikokoinen kohta nelivuotias tyttö ei oikein pärjää vanhalla 12-tuumaisella markettipyörällä. Islan Cnoc 14s pitäs jostain varmaan kaivaa. Ei kellään lojuis ylimääräisenä



Löytyikö Isla tai jokin muu vastaava? Olisi mukava kuulla kokemuksia.

----------


## Samuli82

24” laufey on hieman liian iso 125cm pojalle mutta ajaminen onnistuu ja luultavasti tänään viimeistellään kauppa. Keväällä jos mitta olis kasvanut puuttuvia senttejä. Aika hauskan näkönen pyörä kun on niinkuin kutistettu aikuisten pyörä. Vakuuttavan olonen peli.

Ainut kappale kaupungissa ja myyjä sanoi et kesti 1,5 vuotta saada sekin kappale. Ei hirveesti kiinnostellut alentaa hintaa, 700€.

----------


## M A

> Löytyikö Isla tai jokin muu vastaava? Olisi mukava kuulla kokemuksia.



Löytyi 14-l kokoinen punainen Isla. S-kokoinen isla olisi meille kyllä ollut optimi, mutta niitä ei sattunut vastaan niin mennään tuolla.

Käyttäjä on ollut tosi tyytyväinen. Pyörähän on "perinteiseen" lastenpyörään verrattuna paljon paremmin lapsen mittasuhteille sopiva. Pidempi runko tuo tilaa ja polkemisasento on paljon luontevampi. Parempaan geometriaan kun lisää toimivat jarrut ja lähes puolet pienemmän painon, niin onhan tuo hieno peli pienelle lapselle. Käsijarrut tyttö oppi nopeasti ja nyt pystyy laskemaan jo pitkiä jyrkkiä mäkiä vaikka mikään hurjapää ei olekaan pyörän selässä. Potkupyörästä suoraan käsijarrulliseen siirtyminen on kyllä ehdottomasti järkevää. Sen verran vakuuttunut olin tästä valitusta linjasta, että esikoisella palvellut teräsrunkoinen 16" pyörä jatkoi jo matkaa ja nuoremmille ostetaan jotain kevyempää ja muutenkin fiksumpaa. 

Tyttö on sen verran lyhytkasvuinen, että olen koittanut etsiä Mondrakerin leader 16 pyörää seuraavaksi. Ikää on kohta 5v ja pituutta karvan alle metri. Ensi kesänä voisi jo tuollainen 16" mennä ja tuo 14" jäisi pikkuveljen ensipyöräksi. Tuo reikäpäinen kaksivuotias yrittää muutenkin jatkuvasti päästä ajamaan siskonsa pyörällä, mutta ihan ei pituus vielä riitä  :Leveä hymy: 


Ainoa moite pyörään liittyen on renkaiden saatavuus. Ensimmäinen omistaja oli jarrutellut renkaat jo kankaille parista kohtaa. Viime keväänä koitin ostaa uusia, mutta en löytänyt paikallisista tai ylipäätään Suomalaisista kaupoista 14" renkaita. Bikeinn lopulta myi 14" kendat 10€/kpl ja reilu kymppi posteja päälle. Ovat pikkaisen ensiasennusrenkaita leveämmät mikä on tässä tapauksessa ihan positiivista. 






> Onko kukaan punninnut Woom 5 Off tai off airia? Pitääkö noi ilmoitetut painot kutinsa? Tuo whyte 303 mikä hommattiin, oli ainakin lihonnut matkalla tehtaalta pyöräkauppaan 
> 
> Lähti muuten 640g pyörivistä massoista pois, kun vaihtoi nuo Smart Samit, Rocket Roneihin ja kevyemmät sisurit sisään. Tossa oli hinta/grammasuhde kohdillaan.



Esikoisen luokkakaverilla on tuollainen 5 off. Pitää koittaa joskus kysäistä isältä ovatko punninneet  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Vituksen ensiasennusrenkaina olevat Vee Crown Gemit 20x2.6 ovat valmistajan mukaan miltei kilon kappale. Rakettirenkailla saisi siis ainakin teoriassa jopa kilon pois painosta, mutta annan juniorin kuluttaa tuon takasen sileäksi ensin  :Kieli pitkällä:  Kaikki jarrutukset tehdään tietenkin takajarru pohjassa mahdollisimman kovasta vauhdista, joten hyvässä vauhdissa ollaan sen osalta  :Cool:

----------


## Benny

> Esikoisen luokkakaverilla on tuollainen 5 off. Pitää koittaa joskus kysäistä isältä ovatko punninneet 
> 
> Vituksen ensiasennusrenkaina olevat Vee Crown Gemit 20x2.6 ovat valmistajan mukaan miltei kilon kappale. Rakettirenkailla saisi siis ainakin teoriassa jopa kilon pois painosta, mutta annan juniorin kuluttaa tuon takasen sileäksi ensin  Kaikki jarrutukset tehdään tietenkin takajarru pohjassa mahdollisimman kovasta vauhdista, joten hyvässä vauhdissa ollaan sen osalta



Hienoa! olisi ihan kiva tietää faktana, onko ne tosiaan noin kevyitä.

Noi Smart Samit oli myös leveämmät ja korkeammat kuin Raketit (2.35" vs 2.1" ja korkeudessa 8mm ero), mikä olisi tietenkin täysjäykässä pyörässä omalla tavallaan hyödyksi, mutta ajattelin noin ison kevennyksen pyörivissä massoissa olevan enemmän hyödyksi noin pienelle polkijalle. Speksasin siihen jo tuon Rst F1rst:n 60mm joustolla olevan ilmakeulan, jos niitä vain joskus tulee interwebbiin tarjolle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Löytyi 14-l kokoinen punainen Isla. S-kokoinen isla olisi meille kyllä ollut optimi, mutta niitä ei sattunut vastaan niin mennään tuolla.
> 
> Käyttäjä on ollut tosi tyytyväinen. Pyörähän on "perinteiseen" lastenpyörään verrattuna paljon paremmin lapsen mittasuhteille sopiva. Pidempi runko tuo tilaa ja polkemisasento on paljon luontevampi. Parempaan geometriaan kun lisää toimivat jarrut ja lähes puolet pienemmän painon, niin onhan tuo hieno peli pienelle lapselle. Käsijarrut tyttö oppi nopeasti ja nyt pystyy laskemaan jo pitkiä jyrkkiä mäkiä vaikka mikään hurjapää ei olekaan pyörän selässä. Potkupyörästä suoraan käsijarrulliseen siirtyminen on kyllä ehdottomasti järkevää. Sen verran vakuuttunut olin tästä valitusta linjasta, että esikoisella palvellut teräsrunkoinen 16" pyörä jatkoi jo matkaa ja nuoremmille ostetaan jotain kevyempää ja muutenkin fiksumpaa. 
> 
> Tyttö on sen verran lyhytkasvuinen, että olen koittanut etsiä Mondrakerin leader 16 pyörää seuraavaksi. Ikää on kohta 5v ja pituutta karvan alle metri. Ensi kesänä voisi jo tuollainen 16" mennä ja tuo 14" jäisi pikkuveljen ensipyöräksi. Tuo reikäpäinen kaksivuotias yrittää muutenkin jatkuvasti päästä ajamaan siskonsa pyörällä, mutta ihan ei pituus vielä riitä



Kiitos kuulumisista! Tänne tilattiin 3-vuotiaalle pojalle Strider 14x poljinsetin kera tältä erää. Sellainen osoittautui "mahdottomaksi" löytää käytettynä. Korona-ajan alusta palvellut, rakas 12x (potkupyörä) menee pikkuveljelle. 12x geometriaan ja painoon pätee paljon samaa, mitä kirjoittelit Islasta. Keveydestä on iloa myös silloin, jos/kun menee kantamiseksi.12x näkyy  myös paljon käytettynä myynnissä. Toivottavasti 14x osoittautuu siis yhtä hyväksi. Suurin syy päivitykseen juuri nyt oli oikeiden jarrujen tarve (huojentavaa lukea, että teillä opittiin käsijarrut) - kuskin koon kasvaessa kengänpohjajarrutus on alkanut menettää tehonsa alamäissä..

----------


## Ruispuntti

Laitoin puntariin roikkumaan Woom off 5 sekä off 4. En jaksanu purkaa polkimia seisontajalkaa ja muita lisä romppeita mitä oli muksujen pyörissä kiinni. Punnitut painot off 5 9,2kg ja off 4 8,4kg eli aika lähellä on ilmoitettuja painoja kun vähentelee polkimet sun muut kilkkeet painosta pois. 

Keveitä ovat siis ja ehdottomasti parhaita tuossa hintaluokassa ainakin mihin itse olen törmännyt. Voin suositella sijoittamista Woom Off:iin. Noilla on rymistelty myös Mielakassa ja Rukalla bike parkissa. Iso plussa kunnon vaihteista ja jarruista.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Meillä myös oltu tyytyväisiä Woom Off Air 6 -pyörään. On kevyt ja tasapainoinen sekä kevyemmän kuskin helppo käsitellä. Pääosa ajosta poluilla, mutta Sappeella toimi kivasti myös lastenrinteissä.

----------


## Benny

> Laitoin puntariin roikkumaan Woom off 5 sekä off 4. En jaksanu purkaa polkimia seisontajalkaa ja muita lisä romppeita mitä oli muksujen pyörissä kiinni. Punnitut painot off 5 9,2kg ja off 4 8,4kg eli aika lähellä on ilmoitettuja painoja kun vähentelee polkimet sun muut kilkkeet painosta pois. 
> 
> Keveitä ovat siis ja ehdottomasti parhaita tuossa hintaluokassa ainakin mihin itse olen törmännyt. Voin suositella sijoittamista Woom Off:iin. Noilla on rymistelty myös Mielakassa ja Rukalla bike parkissa. Iso plussa kunnon vaihteista ja jarruista.



Ok, hyvä tietää. Vähän näin jälkikäteen ärsyttää tuo whyten harrastama painojen pyöristely näiden lasten pyörien kanssa...olisi pitänyt vaan punnita liikkeessä.

Muuten tuo whyten geometria näyttäisi olevan aika toimiva. Monet paikat meni ajamalla missä aiemmin tunkattiin  :Hymy:

----------


## JarskiAi

Ostin pojalle käytetyn 7-vaihteisen pyörän joka kaipaa pientä laittoa. Vaihdevipu kaipaa vaihtoa.  https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383708...Revoshift-37-v tällainen on tällä hetkellä. Onko tämä hyvä, kun poika pitää raskaana vaihtaa pienemmälle tällä. Vaihdan vaijerin samalla, voi johtua raskas vaihtaminen ruostuneesta vaijeristakin.

Mitä suosittelisitte?

Poika 5v ja pyörä cube race 200

----------


## Kepsu

Kannattaa laittaa triggeri tilalle. Nuo väännettävät ovat lapsille liian jäykkiä ja liian paksuja että saisi edes kunnon otteen. Saa kotimaasta alle kahteen kymppiin, tosin joutuu investoimaan uusiin grippehinkin...
Esim. VAIHDEVIPU 7-V. SL-M315 ALTUS SHIMANO Fillarkellarista 19.90.
Pojalla oli hetken samanlainen konkeli johon vaihdoin tuollaisen, alkoi vaihteiden käyttö sujumaan.

----------


## Benny

> Ostin pojalle käytetyn 7-vaihteisen pyörän joka kaipaa pientä laittoa. Vaihdevipu kaipaa vaihtoa.  https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383708...Revoshift-37-v tällainen on tällä hetkellä. Onko tämä hyvä, kun poika pitää raskaana vaihtaa pienemmälle tällä. Vaihdan vaijerin samalla, voi johtua raskas vaihtaminen ruostuneesta vaijeristakin.
> 
> Mitä suosittelisitte?
> 
> Poika 5v ja pyörä cube race 200



Vaijeri ja vaijerin kuori.

----------


## JarskiAi

> Vaijeri ja vaijerin kuori.



Edellinen pikku omistaja on tainnut olla rämäpää kuski kun on päässyt pyörä huonoon kuntoon  :Leveä hymy:  nyt olen vaihtanut uuden vaihtajan korvakkeen, alkoi vaihteetkin napsumaan kohdilleen. Jarruvaijerit kuorineen tulossa postissa. Samoin on tuo uusi vaihdevaijerikin kuorineen jo pöydällä, mutta huomasin että tuo vaihdevipu on jo kertaalleen liimattu kasaan. Triggeri voisi toimia paremmin lapsen käsissä. Samoin näyttää jarrukahvakin ottaneen osumaa. Bikesterissa on yhdet jarrukahvat jotka on tehty lasten käsille, niin pitänee sellaiset tilata samoihin postimaksuihin uuden vaihdevivun kanssa.

https://www.bikester.fi/xlc-bl-v11-j...t-M457126.html 

https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-sl-m...?vgid=G1105709

Luulisi toimivan lapsen käsissä hyvin?

----------


## Viltto

Paljon se whyte 303 paino sitten oli? Kiinnostaa tietää kun vähän samanlaista tässä pojalle katselin.

----------


## Benny

> Paljon se whyte 303 paino sitten oli? Kiinnostaa tietää kun vähän samanlaista tässä pojalle katselin.



Nyt en tarkkaa painoa muista ennen muutoksia. 1kg ei ole kovin kaukana ilmoitetusta, eli 11.3kg. 2.25" smart sam -> 2.1" Rocket ron, kevyemmät sisurit, kevyempi ohjaustanko ja kevyempi satulatolppa ja nyt paino ilman polkimia oli 10.2kg.

Muuten pyörä on ollut kyllä hyvä. Esimerkiksi Woomiin verrattuna loivempi keulakulma ja jyrkempi satulaputken kulma ovat varmasti olleet eduksi. Hyvin kiipeää ja hyvin laskee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Benny

Onko kukaan kokeillut 24" Rocket Roneja ilman sisuria? Kyseessä siis tuo 2.1" performance mikä ei virallisesti ole TLE rengas.

----------


## Roto

> Onko kukaan kokeillut 24" Rocket Roneja ilman sisuria? Kyseessä siis tuo 2.1" performance mikä ei virallisesti ole TLE rengas.



Joo mä oon, pojan VPace Max24 pyörässä tuli rocket ronit mukana. En nyt muista mitä kyljissä luki, mutta todella kevyet ne oli - varmaan sama kumi? Kyl ne tiivisty orange sealilla ihan ok, pari päivää pumppailuja ja ajoa/ heilutteluja siin tais mennä että ei enää hiljalleen tyhjentyny. Sittemmin ne vaihtu Hans Dampfeihin ku piti saada rouheempaa kuviota.

----------


## Benny

> Joo mä oon, pojan VPace Max24 pyörässä tuli rocket ronit mukana. En nyt muista mitä kyljissä luki, mutta todella kevyet ne oli - varmaan sama kumi? Kyl ne tiivisty orange sealilla ihan ok, pari päivää pumppailuja ja ajoa/ heilutteluja siin tais mennä että ei enää hiljalleen tyhjentyny. Sittemmin ne vaihtu Hans Dampfeihin ku piti saada rouheempaa kuviota.



Pikasella guuglauksella olivat nuo samat kumit  :Hymy:  

Kaipa se täytyy gettotubelestakin joskus kokeilla  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit:

Näköjään nuo swalben LiteSkin kumit ovat valmistajankin mukaan käypäset litkutettaviksi, mutta saattaa muutaman päivän vuotaa ennen kuin kyljet kunnolla tiivistyvät.

----------


## PantseO

Tuli 6 v. muksulle hankittua käytetty Specialized Jett 20". Sain hyvään hintaan käytännössä ajamattoman pyörän mutta tuossahan ei sitten ollut vaihteita. Asiaan sen kummemmin perehtymättä ajattelin, etei se nyt niin vaikeaa voi olla mutta taisin olla väärässä. Yksistään osista tulee jo aika mehevä summa. Mietinkin nyt, että olisiko kuitenkin parempi myydä tuo pois ja ostaa kokonaan uusi fillari vaihteilla?

----------


## #78

> Tuli 6 v. muksulle hankittua käytetty Specialized Jett 20". Sain hyvään hintaan käytännössä ajamattoman pyörän mutta tuossahan ei sitten ollut vaihteita. Asiaan sen kummemmin perehtymättä ajattelin, etei se nyt niin vaikeaa voi olla mutta taisin olla väärässä. Yksistään osista tulee jo aika mehevä summa. Mietinkin nyt, että olisiko kuitenkin parempi myydä tuo pois ja ostaa kokonaan uusi fillari vaihteilla?



Tämän hetkisillä osien saatavuudella ja hinnoilla ei voi suositella vaihteiden laittamista sinkulaan. 20" on omien kokemusten mukaan erittäin lyhytikäinen pyörä (ihan max 2v), kun käy jo pieneksi. Vahva suositus hommata valmiiksi vaihteellinen malli.

----------


## Benny

Onko porukalla kokemuksia Sr suntourin 24" ilmakeulasta? Tarkka malli siis SR Suntour XCR Air LO DS 24". 

Olen nyt arponut tuon ja RST f1rst airin välillä. Rst:tä on netissä kehuttu paljon. Siitä löytyy öljyvaimennin, rebound säätö ja on ~200g kevyempi. Suntouriin näytti vaan löytyvän varaosia paremmin ja hintakin reilu 50€ vähemmän.

----------


## santei

https://konaworld.com/fire_mountain.cfm

XS-kokoisena pojalle harkinnassa. Jousikeula vaan ei oikein miellytä. Menisköhän geometria aivan pilalle jos laittaisi 120mm joustavan 27,5 revelationin keulille? Ja toki 27,5 kiekon myös.

En nyt muuten edes harkitsisi mutta sattuu tuollainen keula ja kiekko pyöriä varastossa ylimääräisenä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Saa toki muitakin 26 tuumaisia tai erittäin pieniä 27,5 pyöriä ehdottaa. Tyttärellä on Whyte 806 XS mutta on liian iso tuolle 135cm pitkälle pojalle. Mutta kuitenkin nykyinen 302 Whyte alkaa jäädä pieneksi.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> https://konaworld.com/fire_mountain.cfm
> 
> XS-kokoisena pojalle harkinnassa. Jousikeula vaan ei oikein miellytä. Menisköhän geometria aivan pilalle jos laittaisi 120mm joustavan 27,5 revelationin keulille? Ja toki 27,5 kiekon myös.
> 
> En nyt muuten edes harkitsisi mutta sattuu tuollainen keula ja kiekko pyöriä varastossa ylimääräisenä. 
> 
> Saa toki muitakin 26 tuumaisia tai erittäin pieniä 27,5 pyöriä ehdottaa. Tyttärellä on Whyte 806 XS mutta on liian iso tuolle 135cm pitkälle pojalle. Mutta kuitenkin nykyinen 302 Whyte alkaa jäädä pieneksi.



Millaisella budjetilla liikkeellä? Ostin pojalle viime vuonna Woomin Off Air 6:n ja olleet niin kuski kuin isä erittäin tyytyväisiä siihen. On tosi kevyt eli helppo kevyen kuskin käsitellä pyörää. Suosituspituus lähtee 140 sentistä, mutta luulen, että menisi 135 cm pitkällekin. Ja kevääseen mennessä ehtii varmasti kasvaa muutaman sentin.

----------


## Tumbes

Täällä +*5v poika ~116cm inseam noin 55-56cm* tällä hetkellä. Helkkarin hienosti ajellut pari vuotta *Islan Cnoc 16* mutta nyt alkaa tuntua pieneltä. Mietin että onkohan mitään mahkuja jotain käypästä pyörämallia jolla onnistuisi siirtyä ensi kesän aikana *24*", jäisi tuo välimalli 20" kokonaan pois. Vai pitäisikö vielä ensi kesä koittaa sitkutella Islalla ja sitten hankkia joku 24". Budjetti *~400-500e* paikkeilla. 

Onko hyviä ideoita? Ei taida vielä tämän kevään pyöriä paljon löytyä verkkokaupoista.

----------


## santei

> Millaisella budjetilla liikkeellä? Ostin pojalle viime vuonna Woomin Off Air 6:n ja olleet niin kuski kuin isä erittäin tyytyväisiä siihen. On tosi kevyt eli helppo kevyen kuskin käsitellä pyörää. Suosituspituus lähtee 140 sentistä, mutta luulen, että menisi 135 cm pitkällekin. Ja kevääseen mennessä ehtii varmasti kasvaa muutaman sentin.



Jotain 500-1300€ välillä olen henkisesti varautunut maksamaan. Pitääpä tutustua tuohon Woomiin! Nopeasti katsottuna näyttäisi löytyvän halvempi jäykällä keulalla varustettu versio. Ihan vaan sillä silmällä, että jos saisi tuon ylimääräisen joustokeulan hyödynnettyä tuohon ja siten vähän rahaa säästettyä. Saisi sen toki varmaan myytyä.

Miltä Woomin geometria on vaikuttanut? On hieman jyrkempi kuin Whyte mutta tuskin kuitenkaan mikään otb-kone maaston puolella?

Saatavuus voi Woomilla olla haasteena, kuten myös Whytellä. Tuota Konaa on heti saatavilla. On tässä toki kesään vielä aikaa, jolloin akuutein tarve on.





> Täällä +*5v poika ~116cm inseam noin 55-56cm* tällä hetkellä. Helkkarin hienosti ajellut pari vuotta *Islan Cnoc 16* mutta nyt alkaa tuntua pieneltä. Mietin että onkohan mitään mahkuja jotain käypästä pyörämallia jolla onnistuisi siirtyä ensi kesän aikana *24*", jäisi tuo välimalli 20" kokonaan pois. Vai pitäisikö vielä ensi kesä koittaa sitkutella Islalla ja sitten hankkia joku 24". Budjetti *~400-500e* paikkeilla. 
> 
> Onko hyviä ideoita? Ei taida vielä tämän kevään pyöriä paljon löytyä verkkokaupoista.



https://whyte.bike/products/302

Tuommoisen ostin omalle pojalle vastaavassa tilanteessa. Aluksi toki aavistuksen iso mutta hienosti pärjäsi. Nyt 135cm ja alkaa olla pieni. Vakio satulatolpasta loppuu säätövara ym.

Tosin käsittääkseni ei ole vielä Whytejä kauppoihin saapunut joten toimitusajoista ei vielä tietoa. Ainakaan paikallinen kauppias ei uskaltanut arviota antaa.

----------


## Roto

Meil aikanaan poika siirty Isla Cnoc 16:sta suoraan VPace Max24 fillariin. Oli n 120cm. Vähän standover korkeus oli rajoilla, mutta tyytyväisenä se ajeli alusta asti.

----------


## Vivve

> Täällä +*5v poika ~116cm inseam noin 55-56cm* tällä hetkellä. Helkkarin hienosti ajellut pari vuotta *Islan Cnoc 16* mutta nyt alkaa tuntua pieneltä. Mietin että onkohan mitään mahkuja jotain käypästä pyörämallia jolla onnistuisi siirtyä ensi kesän aikana *24*", jäisi tuo välimalli 20" kokonaan pois. Vai pitäisikö vielä ensi kesä koittaa sitkutella Islalla ja sitten hankkia joku 24". Budjetti *~400-500e* paikkeilla. 
> 
> Onko hyviä ideoita? Ei taida vielä tämän kevään pyöriä paljon löytyä verkkokaupoista.



Tuolla budjetilla kärkkyisin esim. Verkkokauppa.comissa myytävää Beany Zeroa.

----------


## Benny

> Täällä +*5v poika ~116cm inseam noin 55-56cm* tällä hetkellä. Helkkarin hienosti ajellut pari vuotta *Islan Cnoc 16* mutta nyt alkaa tuntua pieneltä. Mietin että onkohan mitään mahkuja jotain käypästä pyörämallia jolla onnistuisi siirtyä ensi kesän aikana *24*", jäisi tuo välimalli 20" kokonaan pois. Vai pitäisikö vielä ensi kesä koittaa sitkutella Islalla ja sitten hankkia joku 24". Budjetti *~400-500e* paikkeilla. 
> 
> Onko hyviä ideoita? Ei taida vielä tämän kevään pyöriä paljon löytyä verkkokaupoista.



Whyte 303. Valmistajan mukaan 120cm ylöspäin, joka pitää aikalailla paikkansa. Pitkä pyörähän se on alarajalla pituuden puolesta olevalle, mutta meidän jäppinen on pärjännyt sillä hyvin.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Jotain 500-1300€ välillä olen henkisesti varautunut maksamaan. Pitääpä tutustua tuohon Woomiin! Nopeasti katsottuna näyttäisi löytyvän halvempi jäykällä keulalla varustettu versio. Ihan vaan sillä silmällä, että jos saisi tuon ylimääräisen joustokeulan hyödynnettyä tuohon ja siten vähän rahaa säästettyä. Saisi sen toki varmaan myytyä.
> 
> Miltä Woomin geometria on vaikuttanut? On hieman jyrkempi kuin Whyte mutta tuskin kuitenkaan mikään otb-kone maaston puolella?
> 
> Saatavuus voi Woomilla olla haasteena, kuten myös Whytellä. Tuota Konaa on heti saatavilla. On tässä toki kesään vielä aikaa, jolloin akuutein tarve on.



Woom on ollut oikein vakaa ja ei OTB käyny lähelläkään. Painopiste on hyvin pyörän keskellä niin seistessä kuin satulalla istuessa. Itse tilasin aika tarkalleen tähän aikaan pyörä ja se saapui päivää ennen pojan synttäreitä maaliskuun puolivälissä. Oli ajoitus kohdillaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Woom painaa vain vähän reilu 10 kiloa ja se on aika iso etu, kun kuski on myös kevyt. Kandee tsekata Classic Bikeltä, mikä on arvio toimituksesta. Ne tuo Woomia maahan.

----------


## pviitane

24-tuumaista hakevat: Diamond Bikesilla näyttää olevan Woom 5 Off Airia varastossa. Muuten tuolla ilmoitetaan Woomeille toimitusajoiksi 5-90 vrk eli suomeksi sanottuna toimitusajoista ei oikeasti ole hajuakaan.

----------


## kianto

Onko jollain kokemusta kuinka leveää kumia Trek Wahoo 20 fillariin saa mahtumaan? 1.95 " näyttää olevan vakio renkaat.

----------


## Benny

> Onko porukalla kokemuksia Sr suntourin 24" ilmakeulasta? Tarkka malli siis SR Suntour XCR Air LO DS 24". 
> 
> Olen nyt arponut tuon ja RST f1rst airin välillä. Rst:tä on netissä kehuttu paljon. Siitä löytyy öljyvaimennin, rebound säätö ja on ~200g kevyempi. Suntouriin näytti vaan löytyvän varaosia paremmin ja hintakin reilu 50€ vähemmän.



Hep hep, eikö kenelläkään?  :Hymy:

----------


## Benny

> Onko porukalla kokemuksia Sr suntourin 24" ilmakeulasta? Tarkka malli siis SR Suntour XCR Air LO DS 24". 
> 
> Olen nyt arponut tuon ja RST f1rst airin välillä. Rst:tä on netissä kehuttu paljon. Siitä löytyy öljyvaimennin, rebound säätö ja on ~200g kevyempi. Suntouriin näytti vaan löytyvän varaosia paremmin ja hintakin reilu 50€ vähemmän.



Tilasin tuon suntourin keulan ja pettymys oli. Paino oli leikkaamattomalla ruotoputkella 2000g, eli ~200g enemmän kuin ilmoitettiin. Liian jäykkä on kevyelle kuljettajalle. 30psi:n paineilla 25kg jäppinen sai juuri juuri hieman painumaan, kun koko painollaan siitä nytkytteli. Pohjaamiseen tarvitsi isin painon ja voiman. En tiedä onko se tuo öljyvaimentimen tilalla oleva kaasupatruuna vai mikä siellä ahdistaa, mutta käytännössä tuosta ei ajossa olisi mitään hyötyä. 

Lähtee takaisin Saksaan ja täytyy vielä kokeilla tuota F1rst Airia josko se olisi parempi.

----------


## timpe

Vitosluokkalainen poika alkaa olla siinä iässä, että siirtyy lastenpyöristä pieniin aikuisten pyöriin. Pituutta tullut 160cm ja raajat nyt ensin lähinnä venähtäneet niin että inseam hurjat 81cm. 

Pyörinä ollut aikaisemmin kevyttä Islaa ja Whiten täysjäykkä maasturi. Nyt hieman yllättäen onkin jotenkin vaikeaa löytää vastaavaa täysjäykkää (27,5 tai 29) mihin mahtuisi kohtuuleveät renkaat 1x välityksillä noin 600-800e hintaan. 
Hyviä ehdotuksia vaihtoehdoista otetaan mielellään vastaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Vivve

Olen myös vastaavanlaista pyörää metsästänyt laihoin tuloksin.

----------


## mawen

> Nopeasti katsottuna näyttäisi löytyvän halvempi jäykällä keulalla varustettu versio. Ihan vaan sillä silmällä, että jos saisi tuon ylimääräisen joustokeulan hyödynnettyä tuohon ja siten vähän rahaa säästettyä. Saisi sen toki varmaan myytyä.



Kannattaa muistaa/ottaa huomioon että Woom käyttää custom-keulaa jossa ohuempi kaulaputki kuin "normaalisti"

----------


## santei

> Kannattaa muistaa/ottaa huomioon että Woom käyttää custom-keulaa jossa ohuempi kaulaputki kuin "normaalisti"



Huh! Sattuipa sopivasti, just eilen varasin Whyte 405:n ihan vain sillä perusteella, että saa paikallisesta kaupasta. Vaikka siinä nyt jääkin tuo ylimääräinen keula hyödyntämättä ellei sitten tee mullettia tosta.  :Leveä hymy: 
Woomi kyllä viimeiseen asti kummitteli mielessä mutta onneksi en sitten siihen päätynyt.

----------


## kaakko

> Meil aikanaan poika siirty Isla Cnoc 16:sta suoraan VPace Max24 fillariin. Oli n 120cm. Vähän standover korkeus oli rajoilla, mutta tyytyväisenä se ajeli alusta asti.



Oliko teillä Vpace jäykällä keulalla vai sillä joustokeulalla mikä siinä on vaihtoehtona? Kiinnostaa lähinnä, että onko tuo joustokeula mistään kotoisin vai kannattaako suosiolla mennä jäykälla keulalla. Ainakin paljon kevyempi olisi. Ja minkä kokoiseksi asti teillä Max24:ll' ajettiin suunnilleen?

----------


## Jarkkis

Moi!

Juuri 14v. täyttävälle pojalle olen etsinyt sopivaa pyörää tulevalle keväälle. Pojalla on kasvupyrähdys menossa ja pituutta tullut vuodessa reilusti lisää, mutta painoa ei ole vielä kovasti kertynyt. Tämän hetken mitat ovat 170cm/47kg.
Seuraavat mallit osuisivat sopivaan hintaluokkaan ja saatavuuttakin näyttäisi vielä olevan:

White XC 290 Comp 21, miesten maastopyörä - Musta - Maastopyörät | XXL 599€

Cube Aim Race HD LO 3x8 22, maastopyörä Unisex - Musta - Maastopyörät | XXL 699€

Cube Aim EX, beige netistä | bikester.fi 749€

Ajatus on hankkia maastopyörä, jotta kuski voisi poiketa välillä tieltä poluillekin. Osaisiko joku kokeneempi harrastaja vinkata, mikä näistä malleista tarjoaisi parasta vastinetta rahoille? Tai olisiko vielä parempia vaihtoehtoja samasta hintaluokasta? Itse en saa oikein tolkkua näiden osaluetteloista.  :Hymy: 
Mieluiten tekisimme hankinnan Suomesta, jotta pyörää voisi käydä testaamassa ennen ostopäätöstä.

----------


## hphuhtin

^Noista Cube on omassa luokassaan jos maastoa ajattelee, koska on yhdellä eturattaalla. Vastaavasti siinä on huonona puolena tasaisemmalla ajoon isommat hyppäykset vaihteiden välillä. 3x vaihteet on vanhoja halvimman pään riesoja (joskin Fillarifoorumin tuntien tähän tulee kohta monta kehumaan kuinka ne on parasta ikinä  :Vink: ).

Vilkaise lisäksi vaikka bikeshop.fi edullisen pään maastopyörävalikoima.

----------


## Jarkkis

> ^Noista Cube on omassa luokassaan jos maastoa ajattelee, koska on yhdellä eturattaalla. Vastaavasti siinä on huonona puolena tasaisemmalla ajoon isommat hyppäykset vaihteiden välillä. 3x vaihteet on vanhoja halvimman pään riesoja (joskin Fillarifoorumin tuntien tähän tulee kohta monta kehumaan kuinka ne on parasta ikinä ).
> 
> Vilkaise lisäksi vaikka bikeshop.fi edullisen pään maastopyörävalikoima.



Kiitos vastauksesta! Jos sitten seuraavaksi vertaa Cubea ja Konaa niin onko näissä kahdessa suurta laadullista eroa? Kun pyörällä ajellaan kuitenkin enimmäkseen asfaltilla niin kallistuisiko valinta siinä mielessä jommankumman puoleen?

Cube Aim EX, beige netistä | bikester.fi 749€

Kona Lava Dome - Bikeshop 749€

----------


## Roto

> Oliko teillä Vpace jäykällä keulalla vai sillä joustokeulalla mikä siinä on vaihtoehtona? Kiinnostaa lähinnä, että onko tuo joustokeula mistään kotoisin vai kannattaako suosiolla mennä jäykälla keulalla. Ainakin paljon kevyempi olisi. Ja minkä kokoiseksi asti teillä Max24:ll' ajettiin suunnilleen?



Sil jäykällä kuitukeulalla. Maastohommiin tuli Scott Ransom 600 vissiin 3v vpacen jälkeen, eli just ku täytti 9v ja oli vajaa 140cm, eli viime keväänä. Nyt jotain yli 140, mut vielä on koulumatkoja menny vpacella - mut on se liian lyhyt hänelle nykyään. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Teemu H

VPACE on melkoinen firma. Yritin varmaan vuoden tilata sieltä pyörää, mutta uusi satsi myytiin aina nollille, kun olin päiväunilla. Poikakin vaihtui jo seuraavaan, isommalle haettiin Toneilta BMC.

Nyt sitten saatiin 5-vuotiaalle MAX24 joustohaarukalla. No, siellä on niin pitkät toimitusajat, että lapsi ehti vähän kasvaa ja täyttää kuusi vuotta, mutta ei se haittaa talvella tietenkään. Pistivät kuitenkin matkaan rungon, jossa on pieni kolhu. Hyvityksenä tuli kivasti kamaa, lippalakki, T-paita ja juomapullo, mutta ei paikkamaalia. Eipä sekään haittaa, koska unohdin lisätä tilaukseen polkimet, ja Vpace myy niitä kohtalaiseen hintaan, joten samalla tulee uudessa paketissa se rungon värinen korjauslakkakin. Vielä ei siis ole ajokokemuksia, mutta kyllä pyörää on paljon ihailtu.

LJL voisi nyt palata foorumille ja kertoa pitemmän ajan kokemuksia, kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

> Kiitos vastauksesta! Jos sitten seuraavaksi vertaa Cubea ja Konaa niin onko näissä kahdessa suurta laadullista eroa? Kun pyörällä ajellaan kuitenkin enimmäkseen asfaltilla niin kallistuisiko valinta siinä mielessä jommankumman puoleen?



Cubeen kallistuisin ihan sen takia että Konan Microshift on itselle tuntematon valmistaja. Ei siis ole mitään kokemuksia. 

Bikesterissa on sitten selvästi enemmän postimyyntifirman maku, Bikeshop on kuitenkin kotimainen ja hyvämaineinen kivijalka. Tilasin Bikesterista yhden pyörän ja kasatessa piti vaihteet säätää toimiviksi, jarrut ilmata + jarrulevyt oikaista. En jaksanut kysellä että olisivatko maksaneet pyöräliikkeen tekemänä, oli helpompi itse tehdä.

----------


## lehtosa02

Onkos kenelläkään suositella 115 cm pojalle pyörää alle 400e hintaluokassa? Yrittänyt selailla nettiä läpi, mutta tuntuu olevan hyvät vaihtoehdot loppu vähän joka paikasta.

----------


## Benny

> Onkos kenelläkään suositella 115 cm pojalle pyörää alle 400e hintaluokassa? Yrittänyt selailla nettiä läpi, mutta tuntuu olevan hyvät vaihtoehdot loppu vähän joka paikasta.



Woom 4:sia näytti olevan tulossa Diamond bikesiin ensi kuussa. Hinta tuolla kylläkin 479€.

----------


## gallodepelea

Frog / Woom / Trek Wahoo on aika samanlaisia/-hintaisia, toki ajoasennot hieman eroaa. Meillä ollut Woom 4 ja Woom 5 ja pelkästään positiivista sanottavaa ko. pyörästä. Uskaltaisin ostaa käytettynä jos vaan löytyy. Ainoa mikä tod. näk. pitää tehdä on säätää vaihteet ja pestä pyörä.

----------


## Bndit

Vinkkinä: Mountainbikeshoppiin tuli juuri neljä Trekin Marlin seiskaa S-koon rungolla, harmaana https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...rangelight_red nyt kolme jäljellä.

----------


## Yllsten

> Onkos kenelläkään suositella 115 cm pojalle pyörää alle 400e hintaluokassa? Yrittänyt selailla nettiä läpi, mutta tuntuu olevan hyvät vaihtoehdot loppu vähän joka paikasta.



Moi. Mulla olis tulossa myyntiin cannondalen quick 24” renkail. Tai todnäk tulee kaksikin. Käytettyjä siis, mutta molemmat todella hyvässä kunnossa. Meille ostettu uutena muutama vuosi sitten. Ollut omilla tytöillä käytössä. 
Mutta nyt en osaa sanoa, mitenkä koko menee…Cannodalen sivujen mitoituksen mukaan toi fillari olis 121 - 144cm käyttäjälle. Toisaalta tosta löytyy myös 20” kaupasta.

----------


## lehtosa02

Hei, taitaa 24" olla melko reilu tuon mittaiselle muksulle. Paria 20" käyty kokeilemassa ja niistäkin ainakin Tunturin versiot olivat liian isoja.

----------


## k2x80w

Meillä oli kaveri alta 120 cm kun lähdettiin tällä polkemaan ja ei ollut ongelmia:
https://www.bikester.fi/serious-supe...t-M904324.html
Nyt pituutta yli 130 cm ja eiköhän tuleva kesä vielä tuolla ajeta.

Linkin takana paino 10,4 kg, mutta meillä oli alta 9 kg kun pari vuotta sitten ostettiin...en tiedä onko malli muuttunut vai mikä homma.

----------


## Tumbes

> Onkos kenelläkään suositella 115 cm pojalle pyörää alle 400e hintaluokassa? Yrittänyt selailla nettiä läpi, mutta tuntuu olevan hyvät vaihtoehdot loppu vähän joka paikasta.



Täällä samankaltainen tilanne ~115cm ja hintahaarukka 400-500e. Ja nyt tärppäs. Beany Zero 24
Ite kytistellu ja pistin kyselyä että tuleeko Beany Zero 24 millon verkkokauppa.com myyntiin niin eilen listasivat. Positiivisia kokemuksia lukenut täältäkin ja koon puolesta pääsee tuohon 24" käsiksi. Meillä ajettu Islan Cnoc 16 ja nyt pituutta noin 117cm niin eiköhän tuo ole aika passeli ja hinta/laatu varmaankin kohtaavat.
429e
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...yora-keltainen

----------


## Benny

Haeskelin poitsun maasturiin kevyempiä välityksiä ja interwebin ihmeelisestä maailmasta bongasin tuon Microshiftin 8spd setin. 

https://www.bike24.com/p2403748.html

Ensipuraisulla vaikuttttaisi olevan varsin pätevä voimansiirto hintaisekseen. Säädöt sai helposti kohdilleen ja vaihdot riittävän napakoita molempiin suuntiin. Otin tuon 42t pakan, mutta ymmärtääkseni tuohon löytyy vielä 46t versiokin, jos oikein kevyttä haluaa.

Kestävyydestä ei vielä pysty sanomaan, mutta tukevan oloisesti valmistettu tuo takavaihtaja ainakin.

----------


## paaton

142cm tenavalle fillaria. Kaikki nuo näyttää suht surkeilta. Taidan kallistua whiteen.
Aiempi canyon al24 alkaa käydä pieneksi.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style

----------


## mawen

> 142cm tenavalle fillaria. Kaikki nuo näyttää suht surkeilta. Taidan kallistua whiteen.
> Aiempi canyon al24 alkaa käydä pieneksi.
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style



Eikös tuohon mittaan ala löytyä jo aikuistenkin XS kokosia? Trekin Marlin tuli nyt ekana mieleen.

----------


## Benny

> 142cm tenavalle fillaria. Kaikki nuo näyttää suht surkeilta. Taidan kallistua whiteen.
> Aiempi canyon al24 alkaa käydä pieneksi.
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style



Tuollaisen whiten täysjäykän olisin ostanut pojallekin, jos pyörällä ajettaisiin vain pihalla ja koulumatkaa. 

Nuo on kohtuuhintaisia, kevyitä, yksinkertaisia ja ihan toimivilla palikoilla varustettuja yleispyöriä.

Joku XS rungolla hinnat alkaen Marlin painaa 5kg enemmän, eikä siinä ole ominaisuuksia sen enempää, kuin tuossa whitessä. Korkeintaan saa mukaan hemmetisti eturattaita ja jousikeulan, joka näyttää vähän coolimmalta  :Hymy:

----------


## nodamo

> 142cm tenavalle fillaria. Kaikki nuo näyttää suht surkeilta. Taidan kallistua whiteen.
> Aiempi canyon al24 alkaa käydä pieneksi.
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...169331_1_style



Nyt on vielä 100 € alennuksessa. Harmi kun 24 tuumaiset normihinnalla.

----------


## paaton

> Nyt on vielä 100 € alennuksessa. Harmi kun 24 tuumaiset normihinnalla.



Joo, niin on. Laitoin jo mailia mitä haluavat tehdä. Siis haenko uuden kaupasta ja palautan postista tulevan fillarin. Ei jaksaisi.

----------


## Yllsten

Jos jollain tarvetta cannondalen quick 24” lila värityksel ni meilt löytyy tallista 2kpl hyväkuntosina. 
Lähtee viikonloppuna myyntiin uusien tieltä joka tapauksessa. 

Meillä päädyttiin Trekin FX2 malliin 27.5 rengastuksel ja S-koon rungolla muutaman vaihtoehdon kokeilun jälkeen. Just tommosten 143cm ja 146cm tyttöjen kanssa.

----------


## paaton

Tuo whiten 26" lasten fillari on kyllä laadukkaan oloinen tuohon 399e hintaan. Ei voi moittia oikein mistään.

Geokin näyttää oikein fiksulta.

----------


## eupa

Hain pojalle tuon Whiten xc 260 liten viime viikolla. Vaikuttaa, että hinta-laatu suhde on kohdillaan ainakin näin lyhyellä tutustumisella.

----------


## JaskaJopo

Mistähän löytyisi 11v pojalle täysjäykkä edullinen pyörä mielellään 1x -vaihteistolla ja levyjarruilla? Tuntuu että kaikissa pyörissä on nykyään joustokeula. Tuota Whiten xc 260 liteäkään ei näytä saavan enää. Lähtökohtaisesti hän ei halua maastopyörää, mutta mitään hybridi tai muita vastaavia ei taida saada muuta kuin aikuisten kokoisina?

----------


## paaton

Jos olet hesassa, niin mulla olisi yksi xc260 lite eteisessä vielä. Ehdin ostaa sen 479e hintaan ja vien tänään kauppaan takaisin.

Edit: Meni jo redin XXL:n sieltä varmaankin löytyy yksi hopeinen.

----------


## arisaast

Jälkikasvu 7v on nyt 135cm ja 2 vuotta ajanut Saracen Mantra 2.0(20"):lla. 

Vieläköhän kannattaa mennä 24" fillarin kautta, vai kannattaisiko venyttää suoraan 26" pyörään? Ajo perus seka-ajoa. 

Esim. tätä kattonut https://mondraker.com/hu/en/2022-leader-24 tai Orbean vastaavia.

Spessun Riprock 24 näyttää jo kokotaulukkojen perusteella hieman lyheltä käyttöiän suhteen, jos kasvu jatkuu tätä rataa.

----------


## paaton

> Jälkikasvu 7v on nyt 135cm ja 2 vuotta ajanut Saracen Mantra 2.0(20"):lla. 
> 
> Vieläköhän kannattaa mennä 24" fillarin kautta, vai kannattaisiko venyttää suoraan 26" pyörään? Ajo perus seka-ajoa. 
> 
> Esim. tätä kattonut https://mondraker.com/hu/en/2022-leader-24 tai Orbean vastaavia.
> 
> Spessun Riprock 24 näyttää jo kokotaulukkojen perusteella hieman lyheltä käyttöiän suhteen, jos kasvu jatkuu tätä rataa.



Ei kannata enää 24" ottaa.

----------


## Benny

> Mistähän löytyisi 11v pojalle täysjäykkä edullinen pyörä mielellään 1x -vaihteistolla ja levyjarruilla? Tuntuu että kaikissa pyörissä on nykyään joustokeula. Tuota Whiten xc 260 liteäkään ei näytä saavan enää. Lähtökohtaisesti hän ei halua maastopyörää, mutta mitään hybridi tai muita vastaavia ei taida saada muuta kuin aikuisten kokoisina?



Tollanen Whiten xc260 lite on tori.fi:ssä myynnissä. Olikohan Tampereen suunnalla...

----------


## Mannis

Mummomankelin omistajana totaalisen hukassa olen selailtuani aihetta. Rahaa on käytössä max 500e ja vaateet ei omaan järkeen ihan mahdottomat ole.  Lapsella on ollut Jopo ja hän ajaa koulumatkoja hiekkateillä ja asfaltilla 8km päivässä, välillä huonommillakin reiteillä etenee, muttei harrasta erikoisemmin maastoajoa. Maastopyörämäinen ulkonäkö poikaa kiinnostaa tottakai, mutta hurjille vaihdemäärille ja joustoille ei lienee tarvetta oikeasti ole ja helpompi ilmeisesti olisi huoltaakkin pyörä ilman ylimääräisiä hienouksia. Jätkä on 156cm pitkä käsinen ja jalkainen. Tuntuu että noissa mitä olen katsellut jää vähän kokojen väliin ja pikkusen reilun pyörän mieluummin ostaisin, kuin syksyllä jo pieneksi jäävän, kun kasvuvauhti on ihan hyvä. Osaisiko joku auttaa etten mitään ihan sutta menisi hankkimaan?

----------


## pviitane

^Tuntuu vähän hankalalta yhtälöltä. Nykyisessä nousevien hintojen markkinatilanteessa 500e ei 'oikeassa' pyöräkaupassa riitä kovin pitkälle ja saatavuuskin on vähän niin ja näin, erityisesti suositttujen (l. edullisten) mallien osalta. Varsinkin jos tuohon max-budjettiin pitää mahduttaa varusteita, lukko nyt ainakin.

156cm on jo sellainen pituus, että katseet voi suosiolla kääntää aikuisten pyörien suuntaan ja valita pienehköllä runkokoolla oleva malli, esim. Cuben pyörissä se olisi S-koko (16" runkokoko). On kuitenkin niin, että pientä runkoa saa kasvun myötä venytettyä (pidempi ohjainkannatin, pidemmät polkimet) kun taas liian isosta pyörästä ei saa kutistettua sopivaa. Pitää esim. huomata, että liian ison pyörän kääntäminen voi olla hankalaa, kun ulkokaarteen puoleinen käsi pitäisi venyttää normaalia kauemmas.

Näillä ajatuksilla parhaan pyörän löytää käytettyjen markkinoilta, mutta sielläkin hintapyynnöt ovat usein villejä ja etsiminen on työlästä. Tämä esim. voisi hyvin olla vastaus kysyjän tarpeeseen: https://www.tori.fi/satakunta/Cube_A....htm?ca=18&w=3 (hinta budjetissa ja koko varmaan sopiva).

Seuraava vaihtoehto on sitten ns. markettipyörät eli Prisman Tunturit jne, jotka ovat sinänsä pyöriä ja niillä pääsee paikasta toiseen, mutta ei niitä yleensä mielellään suosittele painavan rungon ja heppoisten osien vuoksi.

Seuraava vaihtoehto on sitten Bilteman jne pyörät, joista voinee vain todeta, että niissä on maastopyörämäinen ulkonäkö.

----------


## hitlike

> Mummomankelin omistajana totaalisen hukassa olen selailtuani aihetta. Rahaa on käytössä max 500e ja vaateet ei omaan järkeen ihan mahdottomat ole.  Lapsella on ollut Jopo ja hän ajaa koulumatkoja hiekkateillä ja asfaltilla 8km päivässä, välillä huonommillakin reiteillä etenee, muttei harrasta erikoisemmin maastoajoa. Maastopyörämäinen ulkonäkö poikaa kiinnostaa tottakai, mutta hurjille vaihdemäärille ja joustoille ei lienee tarvetta oikeasti ole ja helpompi ilmeisesti olisi huoltaakkin pyörä ilman ylimääräisiä hienouksia. Jätkä on 156cm pitkä käsinen ja jalkainen. Tuntuu että noissa mitä olen katsellut jää vähän kokojen väliin ja pikkusen reilun pyörän mieluummin ostaisin, kuin syksyllä jo pieneksi jäävän, kun kasvuvauhti on ihan hyvä. Osaisiko joku auttaa etten mitään ihan sutta menisi hankkimaan?



Sano pojalle että punainen on tutkitusti nopein väri ja osta toi ja lisäksi kiinteät aisalliset tarvikelokarit: https://www.xxl.fi/white-ax-290-ff-a...179889_1_style

Koon puolesta tuo sininen "miesten malli" jäänee vielä isoksi. Henk.koht en pitäisi esimerkiksi tuota ylläolevassa viestissä mainittua miljoonavaihteista citymaasturia kovin järkevänä vaihtoehtona.

----------


## Mannis

> ^Tuntuu vähän hankalalta yhtälöltä. Nykyisessä nousevien hintojen markkinatilanteessa 500e ei 'oikeassa' pyöräkaupassa riitä kovin pitkälle ja saatavuuskin on vähän niin ja näin, erityisesti suositttujen (l. edullisten) mallien osalta. Varsinkin jos tuohon max-budjettiin pitää mahduttaa varusteita, lukko nyt ainakin.



Niin minustakin tuntuu hyvin mahdottomalta  :Leveä hymy:   En ole tosiaan pyörien hintoja katsellut varmaan ikinä ja vähän on yllättänyt tämä hintahaitari mitä löytyy ja mitä kaikkea nyt voikaan eroina olla 





> Sano pojalle että punainen on tutkitusti nopein väri ja osta toi ja lisäksi kiinteät aisalliset tarvikelokarit: https://www.xxl.fi/white-ax-290-ff-a...179889_1_style
> 
> Koon puolesta tuo sininen "miesten malli" jäänee vielä isoksi. Henk.koht en pitäisi esimerkiksi tuota ylläolevassa viestissä mainittua miljoonavaihteista citymaasturia kovin järkevänä vaihtoehtona.



Naistenmalleissa näyttäs tosiaan pienempiä olevan, mutta ei taida punainen kelvata vaikka ferrarinpunaisesta koittasin selittää. Olenko ihan hukassa jos kuvittelen miesten mallissa koon s olevan white hybrideissa lähes sopiva, jos sitä tulisi? Vai onko miesten ja naisten pyörissä mitotuksessa jotain eroja?

----------


## hitlike

> Naistenmalleissa näyttäs tosiaan pienempiä olevan, mutta ei taida punainen kelvata vaikka ferrarinpunaisesta koittasin selittää. Olenko ihan hukassa jos kuvittelen miesten mallissa koon s olevan white hybrideissa lähes sopiva, jos sitä tulisi? Vai onko miesten ja naisten pyörissä mitotuksessa jotain eroja?



Näyttää menevän niin että periaatteessa tuosta pyörästä on kolme eri kokoa: S (punainen), M (sininen) ja L (sininen). Tuo S myydään sitten nimellä "naisten pyörä" ja M ja L "miesten pyöränä". Jos jantterille kelpaa valkoinen niin tuosta on se satasen halvempi malli vähän halvemmilla osilla mutta samalla rungolla jossa taas S on valkoinen ja M ja L mustia. Sekin on harvinaisen fiksu halpapyörä kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan.

----------


## eakin

Olisi haussa kovaa vauhtia kasvavalle 137cm pojalle pyörä lähinnä koulumatkoihin ja futistreeneihin kulkuun. Ykkösvaihtoehto olisi ollut XXL:n White 260 XC, mutta ne meni ja uusia ei näy. Onko jotain vastaavaa jostain vielä hankittavissa? Suuri osa on ei-oota tai arviot saapumisesta joskus 23 kesällä. Kriteerinä paino saisi olla alle 12kg ja edessä mielellään 1x, hinta mielellään noin 500€ luokassa. Nuo 27,5" halvimmat pyörät tuntuvat olevan melko painavia ja halvalla joustokeulalla varustettuja.

----------


## hece

Woom 6? https://classicbike.fi/tuote/woom-6-harmaa/

----------


## eakin

Woom 6 varmasti hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta menee kuukauden päähän ja pyörä ei saa olla valkoinen, joten on siinä rajoilla onko liikaa valkoista  :Hymy:  Trek Wahoo 26 olisi samankaltainen vaihtoehto. Siinä kokosuositus alkaa 146cm+ joten hieman epäilyttää onko liian suuri.

----------


## torput

Meillä on ollut Woomit 3, 4 ja nyt viime kesänä ostettu kaksi 5-mallia. Tähän vitoseen en kyllä ole ollut täysin tyytyväinen:

- Toisesta pyörästä katkesi jalkatuki. Ostin uuden mutta se on tällä hetkellä kiinnitetty nippusiteillä, kun jalkatuen ruuvikierteet rungossa eivät kestäneet irrottamista ja uudelleenkiinnitystä.
- Toisen pyörän etulokarin kiinnitysmokkulan reikä oli koneistettu vinoon, ja etulokaria ei saanut kiinnitettyä ilman että se hankasi renkaaseen. Tässä oli melkoinen säätö ennenkuin sain siihen 3 kk odottelun (ja koko pyörän postituksen!) jälkeen mokkulan jonka kulmaa pystyi säätämään - jäi käsitys ettei ollut ensimmäinen tapaus.
- Ylipäänsä kaikissa Woom-malleissa ovat olleet aika surkeita. Vitosessa ensin ilahduin kun nämä nykyiset pikakiinnitykset vaikuttivat tosi käteviltä, mutta etulokarin "lukitus" o-renkailla on ihan heikko ratkaisu ja takalokari väpättää hiekkateillä niin paljon että alkaa osua renkaaseen. Vai enkö vaan osaa?

----------


## paaton

Mikä joustokeula sopii lasten 26" pyörään? Tenava tahtoo tuollaisen. Haluaa kuulemma takaisin maastoon, ja tuota ei tietystikkään kielletä.

Pyörä whiten xc 260. 1/8" kaulaputki ja pikalinkku. Jäykkä keula on nyt 410mm akselista kruunuun.

Onko tämä normaali recon silver liian korkea? Tuon saisi varmaankin modattua 80mm pitkäksi. Vakiona axle to crown näyttää olevan 490mm

Edit: Judy gold keulaa saa 80mm pituudella. 450 ac mitta.

----------


## paaton

Ja sitten ehkä se viisain.

https://www.rosebikes.fi/manitou-mar...100-mm-2676469

Tästä saa helposti 80mm version muoviholkin avulla. Käsittääkseni ac mitta lyhenee samalla 20mm, eli olisi 455.

Tuo n. 40mm lisää on varmaan ok, kun vaihdetaan jäykästä joustokeulaan?

Edit: bd ilmoittaa ac mitaksi 456 100mm pituudella...

----------


## Benny

> Mikä joustokeula sopii lasten 26" pyörään? Tenava tahtoo tuollaisen. Haluaa kuulemma takaisin maastoon, ja tuota ei tietystikkään kielletä.
> 
> Pyörä whiten xc 260. 1/8" kaulaputki ja pikalinkku. Jäykkä keula on nyt 410mm akselista kruunuun.
> 
> Onko tämä normaali recon silver liian korkea? Tuon saisi varmaankin modattua 80mm pitkäksi. Vakiona axle to crown näyttää olevan 490mm
> 
> Edit: Judy gold keulaa saa 80mm pituudella. 450 ac mitta.




Oletko mitannut a-c mitan oikein? Poitsun 24" maasturissa on a-c 410mm. Tiedän sen, koska siihen on hankala löytää järkevää ilmakeulaa  :Leveä hymy: 

~450mm kuulostaa enemmän 26" mitalta.

----------


## #78

> Mikä joustokeula sopii lasten 26" pyörään? Tenava tahtoo tuollaisen. Haluaa kuulemma takaisin maastoon, ja tuota ei tietystikkään kielletä.
> 
> Pyörä whiten xc 260. 1/8" kaulaputki ja pikalinkku. Jäykkä keula on nyt 410mm akselista kruunuun.
> 
> Onko tämä normaali recon silver liian korkea? Tuon saisi varmaankin modattua 80mm pitkäksi. Vakiona axle to crown näyttää olevan 490mm
> 
> Edit: Judy gold keulaa saa 80mm pituudella. 450 ac mitta.



Vanha dual Air Reba olis loistava jos sellainen tulee vastaa. Poitsulla oli joskus sellainen white 240 pyörässä ja sen sai vastapuolella pumppaamalla vaikka 50mm joustolle ja oli herkkä vaikka kuski painoi alle 30kg. Seuraavaksi siirsin sen 26" pyörään. Nää vanhat rebat on lähes aina 26" renkaalle.

----------


## paaton

> Oletko mitannut a-c mitan oikein? Poitsun 24" maasturissa on a-c 410mm. Tiedän sen, koska siihen on hankala löytää järkevää ilmakeulaa 
> 
> ~450mm kuulostaa enemmän 26" mitalta.



Kai tuo mitataan akselista emäputken alalaitaan. No, täytyy käydä mittaamassa uudelleen.

Dual air reba kuulostaisi hyvältä, mutta noita ei taida kyllä ihan helposti löytyä. 

Alan kallistumaan Markhoriin. Manitousta on tosiaan helppo tehdä 80mm malli, jolloin a-c taitaisi olla 435mm. Rosen sivuilla on jostain syystä liian iso ac. Tuosta keulastahan saa holkkien avulla 80-120mm pitkän. Suht kevyt ja järkevä hinta. Alin painoraja näyttää olevan taulukossa 55kg, mutta uskoisin tuon toimivan vajaan 40kg painollakin.

Edit: On se 410mm

----------


## stenu

Mulla olis ehkä joustokeula-ajoista sellainen muistikuva, että Maniskojen a-c:t olisi aina olleet vähän pitempiä kuin Rockareiden ja Foxien. 40-kiloiselle kuskille mun valinta olis vanha Sid, jos vain käytettynä jostain vielä löytyisi toimiva. Harmi, että olen itse ehtinyt hukkaamaan kaikki meidän neitien junnuaikojen kisakeulat.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Multa löytyisi tommonen 26” 80 milliä joustava 2000-luvun alun Dual Air RS Sid race. On vielä kohtuullisen hyvässä kunnossakin.

----------


## paaton

> Multa löytyisi tommonen 26” 80 milliä joustava 2000-luvun alun Dual Air RS Sid race. On vielä kohtuullisen hyvässä kunnossakin.



Laitoin yv:tä

----------


## Ukkipee

Pojalle pitäs pyörä ostaa ja paikallisen kaupan valikoimissa olis vaihtoehtoina Trek marlin 5 ja 6, Orbea mx40, ghost kato essential mikähän noista vaihtoehdoista järkevin? Tai olisko jotain muuta järkevää vaihtoehtoa suurinpiirtein saman hintaluokan pyöristä jos netistä löytyis? Itsellä ei ole kyllä yleensäkään noista pyöristä ja komponenteista paljon tietoa eikä kokemusta. Ajelee kavereiden kans metsässä polkuja ja pikkuteitä ja kouluun pyöräilee, tuommosta poikien normi räppäilyä.

----------


## M A

Itse ottaisin Marlin 6:n 1x10 deoren takia. Muuten ei varmaan suurta eroa noiden välillä. 


On muuten eroa lasten pikkupyörien ja sitten vähän isompien välillä. Tyttö on kasvanut sen verran että pääsi siirtymään 14" Islasta 16" ja meno muuttui kertaheitolla vakaammaksi ja vauhdikkaammaksi. Esim. ylämäkien polkeminen seisaaltaan sujuu tuolla isommalla suoraan. 14" menee elokuussa 3v täyttävälle. Harmillisesti tuo 14L on vähän korkea, mutta S:ää ei ole sattunut käytettyjen markkinoilta vastaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

Pojalle (s. 2013) tilasin tälle kaudelle uuden pyörän, Vpace Max26. Siirryimme samalla lukkopolkimien ihmeelliseen maailmaan, hyvin on harjoitukset sujunut ainakin Latokasken kuntoradan "maastossa". Kunnon poluille ei olla vielä kosteuden vuoksi päästy.



Keskinmäiselle tyttärelle (s. 2015) siirtyi isoveljen vanha Max24, ja vauhtiparannus 20" Islaan on ollut kyllä huikea. Tarkoituksena olisi käydä lasten kanssa muutamissa maastokisoissa, Tahkolle on jo ilmoittautuminen sisällä.



Vaikka oma pyöräilyharrastus onkin tässä ollut pari vuotta tauolla, lasten kanssa pyöräily on ollut varsin antoisaa. Ei tarvitse kuin vähän vihjata että lähdetäänkö ajamaan, niin heti ovat kamoja vaihtamassa eteisessä  :Hymy:  Kuopus (s. 2017) tosin toistaiseksi ole oikein ollut innokas, mutta eiköhän hänkin siitä vielä.

----------


## Bndit

> 3145185[/URL]]Pojalle pitäs pyörä ostaa ja paikallisen kaupan valikoimissa olis vaihtoehtoina Trek marlin 5 ja 6, Orbea mx40, ghost kato essential mikähän noista vaihtoehdoista järkevin? Tai olisko jotain muuta järkevää vaihtoehtoa suurinpiirtein saman hintaluokan pyöristä jos netistä löytyis? Itsellä ei ole kyllä yleensäkään noista pyöristä ja komponenteista paljon tietoa eikä kokemusta. Ajelee kavereiden kans metsässä polkuja ja pikkuteitä ja kouluun pyöräilee, tuommosta poikien normi räppäilyä.



Pojalle ostettiin nyt keväällä Marlin 7, mainion oloinen laite. Päivitettiin penkki SDG JR:ksi ja stongasta muutama sentti pois.

----------


## rcta

LJL, millä kengillä aloititte lukkoihin tutustumisen? Täällä sama esissä.

----------


## LJL

> LJL, millä kengillä aloititte lukkoihin tutustumisen? Täällä sama esissä.



Northwave Hammer 2 Jr kokoa 34, taitavat tosin olla tällä kasvutahdilla äkkiä pienet. Poika tykkää vaikka alkuun epämukavat kävellessä. Hinta oli XXL:n poistosta 40€, ei ollenkaan paha. Klossit ovat Shimanon useampaan suuntaan aukeavaa mallia SM-SH56, toistaiseksi ovat ihan hyvin pysyneet kiinni.

----------


## rcta

Tänks, noita taisin jo kattoakin. Hinta oli nyt netissä 25€.

----------


## LJL

> Tänks, noita taisin jo kattoakin. Hinta oli nyt netissä 25€.



Juu, on hintaisekseen erinomaiset, eikä noita pienemmän koon malleja tuntunut olevan juurikaan saatavilla koko Euroopassa.

----------


## JaskaJopo

Onko kellään vinkkiä, millaiset lokasuojat (eteen ja taakse) sopisi White XC260 Lite pyörään? Sopiiko esim. SKS Velo 55 Cross Set tai joku muu vastaavanlainen?

----------


## jakkok

> Onko kellään vinkkiä, millaiset lokasuojat (eteen ja taakse) sopisi White XC260 Lite pyörään? Sopiiko esim. SKS Velo 55 Cross Set tai joku muu vastaavanlainen?



Nämä https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...iin-2000018474

Lähetetty minun SM-G781B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemu H

NW kengät hankittu, kiitti vinkistä!

Alkoi myös mietityttää, että jospa vanha 26 Rockshox Reba Race Dual Air löytäisi käyttöä lasten pyöristä. Siinähän voi säätää joustomatkaa 80-120, jolloin samalla axle-to-crown muuttuu (kai?). Nyt haarukka lojuu purettuna laatikossa.

Vanhin 8-vuotias poika ajelee 24 BMC Blastilla ihan tyytyväisenä. Pyörä painaa 9.9 kg tubelessina Rocket Roneilla, suoraan kaupasta Kendoilla 10,5 kg. Ei kaikkein kevein siis. Vpacen olisin hankkinut, muuta ei niitä viime kesänä saanut helposti. Onneksi Tonit Kalasatamasta pelastivat.



Nyt sitten 6-vuotiaalla on Vpace MAX24, ja onhan se melkoinen lastenpyörä. Kisoissa on käyty porukalla muutaman kerran. Terveisiä esim. Nummelaan!  :Nolous:  
Kotipuolessa Rajamäellä 3-vuotiaskin pääsi EVOC MTB:n Minimaratonille, ja varmasti ensi vuonna lähtee jo muuallekin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

Maantie- /gravelpyöräsuosituksia 130+ cm pitkälle?

Kovin montaa en ole löytänyt, Felt F24x (löytyyköhän uutena), Islabikes Luath, Vpace Michl. Näidenkin suositus on noin 135 cm, mutta äkkiä lapset kasvavat.

----------


## Vivve

Bombtrack Beyond junior?

----------


## jakkok

> Maantie- /gravelpyöräsuosituksia 130+ cm pitkälle?
> 
> Kovin montaa en ole löytänyt, Felt F24x (löytyyköhän uutena), Islabikes Luath, Vpace Michl. Näidenkin suositus on noin 135 cm, mutta äkkiä lapset kasvavat.



Frog road.

Lähetetty minun SM-G781B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Mä olen maantiemiehenä aivan pihalla näistä iskareista. Poika painaa tasan 40kg.

Paljonko tuollaiseen dual air sidiin laitetaan painetta ja mihinkä päähän  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Tällainen taulukkohan tuolla sidin kyljessä on. Vasemmalla puolella lisäksi + ylhäällä ja - alhaalla.
Eli jos laitan alkuun tuon taulukon mukaan minimit?

Onko oikea puoli sitten pelkkä vaimennin, eli tuonne 20-60psi, kuten tarrassa lukee?

----------


## #78

En tiedä kuinka ohjeen mukaan tulisi menetellä, mutta junnulle olen laittanut yläpuolelta tuon noin minimi psi ja sitten alapuolelta pumpannut että saanut riittävän herkkyyden. 
Sitten jos alkaa keula pohjaamaan niin pumpannut yläpuolelta lisää.

----------


## paaton

Ja tosiaan oikea puoli on vaimennusta varten?

----------


## uljaa

Vasemmassa jalassa on jousi ja oikeassa vaimennin.
Jousen jäykkyyttä säädetään jousen, eli vasemman jalan ilmanpaineella. 
Ton taulukon mukaan jos veikkailee, niin <55kg tarvii 70-80 psi. 40kg on sen verran paljon alle, että 60-70psi ehkä alkuun kokeilisin. Senhän näkee, kun säätää niin, että jousi painuu n.20% kun kuski on pyörän päällä ns. perusasennossa. (tarvii kaverin pitämään pystyssä)


 Tuolla "jousituksen pienet kysymykset" topikissa on hyviä vinkkejä.
Samoin youtubessa on ihan perusoppaita alusta säätöön. Tossa vaikka Bas shopin kavereiden tekemä ihan kansantajuinen video.

----------


## #78

Tosiaan tuossa dual Air versiossa on kaksi ilmakammiota, eli männän molemmille puolille pystyy lisäämään painetta. Tätä ei ole ollut käytössä enää kymmeneen vuoteen, mutta juurikin kevyelle kuskille sen olen huomannut toimivan hyvin.
Sitten kun saat paineet kohdilleen voit säätää oikean jalan pohjassa olevasta rebound nupista paluuvaimennuksen suunnilleen silleen että kun painat keulaa ja vapautat nopeasti niin keula palautuu ripeästi, muttei kolahda ulosjouston pohjassa.

----------


## paaton

Laitoin nyt alapuolelle vähän enemmän painetta mitä ylös. Tarttee vielä mittailla painumia tarkemmin. Herkältä tuntui.

Paluuvaimennuksen säätökin oikeastikkin toimii, noin ei tunnu halppis keuloisa olevan. Mitä tuo paine tekee siellä vaimentimessa? Säätää vaan aluetta vaimennukseen?

Mutta joo, kyllähän tuo joustokeula on pakollinen lastenkin pyörään. Ajettiin 11v tenavan kanssa 4h keskuspuiston juurakkoa. Jäykällä keulalla ei halunnut ajaa edes 100m polkua. Menee pirulainen jo kovaakin.

----------


## #78

> Laitoin nyt alapuolelle vähän enemmän painetta mitä ylös. Tarttee vielä mittailla painumia tarkemmin. Herkältä tuntui.
> 
> Paluuvaimennuksen säätökin oikeastikkin toimii, noin ei tunnu halppis keuloisa olevan. Mitä tuo paine tekee siellä vaimentimessa? Säätää vaan aluetta vaimennukseen?
> 
> Mutta joo, kyllähän tuo joustokeula on pakollinen lastenkin pyörään. Ajettiin 11v tenavan kanssa 4h keskuspuiston juurakkoa. Jäykällä keulalla ei halunnut ajaa edes 100m polkua. Menee pirulainen jo kovaakin.



Sieltä alapuolelta laitetaan vain vartta pitkin paine ilmamännän alapuolelle. Se ei varsinaisesti vaikuta vaimennukseen. 
Eli toisen puolen jalassa on jousi(ilma) ja toisessa jalassa vaimennin hilut. 

Kylläpä toimiva keula lisää kummasti junnunkin vauhtia juurakossa  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Mjoo, eli tuossa oikeassa iskarissa on siis puristusvaimennuksen säätö ilmanpaineella. Hölmöä, kun sanaa compression ei ole kirjoitettu tolpan kylkeen. Ei näitä ohjeita ehdi ennen ajoa googlailla.

https://www.mtbr.com/threads/pure-de...etting.536469/

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Kiitos kuulumisista! Tänne tilattiin 3-vuotiaalle pojalle Strider 14x poljinsetin kera tältä erää. Sellainen osoittautui "mahdottomaksi" löytää käytettynä. Korona-ajan alusta palvellut, rakas 12x (potkupyörä) menee pikkuveljelle. 12x geometriaan ja painoon pätee paljon samaa, mitä kirjoittelit Islasta. Keveydestä on iloa myös silloin, jos/kun menee kantamiseksi.12x näkyy  myös paljon käytettynä myynnissä. Toivottavasti 14x osoittautuu siis yhtä hyväksi. Suurin syy päivitykseen juuri nyt oli oikeiden jarrujen tarve (huojentavaa lukea, että teillä opittiin käsijarrut) - kuskin koon kasvaessa kengänpohjajarrutus on alkanut menettää tehonsa alamäissä..



Kokemuksia 14x: pyörä oli 3-vuotiaalle vielä hiukan raskas/iso käsitellä. Kevään aikana, n. 3.5-vuotiaalla alkoi näyttää luonnikkaammalta. Hanskoista kun päästiin vielä eroon, lähti käsijarrujen opettelu kunnolla käyntiin. Nopeasti päästiin sille tasolle, että poika tekee huvin vuoksi lukkojarrutuksia ja saa jarruteltua hiukan jyrkemmätkin mäet. Takajarruhan on jonkinlainen rumpujarru ja etujarruna on vannejarru. Polkimia olisi tarkoitus testata kesän aikana.

----------


## Generalist

Kaipaisin vinkkejä pienen täysjäykän, isokiekkoisen pyörän valintaan. Lapsi on nyt n. 135 cm ja nykyinen Hoy Bonaly 24 sopiva. ”Hybridiä” siis etsitään, etujousitettu jäisi meidän ajossa liian vähälle käytölle. Ajellut tätä ennen Islabike 20:lla ja Islan 27-tuumainen onkin harkinnassa. Kuulisin mielelläni kokemuksia myös muista kevyistä xs- tai s-runkoisista pyöristä, joita tällä kasvuvauhdilla kohta 145 cm pitkän kelpaisi ajella.

----------


## hitlike

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...1_style?page=1

Mites tuosta ellei muuten vaan halua mennä merta edemmäs kalaan.

----------


## Benny

Hyvä tuli poitsun 24" whyte 303:sta. 26" Reba lyhennettynä 60mm ja toimii 25kg kuskillakin todella smuutisti. 

https://aijaa.com/rEAfSu

----------


## paaton

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...1_style?page=1
> 
> Mites tuosta ellei muuten vaan halua mennä merta edemmäs kalaan.



Poika on nyt 143 ja tuo white on aivan nappi kooltaan. Tähän malliin onkin jo vaihdettu shimanot. Sramin gripari menee vaihtoonn.

----------


## Generalist

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...1_style?page=1
> 
> Mites tuosta ellei muuten vaan halua mennä merta edemmäs kalaan.



Kiitos vinkistä, perehdyn tähän tarkemmin.

----------


## LJL

Poika täytti tällä viikolla 9v, ja ajettiin sen kunniaksi vähän reilumpi juhannuslenkki, 204km Pirkanmaalle mummolaan. Mentiin torstaina Stravan ehdottamaa suorinta ja tasaisinta reittiä ensin pk-seudulta Hämeenlinnaan 107km, ja perjantaina 97km Hämeenlinnasta Nokialle. Keli oli loistava, poika jaksoi hienosti koko matkan 17-18 km/h nettokeskarilla, ja ainoat ongelmat tulivat iskän Ratchet EXP -vapaarattaan ongelmista. Hyvä treeni ensi viikon Tahkoa varten  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

> Poika täytti tällä viikolla 9v, ja ajettiin sen kunniaksi vähän reilumpi juhannuslenkki, 204km Pirkanmaalle mummolaan. Mentiin torstaina Stravan ehdottamaa suorinta ja tasaisinta reittiä ensin pk-seudulta Hämeenlinnaan 107km, ja perjantaina 97km Hämeenlinnasta Nokialle. Keli oli loistava, poika jaksoi hienosti koko matkan 17-18 km/h nettokeskarilla, ja ainoat ongelmat tulivat iskän Ratchet EXP -vapaarattaan ongelmista. Hyvä treeni ensi viikon Tahkoa varten



Aivan mahtavaa laatuaikaa. Tuollainen reissu jäisi monelta aikuiseltakin tekemättä, mutta juniorit ovat onnekkaita sillä he eivät vielä ymmärrä mihin ryhtyvät ja tekevät vaan sen suurempia murehtimatta.

----------


## LJL

> Aivan mahtavaa laatuaikaa. Tuollainen reissu jäisi monelta aikuiseltakin tekemättä, mutta juniorit ovat onnekkaita sillä he eivät vielä ymmärrä mihin ryhtyvät ja tekevät vaan sen suurempia murehtimatta.



Joo, meillä oli kyllä tosi hauskaa  :Hymy:  Yleisimmät keskustelut matkan aikana meni about näin:

Jaksaako? -Joo
Väsyttääkö? -Ihan pikkasen
Selvitäänkö me tästä? -Joo
Sattuuko johonkin? -Pyllyyn

----------


## Teemu H

Reippaita poikia molemmat!
Tuollainen reissu jää aika monelta isiltäkin ajamatta.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Reippaita poikia molemmat!
> Tuollainen reissu jää aika monelta isiltäkin ajamatta.



Tack, kyllä teki mulla paljon tiukempaa kuin pojalla, kun alustavasti kisakireällä täysjoustomaasturilla ajoin melko täyteen pakattu 30 litran Deuterin reppu selässä... Persaus oli niin tulessa että oli pakko ottaa huomaamattomasti 1200mg Buranaa Valkeakosken kohdalla, että kykeni ajamaan ilman pidempää taukoa Ideaparkkiin asti  :Leveä hymy:  Naurettiin vaan yhdessä omaa kiroiluani ja raihnaisuuttani. Pojalle erityismaininta palautumisesta, hän ei nimittäin noteerannut mitenkään koko reissua vaan mm. paineli koko reissua seuraavan päivän Muumimaailmassa pää kolmantena jalkana. Nuorena näköjään jaksaa.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Poika tulee kasvamaan ensi kauteen mennessä ulos nykyisestä Woomin 6 Off Airista ja pitäisi löytää hyvä pyörä sen tilalle. Vpacen Moritzin Large -versio oli jo kiikarissa, mutta se voisi käydä vähän turhan nopeasti pieneksi. Poika on siis nyt 10-vuotias ja jo vähän reilu 155 cm pitkä. Mortizissa suositeltu maksimipituus on 165 cm ja pelkään, että se menisi liian nopeasti pieneksi. Pakkohan ton kasvun on tosin jossain vaiheessa hidastuakin, mutta ei oikein voi ennustaa milloin niin käy.  :Leveä hymy:  Vpacessa olisi hyvän kokonaisuuden lisäksi houkutellut kevyt paino (12,8 kg). Kevyen kuskin olisi kuitenkin helpompi käsitellä kevyttä pyörää. Aikuisten pyörät on suunniteltu kestämään painavampaa kuskia ja niinpä se tuo myös lisää painoa itse pyörälle. Tuossa Vpacessa kuskin maksimipainoksi oli ilmoitettu 60 kg, joka omalla pojalla tulisi täyteen varmaan vasta joskus 15-16-vuotiaana aikaisintaan. Eli suosituksia otetaan vastaan täysjoustopyöristä. Kun pyörä tulee ensi vuonna synttärilahjaksi, niin käytetty ei oikein ole vaihtoehto (vaikka se kaikin puolin olisikin järkevää). Ajo tulisi olemaan pääasiassa trailia ja jonkin verran myös parkia. Siihen Vpacen Moritz olisi ollut erittäin passeli vaihtoehto. Vaikka se ei ihan ilmainen olekaan, niin kuitenkin osasarjojen ja pyörän painon huomioon ottaen se on kuitenkin aika hyvä diili.

----------


## M A

Painoa tulee lisää, mutta tuohon hintaan tänä päivänä process 134 vois olla ihan vaihtoehto:
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Process...pa/pKOPR13427/

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Tällasen Cuben löysin myös (koko S), mut eihän sitä 11 vuotta täyttävälle voi vielä (osittain) hiilikuituista pyörää ostaa? Tottuu liian hyvään jo nuorena.  :Leveä hymy:  Väittäisin, että Cubessa on hinta spekseihin nähden vielä paremmin kunnossa Konaan verrattuna: https://www.cube.eu/en/2022/bikes/ki...ashgreynolive/

----------


## M A

Cube kelpais kyllä mullekin speksien puolesta :P

----------


## Hokku

Viisi vuotiaalle pojalle tuli hommattua Early Rider Belter 16 aiemman 14 tilalle. Kuskin mukaan maastossa ei voinut ajaa kun ei ollut kunnon nappuloita, joten kumit piti vaihtaa.

Pyörähän on muuten vastannut hyvin tarvetta, mutta polkimet olivat liian kapeat 30 koon jalalle. Vaihdoin tilalle halpis muovipolkimet, mutta ne ovat sen verran leveämmät ja paksummat että osuvat liian helposti maahan. Poika onnistui kaatumaan esim ajaessaan putkelta asfaltia ylämäkeen hieman kiemmurrellen. Tekniikkaan en odota pikaista parannusta, joten olisiko ehdotuksia ei ihan aikuisten polkimien levyisistä ja ohkaisemmista polkimista ilman metallipinnejä?

Kestävyyshän tuskin on haaste kuskin painaessa alle 20kg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lare

Mun lapset ajaa näillä: https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...e-ride-pedals/

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Mun lapset ajaa näillä: https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...e-ride-pedals/



Mulla ois itse asiassa tollaset avaamattomassa paketissa. Jos Hokkua kiinnostaa, niin laita ihmeessä viestiä ja sovitaan halpa hinta.  :Hymy:

----------


## M A

Jos hokku ei tartu tarjoukseen niin mä voin ostaa pois, Vituksen polkimien laakerit alkaa olla jo loppu. Paitsi jos ovat pinkit, pojalla on vahva väriallergia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Jos hokku ei tartu tarjoukseen niin mä voin ostaa pois, Vituksen polkimien laakerit alkaa olla jo loppu. Paitsi jos ovat pinkit, pojalla on vahva väriallergia



Mustat ovat.  :Hymy:  Jos Hokku ei ota, niin voin toki sulle myös myydä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hokku

Otan, otan jos kerran halvalla saa  :Hymy:   Laitoin viestiäkin ilmeisesti jopa kahta eri kautta kun ihmettelin miten tuo toimii, 

Meilläkin pojalla tuota allergiaa vaaleanpunaista kohtaan  :Hymy:

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Otan, otan jos kerran halvalla saa   Laitoin viestiäkin ilmeisesti jopa kahta eri kautta kun ihmettelin miten tuo toimii, 
> 
> Meilläkin pojalla tuota allergiaa vaaleanpunaista kohtaan



Laitoin yv.  :Hymy:  Toivottavasti löysi perille.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Foorumilaisilla kokemusta tästä Strider 12x lisävarusteena myytävästä jarrusta? https://striderbikes.fi/buy/accessor...strider-jarru/

----------


## Lare

Talven aikana pitäisi hommata pojalle uusi jäykkäperä. Kuski 12v/155cm.

Tavoite speksejä

-27,5 renkaat
-120mm keula
-läpiakselit
-Shimanon vaihteet. 10-12 vaihdetta, eli ei etuvaihtajaa
-Shimanon jarrut. Shimanoa koska tuttu ja ilmausvehkeet löytyy
-hinta tonnin pintaan
-merkillä ei väliä, voi olla naisten malli

Saa vinkata

----------


## nure

Tsekkaa aikuisten pienimpiä kokoja, tuon pituinen mahtuu kategoriaan "S" joten tuskin kummaa ongelmaa. Unohda lasten pyörät sovinnolla.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Tsekkaa aikuisten pienimpiä kokoja, tuon pituinen mahtuu kategoriaan "S" joten tuskin kummaa ongelmaa. Unohda lasten pyörät sovinnolla.



Paremmissa lasten pyörissä etuna kuitenkin kevyempi paino, koska niitä ei ole tarkoitettu kestämään yhtä painavia kuskeja kuin aikuisten pyörissä. Normipyörä kestää about 120 kiloisen kuskin, kun lasten pyörissä maksimipaino tyyliin 60 kg. Esim. Woomin ja Vpacen pyörät on tästä syystä huomattavasti kevyempiä kuin vastaavat aikuisten pyörät tuossa hintaluokassa. Esim. Trek Marlin 7 painaa 14 kg vs. Woom Off Air 6 n. 10 kg. Vpacen Max 27.5” renkailla pikkasen vajaa 10 kg. Alumiinirungolla kumpainenkin. Kevyelle kuskille tossa on aika iso ero, joka tuntuu esim. tunkatessa tai pyörän käsittelyssä muutenkin.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

> Talven aikana pitäisi hommata pojalle uusi jäykkäperä. Kuski 12v/155cm.
> 
> Tavoite speksejä
> 
> -27,5 renkaat
> -120mm keula
> -läpiakselit
> -Shimanon vaihteet. 10-12 vaihdetta, eli ei etuvaihtajaa
> -Shimanon jarrut. Shimanoa koska tuttu ja ilmausvehkeet löytyy
> ...



Cube C62 Elite Rookie on junnu-ht -fillareiden parhaimmistoa… siis tämä https://rtech.fi/tuote/cube_elite_c6...a?attr1_id=334

----------


## Vivve

> Cube C62 Elite Rookie on junnu-ht -fillareiden parhaimmistoa… siis tämä https://rtech.fi/tuote/cube_elite_c6...a?attr1_id=334



Hinta tonnin pintaan on tietty melko lavea käsite.

----------


## Hannu_L

Mites Canyon Stoic 3, vai meneekö liian järeäksi?

----------


## Hannu_L

> Paremmissa lasten pyörissä etuna kuitenkin kevyempi paino, koska niitä ei ole tarkoitettu kestämään yhtä painavia kuskeja kuin aikuisten pyörissä. Normipyörä kestää about 120 kiloisen kuskin, kun lasten pyörissä maksimipaino tyyliin 60 kg. Esim. Woomin ja Vpacen pyörät on tästä syystä huomattavasti kevyempiä kuin vastaavat aikuisten pyörät tuossa hintaluokassa. Esim. Trek Marlin 7 painaa 14 kg vs. Woom Off Air 6 n. 10 kg. Vpacen Max 27.5” renkailla pikkasen vajaa 10 kg. Alumiinirungolla kumpainenkin. Kevyelle kuskille tossa on aika iso ero, joka tuntuu esim. tunkatessa tai pyörän käsittelyssä muutenkin.



Hyviä pointteja, etenkin jos ajo on polkuajoa. Jos mennään pääasiassa alaspäin niin painavampikin pyörä varmasti pelaa. Omalla poitsulla 10v, 145cm, 35kg pyörä painaa yli 14 kg. Tuolla kyllä polkee lenkit mutta tietysti pääosa ajosta on parkkia. Toisaalta poitsu ajelee dirttipyörällä kavereiden kanssa tuonne kymmenen kilsan päähän lähimmälle dirtille tai bemaxilla saman matkan skeittiparkkiin ja ei haittaa tuo vaihteettomuus kuulemma menoa ollenkaan. Itse kyllä jäisi jo ajamatta tuollainen setti omalla dirtillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Takamisakari

Meillä juniori ei meinaa luopua Woom Off 6:sta millään vaikka on 165cm "korstolle" pienehkö, on kuulemma niin mukavan kevyt. Keväällä pakko siirtyä aikuisten kokoihin ja kyllähän siinä tulee painoa useita kiloja lisää..

----------


## Bndit

Kerro mullekin jos löydät tonnilla läpiakselit, itse en löytänyt. Ostin keväällä 11v pojalle Merlin seiskan, valikoima tuossa hinta/kokoluokassa oli seitin ohut. Päivitin siihen SDG-lasten satulan ja lyhensin stongaa niin tuli mainio pyörä toivottavasti pitkäksi aikaa  :Hymy: 
Paino ei tunnu ainakaan pojalla missään, kiipeä kun vuorikauris jyrkkiäkin polkuja ylös. Mutta tosiaan itsekin olisin ottanut läpiakselit mielummin, mutta tonnia enempää ei voi laittaa rahaa kun on kumminkin koulu/harrastus yms. käytössä missä voi lähteä varkaiden matkaan. Tyttärelle keväällä varmaan sit Rockhopper Comp 27.5"

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Meillä juniori ei meinaa luopua Woom Off 6:sta millään vaikka on 165cm "korstolle" pienehkö, on kuulemma niin mukavan kevyt. Keväällä pakko siirtyä aikuisten kokoihin ja kyllähän siinä tulee painoa useita kiloja lisää..



Oma poika on just 160 cm ja kovasti tykkäsi samaisesta Woomista, mutta oli pakko siirtyä isompaan. Tuon pituiselle joutuu jo aikuisten pyörän ostamaan ja kävi tuuri, kun löytyi käytettynä viitisen vuotta vanha erittäin hieno Focus Jam. Onhan se ihan liian hyvä pyörä 10-vuotiaalle, kun runko hiilikuitua, X01-voimansiirto, Piken keula jne. Mutta kun hinta oli paljon järkevämpi kuin uuden perusosilla varustetun, niin hyvä diili se oli. Painoakin hieman päälle 10 kg, joka täysjoustolle varsin jees.

----------


## Lare

> Mites Canyon Stoic 3, vai meneekö liian järeäksi?



No, tätä mä vähän pohtinut. Poika kuulemma haluasi ns räädimpää alle. Nykyinen on Vitus 26jr, Rokkarin keulaan päivitettynä.

----------


## Hannu_L

> No, tätä mä vähän pohtinut. Poika kuulemma haluasi ns räädimpää alle. Nykyinen on Vitus 26jr, Rokkarin keulaan päivitettynä.



pojan luokkaveri tuollaisen sai syksyllä. Ihan laadukkaan tuntuinen laite hintaisekseen. Pääsee ajelemaan polut ja hyppimään dirtit. S koko vielä 27,5 renkailla.

----------


## jalkkis

Poika täyttää 10v ens toukokuussa ja viimeistään silloin tarvitaan uusi pyörä nykyisen 24 tuumaisen tilalle. Mittaa on 145cm ja 26 tuumaista mietin. Ajoympäristö pääasiassa taajamaa, alusta kelvit ja hiekkatiet, ehkä satunnaisia polkuajoja. Hän itse ei halua joustohaarukkaa mutta kuitenkin maastopyörätyylistä tykkää. Kouluajon ja muun sekalaisen ajon lisäksi tavoite olisi löytää pyörä, jolla pystyisi ajelemaan jonkinlaista retkiajoakin. Ainakin Hki-Porvoo-Hki pitäisi ajaa ensi kesänä  :Hymy: 

Mitähän katsoisi? Loppuuko tämän tyyppisistä välitykset, jos enempi ajelee maaston ulkopuolella: 

https://www.xxl.fi/white-xc-260-lite...1_style?page=1

Naapurin pojalta saattaa vapautua kevään aikana Frog 69, joka vois olla aika hyvä. Poika tosin ei ole siitä niin innostunut. Ja itse en vannejarruista perusta mutta eiköhän ne tuossa ajossa mene.

Mutta mitä muuta olisi tarjolla? Hirveän fiiniä&kallista ei raaski ostaa seisomaan koulun pihalle.

----------


## Acunus

Miksi läpiakseli on noin korostetusti esillä, varsinkin kevyellä kuskilla? Itsellä kokemusta maastopyöristä siitä lähtien kun niitä on ollut, eikä läpiakseleita ole ollut - eikä ongelmiakaan akseleiden kanssa. Muita toki harvakseltaan.
Hyvää Uuutta Vuotta - myös lukijoille!

----------


## maalinni

> Miksi läpiakseli on noin korostetusti esillä, varsinkin kevyellä kuskilla? Itsellä kokemusta maastopyöristä siitä lähtien kun niitä on ollut, eikä läpiakseleita ole ollut - eikä ongelmiakaan akseleiden kanssa. Muita toki harvakseltaan.
> Hyvää Uuutta Vuotta - myös lukijoille!



Itsellä ne ainakin helpottaa kiekkojen vaihtelua eri pyörien välillä. Ja perinteisellä pikalinkulla joutuu jarrusatulat keskittämään yllättävän usein kiekon irrotuksen jälkeen. Läpiakselilla ei koskaan.

----------


## Lare

> Itsellä ne ainakin helpottaa kiekkojen vaihtelua eri pyörien välillä. Ja perinteisellä pikalinkulla joutuu jarrusatulat keskittämään yllättävän usein kiekon irrotuksen jälkeen. Läpiakselilla ei koskaan.



Samat kuin yllä.

----------


## migis

Poika 13 v., 155 cm ja 40 kg XC-tyyppistä pyörää vailla, ei haittaa jos mukana trail-pyöränkin ominaisuuksia. Kipuraja 1500 € ja toiveena, että pari vuotta voisi ajaa samalla pyörällä.

Nykyinen on Trek X-Caliber 9 kokoa XS. Ollut kovassa käytössä ja tekee/tehdään usean tunnin lenkkejä, joten (kohtalainen) keveys ja 1x12 toiveena uudessakin. Koulupyöräksi hommataan Jopo tms.

Miettinyt ostaakko uusi X-Caliber kokoa S, jossa siinäkin vielä 27,5" kiekot. Sama runko kuin nykyisessä, mikä hieman järeä lapselle ja vaihtelu virkistäisi muutenkin. Vaihtoehtona katsonut Kona Kahunaa, siinä kiekot 29" ja ilmeisesti hieman painavampi. Miten 29" kiekoilla olevat toimii kevyellä junnulla?

Ehdotuksia muista vaihtoehdoista? Junnumallitkin käyvät ja ulkomailtakin voin tilata, jos luotettava kauppa.

----------


## migis

> Ehdotuksia muista vaihtoehdoista? Junnumallitkin käyvät ja ulkomailtakin voin tilata, jos luotettava kauppa.



Itse itselleni vastaten. Vpace MAX29 joustokeulalla kiinnostelee, hinta rahdilla 2100 e. Kallishan se on, mutta toki kevyt. Kokemuksia onko hintansa arvoinen?

----------


## Teemu H

Vpace on ainakin pienemmissä malleissa mahtava. Meillä on Max 24 ja Max 27.5 nyt tulossa. 

Joustohaarukan tarve ja toiminta näillä kevyillä kuskeilla (6 ja 8 v.) on ehkä vähän kyseenalaista, mutta kuuluuhan se olla, koska isommillakin on  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

Mun mielestä se joustokeula on pakollinen. Viime kesänä ajettiin yksi lenkki ilman joustoa ja sanomistahan siitä tuli.

Kun painoa ei ole, pomppii se keula ehkä vielä enemmän kuin painavammalla kuskilla

----------


## Teemu H

20-kiloinen kuski, niin aika pienet paineet saa olla. 

Monessa normaalissa keulassa on mahdotonta edes säätää järkeväksi. 24-tuumaisessa Vpacessa on minimipaine ollut koko ajan, vaikka on lapsille suunniteltu. Jäykällä hiilikuitukeulalla pyörä olisi kilon keveämpi (7.5 vs 8.5 kg), ja myös satasen halvempi. Ostaisin varmaankin sen nyt.

Sitten kun kuskilla alkaa massaa tulla (jalkoihin ja sydämeen tietenkin vain), niin asian laita voi olla toinen.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Sain täältä ostettua dual Airin ja se oikeasti toimii. Saa helposti koko joustomatkan käyttöön.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

> Itse itselleni vastaten. Vpace MAX29 joustokeulalla kiinnostelee, hinta rahdilla 2100 e. Kallishan se on, mutta toki kevyt. Kokemuksia onko hintansa arvoinen?



Kannattaa myös tsekata tuo aiemmin linkkaamani Cube C62 Elite Rookie. Kevyt ja nelisen sataa edullisempi kuin tuo MAX29. Vpace on kyllä ostamisen arvoinen fillari.

----------


## paaton

Cube kuiturungolla ja Vpace alumiininen?

----------


## Benny

> 20-kiloinen kuski, niin aika pienet paineet saa olla. 
> 
> Monessa normaalissa keulassa on mahdotonta edes säätää järkeväksi. 24-tuumaisessa Vpacessa on minimipaine ollut koko ajan, vaikka on lapsille suunniteltu. Jäykällä hiilikuitukeulalla pyörä olisi kilon keveämpi (7.5 vs 8.5 kg), ja myös satasen halvempi. Ostaisin varmaankin sen nyt.
> 
> Sitten kun kuskilla alkaa massaa tulla (jalkoihin ja sydämeen tietenkin vain), niin asian laita voi olla toinen.



Meillä on Whyten 24" jäykkäperässä 26" Reba, mistä on A-C mitan takia joustomatka lyhennetty 60mm. Toimii poluilla hyvin 25kg kuskilla ja ainakin alamäkihommissä on äärimmäisen tarpeellinen. Neulaspoluilla riittävän vaimennuksen saa yleensä renkailla, mutta vähänkin kun alkaa rytisemää, niin on siitä joustosta kevyelläkin hyötyä. 

Suurin osa lastenpyörien keuloista on vain niin huonoja, ettei ne toimi kevyillä kuskeilla niin kuin pitäisi.

----------


## migis

> Kannattaa myös tsekata tuo aiemmin linkkaamani Cube C62 Elite Rookie. Kevyt ja nelisen sataa edullisempi kuin tuo MAX29. Vpace on kyllä ostamisen arvoinen fillari.



Hyvä, kun muistutit. Sivuutin tämän, kun max. budjetti oli vielä 1500 €. Rtechillä Cuben hinta 1879 €, Vpace MAX29L 2099 € rahteineen. Löytyykö Cubea siis 1600-1700 € jostain?

Kuiturungon kestävyyttä pojan käytössä hieman pelkään. Nykyinen pyörä kulunut käytössä aika lailla, vaikka tietääkseni käsitellyt huolellisesti. Toki kuitua on jossain mielessä helpompi korjailla kuin alumiinia, mutta en jaksaisi stressata kunnossapidon kanssa. Itsellä kokemuksia kuituisen kanssa kyljellään liukumisesta kalliolla... 

Oletteko puristelleet kuiturunkoisia Thulen kattotelineen leukojen väliin tulevalla "lisäosalla"? Omalle kuituiselle ostin Thulen vain renkaisiin tulevan telineen, se ehkä parempi rungolle, mutta muuten aika hutera. Jos tartteisi uuden telineen, sekin maksaa pari sataa.

----------


## Benny

> Hyvä, kun muistutit. Sivuutin tämän, kun max. budjetti oli vielä 1500 €. Rtechillä Cuben hinta 1879 €, Vpace MAX29L 2099 € rahteineen. Löytyykö Cubea siis 1600-1700 € jostain?
> 
> Kuiturungon kestävyyttä pojan käytössä hieman pelkään. Nykyinen pyörä kulunut käytössä aika lailla, vaikka tietääkseni käsitellyt huolellisesti. Toki kuitua on jossain mielessä helpompi korjailla kuin alumiinia, mutta en jaksaisi stressata kunnossapidon kanssa. Itsellä kokemuksia kuituisen kanssa kyljellään liukumisesta kalliolla... 
> 
> Oletteko puristelleet kuiturunkoisia Thulen kattotelineen leukojen väliin tulevalla "lisäosalla"? Omalle kuituiselle ostin Thulen vain renkaisiin tulevan telineen, se ehkä parempi rungolle, mutta muuten aika hutera. Jos tartteisi uuden telineen, sekin maksaa pari sataa.



Mä käytin kuitusen maantiepyörän kanssa Pro Ridea ja sitä "suojamattoa". Se kesti ainakin ilman vaurioita.

----------

